# Çështja kombëtare > Çështja kombëtare >  Historiku i shkurtër i LDK-së, 1989-2004

## Arb

*Kuvendi themelues i LDK-së - 23 dhjetor 1989*  

Në shtator dhe tetor të vitit 1989, një grup shkrimtarësh dhe intelektualësh, në kohën e shqetësimeve më të mëdha politike dhe shoqërore te ne, u pajtua, gati spontanisht, që të themelonte një parti politike, e cila do t'i artikulonte kërkesat politike të shqiptarëve dhe do të bëhej nismëtare e proceseve të pluralizmit, që ishin në nismë në vendet e bllokut të atëhershëm socialist. 

Iniciativa për themelimin e një partie që do të pagëzohet Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, doli nga shkrimtarët Jusuf buxhovi, Ibrahim Berisha, Mehmet Kraja dhe Xhemail Mustafa. Pas shumë bisedash, ata angazhuan koordinator të Këshillit nismëtar Jusuf Buxhovin, i cili mori përsipër kontaktimin me intelektualët e tjerë dhe hartimin e programit dhe statutit të partisë.

Nisma për themelimin e Partisë u përkrah menjëherë pa rezervë nga dr.Ibrahim Rugova, dr.Ali Aliu, Ajri Begu, Basri Çapriqi e Ramiz Kelmendi, të cilët me nënshkrimet e tyre, pranuan të bëhen anëtarë të Këshillit nismëtar për themelimin e LDK-së.  

I kompletuar, Këshilli nismëtar takohej herë pas here dhe bisedonte për konturat e ardhshme të partisë. Pa marrë parasysh vështirësitë e fillimit dhe ato të kohës, u vendos që në punën e mëtutjeshme të themelimit të partisë të përfshiheshin edhe intelektualë të tjerë, të profileve të ndryshme. 

Kështu, në listën e nismëtarëve u gjendën edhe dr.Fehmi Agani (që dha ndihmesë të konsiderueshme për versionin përfundimtar të tekstit të Programit të partisë), pastaj aktivistët e palodhshëm dr.Bujar Bukoshi, dr.Zenel Kelmendi, Zenun Çelaj, dr.Jusuf Bajraktari, Mustafë Radoniqi, Hysen Matoshi e Neshet Nushi, për t'u forcuar, më në fund, me akademikët dhe shkencëtart tanë të nderuar: prof.dr.Idriz ajeti, prof.Mark Krasniqi, prof.Dervish Rozhaja, Anton Çetta dhe Zekiria Cana. 

Bërthama e Këshillit nismëtar, e përbërë prej njëmbëdhjetë vetash (sa parashihej edhe me ligjin e atëhershëm federativ për shoqatat e qytetarëve), u mblodh disa herë gjatë tetorit dhe nëntorit. Takimet duhej të dukeshin "spontane", andaj shumica e tyre mbaheshin në kafenenë "Elida" në qendrën tregtare "Boro-Ramizi". 

Ndërkohë, nga gjysma e nëntorit dhe fillimi i dhjetorit po krijoheshin konturat e qarta të Programit të partisë si dhe statuti. Koordinatori Jusuf Buxhovi disa herë ua parashtroi anëtarëve të bërthamës të Këshillit nismëtar përmbajtjen e Programit dhe të Statutit, duke e plotësuar atë me vërejtjet dhe propozimet që i jepeshin nga njëmbëdhjetëshja, si dhe të tjerët që konsultoheshin. Në javët e para të dhjetorit versioni i programit ishte i gatshëm dhe ai u miratua. Mbetej për t'u caktuar dita dhe vendi i mbajtjes së kuvendit themelues të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. 

Kishte propozime të ndryshme, nga ato se kuvendi duhej mbajtur menjëherë në heshtje, deri tek ata që duhej shtyrë pas vitit të ri. Rrethanat përnjëmend ishin të tensionuara, ngase nuk dihej se si do të reagonte pushteti i atëhershëm partiak, i cili ishte në shkatërrim e sipër. Pas shumë shqyrtimesh, u caktua data - 23 dhjetor 1989, pra, dita e shtunë.  

Kuvendi themelues u vendos të mbahej në lokalet e Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, ku rëndom asokohe zhvilloheshin që të gjitha vlimet shoqërore dhe politike. Koordinatori i grupit u angazhua ta bënte paraqitjen ligjore të mbajtjes së kuvendit themelues në polici, me tërë dokumentacionin, ashtu si e kërkonte ligji i atëhershëm për mbajtjen e manifestimeve dhe tubimeve publike. Policia nuk njoftoi se do ta ndalonte kuvendin themelues të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, por as nuk dha pëlqim për të. Gjendja, pra, mbahej e tensionuar. 

Duhet cekur se shtypi i atëhershëm në gjuhën shqipe nuk botoi kurrfarë lajmi për ditën dhe vendin e mbajtjes së kuvendit themelues të LDK-së, anipse Këshilli nismëtar kërkoi që kjo të bëhej. Megjithatë, informimi u bë në mënyrë fare interne, gojë me gojë, duke njoftuar ata që dëshironin të vinin në kuvendin themelues. 

Të shtunën, në mëngjes, diku rreth orës 9, në lokalet e Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, u mblodh tash në përbërje të zgjeruar Këshilli nismëtar për themelimin e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. Të gjithë u pajtuan me Programin dhe Statutin e saj. U bisedua bukur shumë për strukturën udhëheqëse të partisë. 

Që të gjithë ishin të mendimit se kryetar i saj duhej të bëhej dr.Ibrahim Rugova, ndërsa sekretar Jusuf Buxhovi. 
Grupi nismëtar nguli këmbë që dr.Rugova duhej të propozohej për kryetar dhe u deklarua që këtë ta parashtronte Kuvendi themelues, me çka ai u pajtua. 
Diku para orës dhjetë të paraditës filluan të vinin, heshtazi, të interesuarit për Kuvendin themelues. 

Pikërisht në orën dhjetë, lokali i vogël i Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës mezi i zuri ata që kishin vendosur të merrnin pjesë në mbledhjen e Kuvendit themelues të LDK-së. Ata ishin gjithsej 96 veta, të cilët me nënshkrimet e veta dhe me deklarim të lirë u përcaktuan t'ia vinin themelet partisë së parë politike shqiptare të pagëzuar Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës. 

Këshilli nismëtar, që më parë u pat marrë vesh se mbledhjen duhej ta hapte dr.Zenel Kelmendi, i cili, pasi do të përshëndeste të pranishmit, do të propozonte rendin e ditës, kryesinë e punës, si dhe komisionet e domosdoshme të Kuvendit. Dr.Zenel Kelmendi e hapi kuvendin me pak fjalë dhe propozoi kryesinë e punës në këtë përbërje: dr.Ibrahim Rugova, Jusuf Buxhovi, Ali Aliu, Fehmi Agani dhe Zenel Kelmendi, gjë që të pranishmit u pajtuan. Pastaj, ai propozoi komisionin kandidues në krye me Milazim Krasniqin, si dhe procesmbajtës Hysen Matoshin. 

Në emër të Këshillit nismëtar dhe të Kryesisë së punës, Programin e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës dhe Statutin e saj e lexoi Jusuf Buxhovi.  
Të pranishmit dëgjuan me vëmendje Programin dhe Statutin e LDK-së dhe miratuan me duartrokitje të gjatë përmbajtjet e tyre. Askush nuk isht ekundër. 

Kryesuesi ia dha fjalën Milazim Krasniqi, që në emër të Këshillit kandidues të propozonte udhëheqësinë e parë të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. Ai bëri këto propozime:    
1.Kryetar i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës - dr.Ibrahim Rugova,    
2.Sekretar- Jusuf Buxhovi,   
3.Anëtarë të Kryesisë: dr.Fehmi Agani, dr.Bujar Bukoshi, dr.Ali Aliu, Nekibe Kelmendi, Mehmet Kraja.   

Propozimet u miratuan me duartrokitje të gjata nga të pranishmit.  
Pastaj, fjalën e mori dr.Ibrahim Rugova, i cili falenderoi për besimin e dhënë dhe u zotua se do t'i kryente detyrat që dilnin nga Programi i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës.    

Mbledhja e Kuvendit themelues të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, e cila filloi në orën 10:5 minuta, përfundoi në orën 11:10 minuta.    

Mbledhjen e ndoqën korrespodentët dhe gazetarët e këtyre gazetave: "Rilindja", Tanjugu, Radiotelevizioni i Prishtinës, "Oslobogjenje", "Vjesniku" dhe Radio-Lubjana. Nga të dhënat e sakta del se informata për themelimin e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës dhanë "Rilindja" (një lajm të gjymtuar keqas), Tanjugu dhe Radio-Lubjana. Dy ditë më vonë për themelimin e LDK-së njoftoi RTV i Beogradit, "Vjesniku", ndërsa nga agjencitë e huaja njoftuan: AFT, AP dhe DPA. TV Prishtina e dha lajmin shkurtimisht në ditarin e natës së Vitit të Ri, pra, me një javë vonesë.    

Programi i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, qysh të hënën, pra, më 25 dhjetor 1989, iu dërgua, ashtu siç e kërkonte ligji, organeve policore krahinore e gjykatës (që të bëhej regjistrimi në regjistrin e shoqatave të pavarura, anipse në vend atëherë ende nuk kishte ligj federativ për partitë politike), pastaj Ambasadës së SHBA-ve në Beograd, Ambasadës së Anglisë në Beograd, si dhe Ambasadës së Gjermanisë në Beograd, si dhe Ambasadës së Francës në Beograd. I përkthyer në gjuhën angleze, Programi i Lidhjes Demokratike iu dërgua për atë ditë të gjitha agjencive më të mëdha botërore edhe Tanjugut.    


*Plotësimi i Kryesisë së parë*  

Në korrik të vitit 1990, në mbledhjen e Këshillit nismëtar, të Kryesisë dhe kryetarëve të degëve të LDK-së në Kosovë, u bë zgjerimi i saj edhe me katër anëtarë të rinj: dr.Rexhep Gjergji, Ibrahim Berisha, Anton Kolaj, Xhemail Mustafa.     


*Shifra e fakte rreth LDK-së *  

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, pas mbledhjes themeluese, nisi anëtarësimin më 4 janar. Atë ditë u regjistruan 43 veta. Numri i të anëtarësuarve erdhi duke u shtuar dita-ditës për të arritur rekord më 11 mars të vitit 1990, kur brenda asaj dite u regjistruan 10.307 anëtarë. Dega e Parë e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës u themelua në Fushë Kosovë, në janar të vitit 1990, ndërsa ajo e fundit në Novo Bërdë, në maj të po atij viti. 

Konferencën e parë për shtyp Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës e mbajti më 19 janar 1990. Nga ajo ditë, çdo të premte, mbaheshin konferencat e rregullta për shtyp, të cilat u ndërprenë vetëm një herë me dhunë nga policia, më 5 qershor të vitit 1990. 

Më 5 korrik, pas miratimit të Deklaratës së 2 Korrikut, policia serbe, bashkë me sigurimin e Kuvendit të Kosovës dhe mbylljes së Radiotelevizionit e të mjeteve të tjera të informacionit në gjuhën shqipe, mbylli tri javë edhe Shoqatën e Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, ku gjendej edhe selia e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. 

Gjatë kësaj kohe konferencat për shtyp LDK-ja i organizoi para Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve, në natyrë.   


*Lista e anëtarëve të Këshillit nismëtar të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës:*  

Jusuf Buxhovi, dr.Zekiria Cana, Milazim Krasniqi, Ajri Begu, Ibrahim Rugova, dr.Bujar Bukoshi, dr.Fehmi Agani, Ibrahim Berisha, Mehmet Kraja, dr.Ali Aliu, dr.Zenel Kelmendi, Ramiz Kelmendi, akademik Idriz Ajeti, akademik Dervish Rozhaja, akademik Mark Krasniqi, Anton Çetta, Zenun Çelaj, Mustafa Radoniqi, Basri Çapriqi, Jusuf Bajraktari, Xhemail Mustafa, Hysen Matoshi,  Nexhet Nushi.    


*Deklarata e parë programore e LDK-së më 1989*  

Është e drejtë imanente e Kosovës dhe e popullsisë së saj që për rirregullimin dhe ridefinimin e marrëdhënieve të popujve të Jugosllavisë të shprehet lirisht, për pozitën dhe interesat e veta të vendosë i lirë dhe i barabartë me të gjithë popujt e tjerë.  

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, si parti politike e qytetarëve të lirë, angazhohet për reformat ekonomike e shoqërore, që synojnë daljen sa më të shpejtë nga kriza e tashme dhe zhvillim demokratik të proceseve politike. 
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës angazhohet për ekonomi të tregut, për forma të ndryshme të pronësisë dhe barazinë e tyre, për treg modern dhe për përjashtimin e ndërhyrjes jokompetente të politikës në çështje ekonomike, (duke filluar nga orientimi pa kriter i investimeve, e deri te caktimi i kuadrit drejtues në ekonomi). 

LDK-ja është kundër arbitraritetit administrativo-politik dhe kundër kufizimeve shtetërore të pronës dhe të iniciativës private, kundër bllokimit të kësaj veprimtarie me taksa, ngarkesa dhe pengesa të papërballueshme. 

LDK-ja do të përpiqet për stimulimin e punës, të kreativitetit për vlerësimin meritor dhe për ngritjen e dinjitetit të punës e të punëtorit, për stimulimin e iniciativave dhe të angazhimeve investive, për racionalizimin dhe për modernizimin e prodhimit, për rikonstruksione dhe orientime moderne prodhuese dhe jo për falimentime dhe shuarje të nxituara të organizatave ekonomike. 

LDK-ja angazhohet kundër privilegjeve në baza rajonale, kombëtare ose të tjera dhe kundër çdo tendence të rrënimit të potencialeve ekonomike të Kosovës. 

Respektimi dhe kultivimi i ideve, i vlerave dhe i parimeve progresive evropiane dhe botërore, i lirive dhe i të drejtave të njeriut, të dinjitetit të individit, të barazisë, të tolerancës e të mirëkuptimit, të sovranitetit të popullit, të shtetit juridik dhe të judikaturës së pavarur, të solidaritetit, të rezistencës ndaj shtypjes, ndaj dhunës dhe ndaj terrorit të çdo forme B janë këto orientimet dhe vlerat themelore të veprimit politik të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. 
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës angazhohet për demokraci, e cila do të sigurojë barazinë e plotë juridike e politike të të gjithë qytetarëve, pavarësisht nga përkatësia kombëtare, gjinore apo fetare. Për shtet të mirëfilltë juridik, që respekton kushtetutën dhe ligjet demokratike të miratuara me procedurë demokratike, që përjashtojnë arbitraritetin politik e partiak të pushtetmbajtësve. 

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës përqafon pluralizmin politik që shpreh struktura dhe interesa të ndryshme, që mundëson garën e koncepcioneve dhe të opcioneve të ndryshme politike përmes sistemit parlamentar dhe shumpëpartiak; angazhohet për mbrojtjen e plotë dhe për zgjerimin e të drejtave dhe të lirive të njeriut, për të drejtën e mendimit dhe të shprehjes së lirë, për lirinë e organizimit politik. 

LDK-ja lufton kundër çfo forme të urrejtjes, të dhunës e jotolerancës kombëtare e fetare, kundër çdo forme të diskriminimit dhe gjenocidit, kundër çdo tentative të ndryshimit të dhunshëm të strukturave ekzistuese etnike. Angazhohet kundër çdo monopoli politik dhe ekskluziviteti ideologjik, për lirinë e ndërgjegjës dhe të bindjeve politike. Është kundër çdo ndjekjeje dhe kërkon lirimin e të gjithë të burgosurve politikë. Angazhohet për pavarësi të gjyqeve dhe të gjyqtarëve.

LDK-ja angazhohet për zhvillimin e gjithanshëm shpirtëror të të gjithëve, për arsim të plotë në gjuhën amtare në të gjitha shkallët e shkollimit, për ruajtjen e pozitës dhe të dinjitetit moral e material të shkollës e të arsimtarit, për kultivimin e gjuhës amtare dhe për barazinë e saj në komunikim publik dhe në administratë, për përdorimin e lirë të simboleve kombëtare dhe për kremtimin me dinjitet të festave dhe për kultivimin e vlerave kombëtare.

LDK-ja përshëndet dhe përkrah proceset integruese në Evropën e sotme. 
LDK-ja është kundër gjendjes dhe masave të jashtëzakonshme, kundër izolimeve dhe diferencimeve, kundër diskualifikimeve dhe etiketimeve. 
Përpiqet për dialog dhe mirëkuptim në procesin e bashkëpunimit me partitë politike, veçmas ato që kanë orientime të ngjashme programore. 
LDK-ja përkrah organizimin dhe aktivitetin e lirë sindikal. 

LDK-ja angazhohet për ruajtjen e mjedisit, të natyrës dhe resurseve të saj. Asnjë gjeneratë nuk ka të drejtë të shfrytëzojë në mënyrë të papërgjegjësi vlerat dhe begatitë që duhet t'u takojnë edhe gjeneratave të ardhshme. 

(Pjesë nga Deklarata programore e miratuar në tubimin themelues, mbajtur më 23 dhjetor 1989 në Prishtinë).  

_QIK-u_

----------


## Arb

*Kuvendi i parë zgjedhor i LDK-së*

Kuvendi i parë i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës u mbajt më 5 maj 1991. Kuvendi i LDK-së u mbajt në Medresenë "Alaudin" në Prishtinë. Morën pjesë 276 delegatë. Punimet e Kuvendit i përcollën mysafirë dhe përfaqësues të të gjitha partive politike shqiptare nga Kosova, nga Maqedonia, nga Presheva, Bujanoci e Medvegja, nga Bosnja e Hercegovina, nga Kroacia, si dhe përfaqësues i PAD-it nga Sanxhaku.
Punimet e Kuvendit i ndoqën gazetarë shqiptarë dhe të huaj. 

Kuvendin e shpalli të hapur dr.Ibrahim Rugova, kryetar i LDK-së, duke kërkuar nga të pranishmit që me një minutë heshtje të nderohen të gjithë ata që ranë për liri, për demokraci e për pavarësi të Kosovës që nga viti 1981. Rugova kërkoi të nderohen edhe viktimat e vitit 1945 dhe të gjitha viktimat e tjera për Kosovën e pavarur.  

Kuvendi miratoi raportin e punës, orientimet programore, statutin me disa ndryshime dhe plotësime  

Kuvendi zgjodhi Këshillin Qendror prej 55 anëtarësh.  

Kuvendi i Parë Zgjedhor, dr.Ibrahim Rugovën, zgjodhi sërish me
aklamacion kryetar të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës.  


*Dr: Rugova: Rezistenca paqësore është opcion dhe ide evropiane *  

Kuvendi i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës pas një viti e gjysmë arriti të mobilizojë njerëzit rreth një platforme politike, e cila lindi në kohë shumë të vështira për shqiptarët. Për këtë kohë relativisht të shkurtër arritëm që anëtarësinë ta lirojmë nga një gjendje euforike, që ishte në fillim e pranishme, deri tek artikulimi racional i mendimit politik të shqiptarëve. 

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, së bashku me partitë dhe shoqatat e tjera politike të shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi, kontribuoi që sot shqiptarët pa frikë mund të shtrojnë kërkesat politike dhe të gjitha problemet që i preokupojnë, jo vetëm karshi pushtuesit, por kemi arritur që të lirohemi brenda vetvetës dhe në mënyrë të hapur të paraqesim pikëpamjet tona në parti, në shoqatë e kudo tjetër.

Sa i përket faktorit të jashtëm dhe të brendshëm që u shtrua në këtë Kuvend, mund të konstatoj se LDK-ja që në hapat e parë u ballafaqua me propagandën e ashpër serbe. Ata, pra, serbët, më herët kishin dalë në tregun e jashtëm politik e diplomatik dhe kudo në botë mbretëronte opcioni serb për shqiptarët dhe për Kosovën. 

Mirëpo, ne për këtë kohë arritëm deri diku të thyejmë këtë propagandë e bllokadë që kishte krijuar Serbia për shqiptarët si brenda, ashtu edhe jashtë. Do të shtoja se shqiptarët dhe Kosova edhe më herët ishin të pranishëm në botë, por na ka munguar njohja e sistemeve politike botërore dhe strategjia e internacionalizimit. Në këtë periudhë kemi një kualitet të ri të depërtimit politik të shqiptarëve në internacionalizimin e çështjes së tyre. Tani nga jashtë, por edhe nga opinioni demokratik brenda, numërohemi faktor i rëndësishëm politik në këtë shtet deri sa të ekzistojë si i tillë. 

Në orientimin tonë politik të deritashëm çdo herë i kemi dhënë rëndësi faktorit të jashtëm, por në periudhën më të re ky faktor, ç'është e vërteta, shprehu interesim më të madh për ne dhe ne duhet ta shfrytëzojmë maksimalisht këtë interesim për shtrimin e kërkesave tona. 

Sa i përket rezistencës paqësore, për të cilën sot u diskutua mjaft, mund të them se kjo rrugë është opcion dhe ide evropiane për zgjidhjen e të gjitha problemeve dhe të vatrave të krizës në botë. Nga kjo rrugë nuk bën të shkyçemi kurrsesi, siç është shkyçur Serbia me veprimet e saj të deritashme.  

(Nga fjala përmbyllëse e kryetarit të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, dr.Ibrahim Rugova në Kuvendin e parë zgjedhor më 5 maj 1991).  


*Përbërja e Këshillit Qendror të LDK-së më 1991*  

Kuvendi zgjodhi Këshillin Qendror të LDK-së, që ka 55 anëtarë. Përbërja e Këshillit Qendror: Ibrahim Lrugova, Bujar Bukoshi, Anton Kolaj, Idriz Ajeti, Fehmi Agani, Ali Aliu, Mujë Rugova, Edi Shukriu, Sabri Hamiti, Rexhep Ismajli, Ibrahim Berisha, Rexhep Gjergji, Skënder Blakaj, Binak Kastrati, Mehmet Kraja, Jusuf Buxhovi, Fadil Hysaj, Ejup Statovci, Kadri Halimi, Zenel Kelmendi, Gani Bobi, Mensur Fejza, Shaqir Shaqiri, Adil Pireva, Mujë Krasniqi, Abdyl Krasniqi, Ibush Jonuzi, Engjëll Berisha, Agim Çavdërbasha, Selatim Novosella, Xhemail Mustafa, Isa Haxhiu, Myrvete Dreshaj, Fatmir Sejdiu, Shyhrete Malaj, Agron Dida, Milazim Krasniqi, Ismet Salihu, Nexhat Krasniqi, Basri Çapriqi, Skënder Kastrati, Arif Bozaxhi, Naip Zeka, Fadil Raka, Irfan Pashoja, Ramë Buja, Fadil Kryeziu, Simë Dobreci, Idriz Berani, Abdyl Rama, Paulina Lumezi, Faik Brestovci, Milajete Shala, Edita Tahiri dhe Mehmet Hajrizi.   


*Përbërja e Kryesisë*  

Këshilli Qendror më 11 Maj 1991 mbajti mbledhje dhe zgjodhi Kryesinë e LDK-së në këtë përbërje: Ibrahim Rugova, kryetar, Anton Kolaj, Fehmi Agani, Bujar Bukoshi, Edita Tahiri, Zenel Kelmendi, Ali Aliu, Shaqir Shaqiri, Rexhep Gjergji, Skënder Blakaj, Ismet Salihu, Fadil Hysaj, Skënder Kastrati.  

Nënkryetarë të LDK-spë u zgjodhën Fehmi Agani e Anton Kolaj, sekretar Bujar Bukoshi.   

Në prill të vitit 1991 Këshilli Qendror vendosi që Kryesia të ketë 15 anëtarë dhe të plotësohen vendet e zbrazëta. Me votim të fshehtë anëtarë të rinj të Kryesisë u zgjodhën: Rexhep Ismajli, Fatmir Sejdiu, Naip Zeka, Ibrahim Berisha.
Dr.Bujar Bukoshi, sekretar i LDK-së ishte emëruar kryetar i Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës.  

Kryesia, më vonë, sekretar të LDK-së zgjodhi Skënder Blakajn.  


*Kuvendi i Parë i Forumit të Gruas të LDK-së më 1990*  

Kuvendi i Parë zgjedhor i Forumit të Gruas të LDK-së u mbajt më 24 gusht në shkollën fillore "Asim Vokshi" në Prishtinë. Në Kuvend morën pjesë 154 delegate, delegacioni i Lidhjes Demokratike të Grave të Shqipërisë dhe mysafire nga Kosova dhe viseve të tjera shqiptare.

Fjalën e rastit për punën e Forumit të Gruas së LDK-së e paraqiti Flora Brovina, koordinatore.

Kuvendi i Forumit të Gruas të LDK-së zgjodhi Kryesinë në këtë përbërje: Milajete Shala, Naxhie Buçinca, Marie Nekaj, Edi Shukriu, Flora Doko, Flora Brovina, Luljeta Bajri, Nekibe Kelmendi, Valbona Neziri, Igballe Rexha, Shazade Hoxha, Gazmore Çela, Shqipe Dumoshi, Afërdita Strellci, Lirie Hana.

Kryesia kryetare të Forumit të Gruas të LDK-së zgjodhi Milajete Shalën, nënkryetare Naxhie Buçinca, sekretare Marie Nekaj.  


*Kuvendi i Parë i Forumit të Rinisë të LDK-së më 1991*  

Kuvendi i Parë i Forumit të Rinisë të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës u mbajt më 16 qershor 1991 në Medresën "Alaudin" në Prishtinë. Nxënësit e shkollës fillore "Rilindja" të Keqekollës me këtë rast interpretuan Himnin kombëtar. Me një minutë heshtje u nderuan të gjitha viktimat që ranë në Kosovë për liri dhe demokraci. 

Në Kuvend morën pjesë 96 delegatë nga të gjitha viset e Kosovës. Kuvendi miratoi Rregulloren organizative të Forumit të Rinisë të LDK-së dhe Deklaratën për rininë dhe zgjodhi Këshillin Qendror 21 anëtarësh.  

Këshilli zgjodhi Kryesinë e Forumit me këtë përbërje: Osman Sadiku, kryetar, Agim Rashani e Bedri Halimi, nënkryetarë, Merita Grajçevci, sekretare, Zenun Pajaziti, Afërdita Maliqi, Enver Metaj, Besim Zymberi, Abdulla Abdullahu.  
Më vonë Kryesia pësoi ndryshime. Kryetar u zgjodh Zenun Pajaziti, Besnik Osmani e Bedri Halimi, nënkryetarë, Jetish Jashari, sekretar.

----------


## Arb

*Kuvendi i dytë zgjedhor i LDK-së *  

Kuvendi i Dytë i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës u mbajt më 14 korrik 1994.
Kuvendi u mbajt në restoranin "Show" në Prishtinë. 

Punimet e Kuvendit u hapën me Himnin kombëtar, interpretuar nga Kori i burrave i Gjakovës, udhëheqës artistik Rauf Dhomi. 
Në Kuvend morën pjesë 208 delegatë. 

Në punimet e Kuvendit morën pjesë përfaqësues të partive politike e të institucioneve të Kosovës, si dhe mysafirë nga viset e tjera shqiptare. Ata përshëndetën dhe i dëshiruan punë të mbarë Kuvendit të LDK-së.

Punimet e Kuvendit i përcollën mbi 50 gazetarë shqiptarë dhe të huaj. 
Kuvendit i arritën telegrame të shumta. Ndër të tjerë edhe nga presidenti i Shqipërisë, dr.Sali Berisha. 

Kuvendi miratoi Raportin e punës, Statutin dhe Deklaratën politike. 
Kuvendi zgjodhi Këshillin e Përgjithshëm prej 55 anëtarësh. 
Kuvendi unanimisht, kryetar të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, zgjodhi dr.Ibrahim Rugovën.  


*Dr. Ibrahim Rugova: Do të bjerë edhe muri shqiptar i Berlinit* 

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës që nga themelimi i saj e këndej u bë forca kryesore politike në Kosovë. Ajo animoi dhe konsolidoi jetën politike dhe jetën e gjithmbarshme në Kosovë, në viset shqiptare dhe në diasporë. Ajo është parti e hapur, që i bashkon njerëzit e vullnetit të mirë kombëtar e qytetar. Ajo kultivoi dhe zgjeroi kulturën demokratike, shpirtin e tolerancës dhe të mirëkuptimit midis njerëzve, grupeve politike dhe popujve. 

Me këtë frymë të saj që shpreh karakterin e popullit të Kosovës, edhe pse në kushte të okupimit e të represionit, arriti të bëjë një organizim solid: t'i afrojë njerëzit dhe të hapë perspektivë. Ajo sot në botën shqiptare dhe në relacione ndërkombëtare njihet si e tillë. Sot të gjithë i drejtohen dhe e dinë si rezidencë të popullit të Kosovës. Në qarqet politike në SHBA dhe në Evropë mjafton të përmendësh shkurtesën LDK dhe të njihet Kosova dhe kërkesat e saj. Brenda periudhës midis dy kuvendeve LDK-ja u konsolidua dhe u profilizua si parti e gjerë politike, por gjithnjë me karakteristika të lëvizjes për liri e pavarësi në orientimin e saj global.

Pas shkatërrimit dhe pushtimit të institucioneve shtetërore, ekonomike e kulturore të Kosovës, LDK-ja së bashku me partitë e tjera në Kosovë u angazhua për organizimin e vet dhe të jetës në Kosovë. Në këtë mënyrë i gjithë populli i Kosovës hyri në një rezistencë paqësore aktive të organizuar. Ajo ishte inicuese për themelimin e Këshillit Koordinues të Partive Politike të Kosovës dhe e Këshillit të Partive Politike shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi. 

Pastaj, së bashku me partitë e tjera formoi Qeverinë e Përkohshme dhe institucione të tjera. Përkrahu Deklaratën e Pavarësisë së 2 Korrikut, Kushtetutën e Republikës, organizoi më 1991 Referendumin për pavarësi dhe më 1992 zgjedhjet parlamentare e presidenciale, ku doli edhe si forcë kryesore e pushtetit parlamentar dhe institucional në Kosovë. 

Që nga themelimi LDK-ja u angazhua në formë sistematike në afirmimin dhe në ndërkombëtarizimin e çështjes së Kosovës dhe të çështjes shqiptare në përgjithësi. Ajo mbajti kontakte të vazhdueshme thuajse me të gjitha partitë e vendeve evropiane, me qeveritë dhe ministritë e atyre vendeve dhe të SHBA-ve, si dhe me asociacionet e ndryshme humanitare e politike. Në këtë plan ndihmuan edhe degët e LDK-së në botën e jashtme. 

Kështu i kemi përfaqësitë e para informative e diplomatike të LDK-së, që i bënë bashkatdhetarët tanë si në Gjermani, në Zvicër, në vendet skandinave dhe në SHBA, që pastaj u vazhduan nga përfaqësitë e Republikës. Shkurt, mund të themi se LDK-ja sot njihet si zëdhënëse e çështjes së Kosovës dhe e çështjes shqiptare. Fjala e saj ka autoritet dhe respekt të veçantë. Nuk po ndalem më gjatë në veprimtarinë e LDK-së, sepse këto i kemi më detajisht në Raportin e periudhës midis dy kuvendeve, po desha t'i theksoj dy segmente të rëndësishme të punës së saj. 

Gjendja në Kosovë është e rëndë dhe e rrezikshme, e ngarkuar me represion e dhunë permanente. Me politikën që ka ndjekur LDK-ja, partitë e tjera dhe institucionet shtetërore të Kosovës, si dhe me sakrificat e qytetarëve të Kosovës, kemi arritur të evitojmë konfliktin dhe konfrontimin, që do të ishte katastrofal për Kosovën dhe për rajonin. I bëjmë apel bashkësisë ndërkombëtare që të ndërmarrë hapa preventivë në Kosovë. 

Poashtu, sot populli i Kosovës njihet dhe çmohet në botë me rezistencën e tij paqësore, me aftësinë e tij të organizimit, se është i aftë të qeverisë veten, prandaj kërkojmë nga institucionet ndërkombëtare ta shpërblejë kontributin dhe sakrificën e tij për liri e pavarësi. 

Të vetëdijshëm për situatën në të cilën gjendemi, mbetet që të organizojmë jetën dhe institucionet tona më mirë. Në këtë kohë pushtimi kërkojmë që organizimi i LDK-së dhe i institucioneve tona të forcohet, të kultivojmë më tutje frymën e tolerancës, të mirëkuptimit, të kultivojmë çlirimin e brendshëm që kemi arritur viteve të fundit. 
Sot, jemi mbledhur në këtë kuvend të rregullt zgjedhor, të dëshmojmë, ashtu siç e bëjmë përditë, unitetin, aftësinë për t'u konsoliduar më mirë dhe të riafirmojmë e forcojmë rrugën tonë të rezistencës paqesore aktive dhe të bisedojmë hapur e të marrim qëndrime për të tashmen dhe të hapim perspektivën tonë. Unë jam optimist, sepse kemi arritur të krijojmë vizionin tonë për liri, pavarësi e demokraci. Një popull pa vizion, nuk ka perspektivë. 

Këtë fjalë do ta përmbyllja me një mendim të presidentit Klinton,i cili para dy ditësh në Berlinin e bashkuar tha se angazhohet "për një Evropë ku të gjitha kombet janë të pavarura e demokratike". 
Këtë e kërkojmë dhe ky popull rezistent, me kurajo të fortë civile e kombëtare, pasi të bjerë muri shqiptar i Berlinit, do të thotë së shpejti "Kosova është e lirë".  

(Fjala e Kryetarit të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës në Kuvendin e Dytë më 1994)  


*Deklarata politike e Kuvendit të Dytë më 1994*  

1.     Kosova ka identitetin etnik e territorial dhe subjektivitetin politik e juridik të gjatë. Këtë identitet nuk mund ta shuajë akti i suprimimit të dhunshëm të Kosovës, si njësi federale e ish-Jugosllavisë.
Vullneti politik për Kosovën e pavarur u shpreh qartë në Deklaratën Kushtetuese të 2 Korrikut 1990, në Kushtetutën e 7  Shtarorit 1990, në Referendumin e Shtatorit 1991, në të cilin populli shqiptar dhe popujt e tjerë të Kosovës u deklaruan thuaja qind për qind për Republikën e Kosovës B shtet sovran e të pavarur, në Zgjedhjet parlamentare e presidenciale të majit 1992 dhe me krijimin e institucioneve të reja të pushtetit.  
2.     Shqiptarët dhe të tjerët në Kosovë, si dhe LDK-ja e partitë e tjera, duke kundërshtuar sundimin e Serbisë, nuk kërkuan zgjidhjen me luftë e gjakderdhje, që do ta thellonte krizën dhe do të ashpërsonte mëtej marrëdhëniet, por rrugën paqësore si mënyrë të zgjidhjes së çështjes së Kosovës. Kjo rrugë paqësore i siguroi LDK-së dhe lëvizjes politike shqiptare legjitimitet demokratik, solidarizim dhe përkrahje ndërkombëtare.  
3.     Çështja shqiptare ka mbetur e pazgjidhur në Ballkan, me rreziqe të shumta potenciale. Pas shurrjes së Jugosllavisë, shqiptarët ballafaqohen me rrezikun e ndarjeve të reja, të cilat mohojnë të drejtën e kombit shqiptar të jetë i bashkuar.
Sot, Kosova, si dhe statuti i shqiptarëve në Maqedoni, janë thelb i çështjes së pazgjidhur shqiptare dhe çdo imponim i zgjidhjeve të kundërta me vullnetin e popullit shqiptar, do të bëhej burim dhe faktor i rreziqeve të reja të mëdha. 
Në bazë të vullnetit politik të deklaruar të popullit të Kosovës, në bazë të të drejtave universale të popujve për vetëvendosje, të vetëdijshëm që Kosova e pavarur do të bëhet faktor paqeje, stabiliteti e bashkëpunimi në rajon e në Evropë dhe në bazë të përcaktimit të partive politike shqiptare në ish-Jugosllavi.  


*Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës angazhohet: *  

A. Për Republikën e Kosovës - shtet sovran e i pavarur, sipas vullnetit të popullit të Kosovës të shprehur në Referendumin e vitit 1991.  
B. Për Kosovën - shtet demokratik i të gjithë qytetarëve dhe popujve të saj, të organizuar sipas vlerave të demokracisë bashkëkohore, ku asnjë komunitet nacional nuk do të trajtohet si minoritet e të kufizohet a diskriminohet mbi këtë bazë dhe për një Kosovë të hapur ndaj të gjithë fqinjve;  
C. Për unitetin politik të të gjithë shqiptarëve dhe të të tjerëve, mbi bazat e pavarësisë e të zhvillimit të lirë e demokratik;  
 D. Për rrugën paqësore të zgjidhjes së çështjes së Kosovës, për një dialog serioz e të përgatitur në ndërmjetësimin e institucioneve ndërkombëtare, si dëshmitarë e garantë të tij;  
E. Për ndërprerjen e menjëhershme të dhunës, të diskriminimit e të apartheidit, për çmilitarizim të Kosovës e garanci ndërkombëtare për të;  
 F. Për ndërkombëtarizim të çështjes së Kosovës, për kontakte intensive me botën, në mënyrë që të sigurohet mirëkuptimi dhe përkrahja ndërkombëtare për çështjen e Kosovës dhe kërkesat e shqiptarëve;  
  G. Për krijimin e institucioneve të Kosovës, për përkrahjen, zgjerimin dhe bashkërenditjen e organeve ekzistuese dhe të reja të Republikës së Kosovës;  
H. Për bashkëpunim të ngushtë të të gjitha partive dhe subjekteve politike shqiptare, për komunikim normal intensiv e kualitativ gjithëshqiptar dhe për bashkëpunim me Shqipërinë, me partitë dhe institucionet e saj, për funksionalizimin e hapësirës shqiptare në tërësinë e saj në Ballkan;  
I. Për garantimin e statusit të popullit shtetformues për shqiptarët në Maqedoni, të autonomisë dhe të drejtave të barabarta kombëtare të shqiptarëve në Preshevë, Bujanoc e Medvegjë dhe në Mal të Zi.  
  Kuvendi i Dytë i rregullt i LDK-së 

Prishtinë, 14.07.1994                           


*Këshilli i përgjithshëm i LDK-së i zgjedhur në Kuvendin e dytë*  

Delegatët e Kuvendit II zgjedhor të LDK-së me vota të fshehta zgjodhën 55 anëtarë të Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së.  

Në Këshillin e Përgjithshëm u zgjodhën: Hydajet Hyseni, Fatmir Sejdiu, Basri Musmurati, Mujë Rugova, Skënder Kastrati, Ali Lajçi, Idriz Ajeti, Mehmet Hajrizi, Fehmi Agani, Nexhat Daci, Selatin Novosella, Bardhyl Çaushi, Xhavit Ahmeti, Latif Berisha, Alush Gashi, Adil Pireva, Edi Shukriu, Simë Dobreci, Edita Tahiri, Sabri Hamiti, Skënder Blakaj, Murteza Nura, Zenel Kelmendi, Emin Kabashi, Ramë Buja, Fehmi Rexhepi, Berat Luzha, Melihate Tërmkolli, Sabile Keçmezi - Basha, Myrvete Dreshaj, Zenun Pajaziti, Abdyl Ramaj, Blerim Reka, Anton Kolaj, Rauf Dhomi, Avni Spahiu, Naip Zeka, Enver Mehmeti, Shqipe Dumoshi, Rexhep Gjergji, Agim Çavdërbasha, Binak Kastrati, Mujë Krasniqi, Rexhep Osmani, Engjëll Berisha, Gani Krasniqi, Emin Krasniqi, Zenun Gjocaj, Gani Koci, Bajram Mulaku, Nurishahe Hulaj, Shukrie Rexha, Enver Topalli, Nexhat Krasniqi.   


*Kryesia e LDK-së*  

Këshilli i Përgjithshëm në mbledhjen e mbajtur më 19 shtator zgjodhi Kryesinë e re të LDK-së: Fehmi Agani, Hydajet Hyseni, Fatmir Sejdiu, Avni Spahiu, Basri Musmurati, Skënder Kastrati, Abdyl Ramaj, Latif Berisha, Ramë Buja, Zenel Kelmendi, Mehmet Hajrizi, Edita Tahiri, Adil Pireva, Rexhep Gjergji, Skënder Blakaj, Naip Zeka.  

Këshilli nënkryetarë zgjodhi Fehmi Aganin e Hydajet Hysenin, kurse sekretar të përgjithshëm Fatmir Sejdiun.

----------


## Arb

*Kuvendi i Tretë Zgjedhor i LDK-së*  

Më 25 shkurt 1998 në mjediset e restoranit "Dora" në Prishtinë u nbajt Kuvendi III Zgjedhor i LDK-së. Punimet e kuvendit i shpalli të hapura dr. Ibrahim Rugova, kryetar i LDK-së dhe kryetar i Republikës së Kosovës.  
Në punimet e Kuvendit marrin pjesë 242 nga 267 delegatë të deleguar nga degët e LDK-së.  


*Fjala e kryetarit të LDK-së dr.Ibrahim Rugova *  

LDK-ja sivjet po hyn në vitin e nëntë të ekzistimit dhe të veprimit të saj. Gjatë kësaj kohe thuajse dhjetëvjeçare u bë partia qendrore politike në Kosovë, në botën shqiptare dhe parti e njohur dhe e respektuar në nivel ndërkombëtar. Filozofia politike e LDK-së brenda kësaj kohe ishte dhe do të jetë bashkimi i njerëzve dhe afrimi i tyre në aksione të përbashkëta për realizimin e vullnetit të popullit për liri, pavarësi dhe demokraci me mjete paqësore e politike. 

Thënë shkurt filozofia e LDK-së është dhe do të jetë filozofia e ndërtimit në të gjitha planet. Duke vepruar në rrethana të vështira LDK-ja është zhvilluar dhe ndërtuar si lidhje e njerëzve për qëllime kardinale të ekzistencës dhe si parti politike me tendenca të profilizimit të partisë politike. Fryma kohezive e LDK-së është kultivimi i bashkimit të njerëzve dhe e tolerancës e mirëkuptimit dhe të bashkëpunimit me grupacionet e tjera politike.

Në periudhën midis dy kuvendeve, LDK-ja ka vazhduar e thelluar veprimin e saj së bashku me partitë e tjera në mbajtjen e jetës në Kosovë, në ndërtimin e jetës institucionale demokratike dhe në ndërtimin e shoqërisë e të shtetit civil. Janë mbajtur dhe ka funksionuar sistemi i arsimit në të gjitha nivelet dhe sistemet e tjera vitale si shëndetësia, ekonomia e vogël, bujqësia dhe fushat e tjera të jetës. Thjesht është punuar në realizimin e aspiratave të përditshme dhe ekzistenciale të qytetarëve të Republikës së Kosovës. Brenda kësaj kohe kanë funksionuar institucionet legjitime të Kosovës. Kuvendi ka punuar në komisione parlamentare dhe ka filluar bazën e një legjislature moderne dhe ka reaguar në momente të caktuar në mbrojtjen e të mirave të Kosovës. 

Në planin ndërkombëtar në kohën midis dy kuvendeve, LDK-ja, partitë e tjera dhe institucionet shtetërore kanë punuar në afirmimin e çështjes së Kosovës. LDK-ja ka mbajtur dhe ka thelluar kontaktet me partitë dhe institucionet e qeveritë e vendeve të ndryshme evropiane e amerikane. Vitin e kaluar LDK-ja u bë anëtare e Internacionales Demokristiane. 

Orientimi kryesor ishte afirmimi i çështjes së Kosovës. Sot mund të themi se çështja e Kosovës është një çështje e njohur për rrethe diplomatike e qeveritare të SHBA, të vendeve evropiane dhe të anëtarëve të OKB-së, OSBE-së. 

Kjo njohje e Kosovës është bërë në saje të vendosmërisë së popullit të Kosovës për pavarësi dhe vendosmërisë në ndërtimin e jetës institucionale e politike, të një veprimi aktiv në Kosovë, si dhe në bazë të shumë marrëdhënieve miqësore që ka vendosur LDK-ja, partitë politike dhe institucionet shtetërore të Kosovës. 

Pas hapjes së disa përfaqësive të Kosovës dhe të veprimit të LDK-së jashtë, në Kosovë, viti 1996 do të mbetet një vit me rëndësi historike për Kosovën - hapja e Zyrës Amerikane në kryeqytetin e Kosovës. Me këtë rast falënderojmë Administratën amerikane dhe popullin amerikan për këtë dritare të hapur në Kosovë. 
Presim që Zyrës amerikane t'i bashkohet edhe Zyra e Bashkimit Evropian dhe e vendeve të tjera evropiane (...) 

Gjatë kësaj kohe LDK-ja është angazhuar dhe ka punuar në ndërtimin e marrëdhënieve të mira me Republikën e Shqipërisë. Edhe pas trazirave, që për fat të keq ndodhën vitin e kaluar, LDK-ja ka vazhduar bashkëpunimin me partitë politike të Shqipërisë si dhe institucionet tjera të Kosovës. Në të ardhmen këto marrëdhënie do të thellohen më shumë. Shqipëria, sidomos mund të ndihmojë Kosovën në institucionet ndërkombëtare. 

Pos bashkëpunimit me partitë politike në Kosovë LDK-ja ka bashkëpunuar edhe me partitë e tjera të hapësirave shqiptare në Maqedoni, Mal të Zi dhe Preshevë. LDK-ja angazhohet dhe punon në realizimin e platformës së përbashkët që shqiptarët në Maqedoni të jenë element shtetformues, që shqiptarët në Mal të Zi dhe Preshevë të kenë vetadministrimin e tyre. 
LDK-ja gjatë kësaj kohe ka mbajtur dhe forcuar organizimin jashtë dhe i falënderojmë bashkatdhetarët tanë në ndihmën që po i japin Kosovës. 

Zgjedhjet që u mbajtën vitin e kaluar në nivele të ndryshme të LDK-së në gjithë Kosovën dhe jashtë, dëshmuan se LDK-ja është një parti dhe organizim vital dhe aktiv, si dhe interesimin e madh të anëtarësisë dhe të njerëzve për të, me dëshirë që të gjenden e të veprojnë brenda saj. Prandaj edhe ky Kuvend solemn do të punojë në detyrat që presin LDK-në dhe partitë e tjera në Kosovë, t'i zgjedhë njerëzit për organe të LDK-së që kanë punuar dhe janë angazhuar me përkushtim në realizimin e orientimeve të LDK-së. 

Kështu mund të themi se ky Kuvend do të jetë Kuvend i unitetit dhe i vazhdimësisë në forcimin e LDK-së, si forcë qendrore politike në Kosovë, në ngritjen e kulturës politike në ndërtimin e shoqërisë dhe shtetit civil. 
Këto ditë na presin zgjedhjet e reja, të dyta me radhë parlamentare dhe presidenciale dhe duhet të përgatitemi që LDK-ja të jetë fituese në këtë garë dhe së bashku me partitë e tjera të punojë në ndërtimin dhe në forcimin e institucioneve legale demokratike në të mirë të Kosovës dhe të pavarësisë së saj. 

Në kuvendin e kaluar pata thënë se ai popull që ka vizion për ardhmërinë e tj, gjithmonë, do të fitojë. Sot mund të themi se ne duhet të punojmë në ndërtimin e realitetit dhe të vizionit të pavarësisë, të lirisë e të demokracisë së Kosovës, natyrisht me ndihmën e miqve tanë dhe të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare, sidomos të SHBA-ve dhe vendeve të Bashkimit Evropian. 
Jemi të bindur se nga ky Kuvend LDK-ja do të dalë më e fortë, më aktive dhe më efektive në veprimet e saj dhe në bashkëpunim me partitë e tjera politike. Nga ky Kuvend kërkojmë të ndërpritet fushata më e re e dhunës në Kosovë dhe kërkojmë hapa preventivë të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare dhe të shpërblehet sakrifica e popullit dhe e qytetarëve të Kosovës në rrugën e lirisë, të pavarësisë dhe të demokracisë së Kosovës, si dhe të stabilitetit në këtë pjesë të Evropës. 


*Dr.Ibrahim Rugova zgjedhet kryetar i LDK-së në Kuvendin III*  

Dr. Ibrahim Rugova përsëri u zgjodh kryetar i LDK-së edhe në mandatin e ardhshëm katërvjeçar. Kështu vendosi, me aklamacion, Kuvendi i tretë i LDK-së. Njëherit, ky kuvend pranoi njëzëri propozimin që dr. Ibrahim Rugova të jetë kandidat i LDK-së për kryetar të Republikës së Kosovës, në zgjedhjet e ardhshme presidenciale.  
Këtë propozim para delegatëve dhe e arsyetoi dr. Fehmi Agani Agani, nënkryetar i LDK.  

"S'ka dyshim se emri i LDK-së, funksionimi dhe rezultatet e saj, lidhen, në masën më të madhe, me emrin e kryetarit të saj të deritashëm dhe të ardhshëm, dr. Ibrahim Rugovës. Orientim themelor politik i Lidhjes Demokratike, dhe, në një mënyrë edhe i lëvizjes politike shqiptare, është pavarësia, vetëvendosja dhe Republika e Kosovës, sovrane e të pavarur." tha dr. Agani. 

Ai theksoi se orientimi për arritjen paqësore të synimeve për pavarësi dhe për demokratizimin esencial të të gjithë sektorëve të jetës në Kosovë është i lidhur, në radhë të parë, me emrin e dr. Ibrahim Rugovës. 
"Edhe rezultatet tona kryesore shprehin unitetin politik në platformën e pavarësisë së Kosovës, në atë masë sa Serbia të mos gjejë, deri më sot, mbështetje në asnjë segment të shoqërisë shqiptare", tha Agani. 
Dr. Fehmi Agani propozoi që dr. Ibrahim Rugova të jetë kandidat i LDK-së për kryetar të Republikës së Kosovës, në zgjedhjet parlamentare e presidenciale të 22 marsit. 

Ky propozim u aprovua me aklamacion dhe me duartrokitje të gjata të dekegatëve të Kuvendit III Zgjedhor të LDK-së dhe të mysafirëve të tij. 


*Dr. Rugova falënderoi delegatët për besimin e dhënë*  

Duke e falënderuar Kuvendin e tretë të LDK për besimin e dhënë, dr. Ibrahim Rugova tha se merita më e madhe për ato që janë arritur deri më tash, i takon anëtarësisë së LDK-së e qytetarëve të Kosovës, të cilët treguan pjekuri në punë, në veprim dhe në aksion në ndërtimin e shoqërisë, të shtetit të Kosovës dhe të përcaktimit të patundshëm dhe të vendosur për pavarësinë e Kosovës. 

Ai theksoi se edhe në të ardhmen do të punojë së bashku për forcimin e unitetit, veçmas në këto kushte shumë të rënda. Shpeshherë, nga ngarkesat e mëdha, dalin edhe fjalë të rënda, por të gjitha këto bëhen me qëllim që punët të shkojnë sa më mirë. 
Ai gjithashtu falënderoi Kuvendin për kandidimin e tij për kryetar të Republikës së Kosovës. 
Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën dhe popullin e saj - tha në fund kryetari Rugova. 


*Kryesia e LDK-së e zgjedhur pas Kuvendit të tretë më 1998*  


Kryetar: Ibrahim Rugova  
Nënkryetarë :e lashte: qrem Kryeziu, Kolë Berisha e Naim Jerliu.  
Anëtarët e tjerë të Kryesisë: Nekibe Kelmendi, sekeretare e përgjithshme, Alush Gashi, Agim Krasniqi, Ali Gashi, Sanije Aliu, Melihate Tërmkolli, Faruk Spahia, Fatmir Rexhepi, Hajzer Krasniqi, Nimon Alumusaj dhe Aqif Shehu.   

*Anëtarët e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së të zgjedhur në Kuvendin e tretë zgjedhor më 25 shkurt 1998*  


Në Kuvendin e tretë të LDK-së të mbajtur më 25 shkurt 1998, anëtarë të Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së u zgjodhën:  
Idriz Ajeti, akademik Nexhat Daci, Dr. Sabri Hamiti, dr. Alush Gashi, Ymer Muhaxheri, mr. Eqrem Kryeziu, Aqif Shehu, dr. Bardhyl Çaushi, Faruk Spahia, Ali Sadria, dr. Fehmi Rexhepi, Haki Shatri, dr. Zejnullah Rrahmani, Hazir Krasniqi, Ismet Rraci, Enver Maloku, mr. Milazim Krasniqi, dr. Simë Dobreci, Fatmir Rexhepi, Sanije Aliu, mr. Rexhep Osmani, Sanije Zeqiraj, Fadil Hysaj, Nekibe Kelmendi, Shaip Surdulli, dr. Musli Bajraktari, Lutfi Haziri, Ibush Jonuzi, Ferat Hajzeraj, Idriz Rreci, Sabit Rrustemi, Xhevat Olluri, Agim Krasniqi, Kolë Berisha, Shaban Manaj, Ukë Bytyçi dhe Mark Marleti.   
Në vazhdim, nga vetë delegatët propozuan këta njëzet kandidatë: Dr. Rexhep Ismajli, Fadil Jashari, Jakup Krasniqi, Skender Blakaj, Adem Salihaj, Ali Mehmeti, Shasivar Sadiku, Gani Krasniqi, Shukrije Rexha, Mustafë Blakaj, Emin Krasniqi, Zenun Pajaziti, Ismajl Gashi, Melihate Tërmkolli, Ali Gashi, Ali Lajçi, Nimon Alimusaj, Bedredin Shehu, Xheladin Shala dhe Ilir Salihu.  
Në fund të punimeve, delegatët aprovuan me aklamacion edhe Deklaratën Programore të LDK-së.  


* Deklarata Programore e LDK-së e miratuar në Kuvendin e tretë* 

Delegatët e Kuvendit III aprovuan dje Deklaratën Programore Politike të LDK-së, në të cilën thuhet:  
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës është parti politike që artikulon vullnetin e popullit shqiptar të Kosovës për liri e demokraci, punon për Kosovën - shtet i pavarur e demokratik dhe përpiqet për organizimin e bashkimeve kombëtare, të cilat shpiejnë në zgjidhjen e çështjes shqiptare me mjete politike e demokratike.

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës është e ndërtuar në bazë të parimeve të demokracisë moderne që kultivon konkurrencën e hapur të ideve dhe përcakton jetën e saj të brendshme. 

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, e themeluar më 23.12.1989, është vazhduese e traditës të pasur të përpjekjeve të pandalshme, çlirimtare e demokratike të shqiptarëve që kishin synim krijimin e shtetit kombëtar. 
Kosova (Dardania antike) ka pasur identitetin e vet etnik dhe subjektivitetin politik e administrativ për shekuj të tërë. 

Në mbështetje të qenies kombëtare dhe të vullnetit të popullit të saj, si dhe të statusit politik e të identitetit juridik kushtetues, Kosova u shpall shtet i pavarur duke përcaktuar bazën legale me: Deklaratën kushtetuese të 2 Korrikut 1990, Kushtetutën e Republikës së Kosovës të Shtatorit 1990, Referendumin e Shtatorit të vitit 1991 dhe zgjedhjet plurale, parlamentare dhe presidenciale të mbajtura në vitin 1992. 


*Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës angazhohet për:*  
1.    Republikën e pavarur dhe demokratike të Kosovës;
2.    Ndërtimi institucional të Republikës së Kosovës - si shtet i së drejtës; për ndarje të pushtetit legjislativ ekzekutiv e gjyqësor; për zgjedhjen e organeve përfaqësuese me zgjedhje të lira e demokratike; për respektimin e kushtetushmërisë dhe ligjshmërisë dhe pamundësimin e arbitraritetit të bartësve të pushtetit; 
3.    Liritë dhe të drejtat e njeriut: lirinë e mendimit, të fjalës, të besimit e të organizimit politik; 
4.    Ekonominë e tregut, mbrojtjen e pronës private, inisiativën e lirë dhe qarkullimin e kapitalit, investimet e jashtme dhe integrimet e ekonomisë së Kosovës në strukturat ekonomike evropiane dhe botërore; 
5.    Arsimimin bashkëkohor në gjuhën amtare në të gjitha nivelet e organizimit të tij; 
6.    Zhvillimin e kulturës autentike dhe qarkullimin e lirë të vlerave të saj në botën shqiptare dhe në botë përgjithësisht; 
7.   Politikë të drejtë sociale dhe mbrojtje shëndetësore të qytetarëve; 
8.   Garantimin dhe respektimin e të drejtave të nacionaliteteve të tjera në Kosovë sipas standardeve ndërkombëtare.  

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës punon për marrëdhënie të gjithanshme politike, ekonomike, kulturale të Republikës së Kosovës dhe Republikës së Shqipërisë, për bashkëpunim të partive dhe të institucioneve politike e kulturale të tyre në planin e brendshëm dhe të jashtëm, në funksion të zhvillimit të përgjithshëm të shoqërisë shqiptare dhe të avansimit të saj. 

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës angazhohet për Kosovën e hapur ndaj botës, integrimin e saj në botën perëndimore demokratike dhe për marrëdhënie të mira me fqinjët. 

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës bashkëpunon me të gjitha partitë dhe grupimet politike shqiptare në shërbim të interesave kombëtare të demokracisë. 
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës bashkëpunon me të gjitha partitë e orientimit demokratik të botës, të cilat njohin të drejtat e popujve për vetëvendosje dhe me partitë e tjera të orientimit demokratik me pikëpamje të përafërta politike. 

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës angazhohet për mbrojtjen e ambientit dhe të natyrës si dhe të resurseve natyrore të Kosovës.

----------


## Arb

*Kuvendi i Katërt Zgjedhor i LDK-së*  

Kuvendi IV i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës u mbajt më 8 qershor të vitit 2002 në Prishtinë, në mjediset e hotelit "Grand". Referatin për punën dhe aktivitetin e LDK-së mes dy kuvendeve e paraqiti kryetari i saj Dr. Ibrahim Rugova. Pastaj, anëtari i Krysisë së LDK-së  Nimon Alimusaj, lexoi propozimin e Komisionit kandidues për zgjedhjen e Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës sërish kryetar të LDK-së.

Alimusaj tha se në këtë kuvend LDK-ja, po përmbyll zgjedhjet e katërta partiake të saj të cilat i ka filluar disa ditë më pare dhe i ka mbajtur me 1467 aktive, në 498 nëndegë dhe në 36 degë brenda dhe 16 në diasporë. "Sot ajo me këtë kuvend kaq madhështor po zgjedh udhëheqjen më të lartë të saj - Këshillin e Përgjithshëm dhe Kryetarin e partisë", tha ai.

"Themelimin e LDK-së si parti-levizje në dhjetor të vitit 1989 e konsiderojmë si ngjarje historike sepse kjo parti, dëshmon puna e saj, bëri hapa historik dhe pati rezultate historike:
LDK-ja orientim themelor që nga themelimi pati vetëvendosjen, pavaresinë dhe demokratizimin esencial të Kosovës në të gjitha segmented e shoqërisë, ishte më tepër se një dekadë integruese dhe harmonizuese e të gjitha energjive të kombit për të mbrojtur të drejtat e popullit të vet", tha z.Alimusaj.

LDK-ja pas 12 qershorit të vitit 1999, bashkëpunoi ngushtë me KFOR-in, UNMIK-un, OSBE-në dhe me faktorin e brendshëm për ta ndërtuar Kosovën dhe për ta çuar atë drejt qëllimit përfundimtar.

Në vazhdim ai tha se padyshim se këto rezultate dhe ky funksionim për lakmi i LDK-së për 13 vjet rresht lidhet ngushtë me emrin e kryetarit të saj që nga themelimi e deri me sot, me emrin e dr.Ibrahim Rugovës. 

"Në bazë të guximit dhe të urtësisë politike të këtij politikani, të një kalibri politik që ka kalon kufijtë kombëtarë dhe të paparë në jetën politike së paku në katër-pesë dekadat e fundit të shekullit të kaluar, LDK-ja nuk u shpartallua nga brutaliteti mesjetar i Beogradit, dhe nuk u margjinalizua as nga konkurrenca aq e madhe politike e pasluftës. Ajo ishte, mbeti dhe do të jetë edhe për një kohë forca më e madhe politike në Kosovë".

"Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, për më tepër se një dekadë, ishte autoritet qendror i Kosovës, i cili vazhdimisht e kishte nocionin e një bashkimi të disciplinuar të shqiptarëve;
Kështu Ibrahim Rugova me veprimtarinë e tij politike e kombëtare dhe me udhëheqjen e lëvizjes demokratike të shqiptarëve u bë udhëheqes historik i shqiptarëve të Kosovës. Ky status politik e kombëtar i Ibrahim Rugovës është provuar me përkrahjen e përgjithshme të qytetarëve që i dhanë Atij me votën e lirë në të gjitha zgjedhjet politike e përfaqësuese në Kosovë ( u zgjodh tri herë kryetar i Kosovës dhe tri herë kryetar i LDK-së).

Dr. Ibrahim Rugova u bë kështu promovues i demokracisë në botën shqiptare dhe udhëheqës politik i shqiptarëve i cili u çmua dhe çmohet njësoj brenda Kosovës dhe jashtë saj. Ai kështu i kaloi kufijtë tradicionalë të jetës sonë politike. Ai kështu ishte dhe është dukuri novatore ne jetën politike të Kosovës".

"Si i tillë Ibrahim Rugova në këto zgjedhjet e katërta të LDK-së me radhë të cilat po i përmbyllim me këtë kuvend është propozuar nga të gjitha strukturat e saj deri në këtë kuvend, për funksionin e kryetarit të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës".

"Duke pasur parasysh të gjitha këto merita dhe vlera të Ibrahim Rugovës dhe propozimin e të gjitha strukturave të LDK-së, të cilat identifikohen me politikën e tij, kam nderin që në emër të Komisionit kandidues të propozoj për kryetar të LDK-së edhe për mandatin e ardhshëm dyvjeçar Dr. Ibrahim Rugovën", tha në fund z.Alimusaj.


*Fjala e kryetarit të LDK-së dr.Ibrahim Rugova*

Kryetari i LDK-së Ibrahim Rugova paraqiti referarin për punën dhe aktivitetin e LDK-së për periduhën mes dy kuvendeve. Në vazhdim po transmetojnë në tërësi fjalën e kryetarit Rugova.

- Sot kemi një moment solemn. Është moment solemn, sepse mbajtja e Kuvendit tonë të katërt zgjedhor po bëhet në Kosovën e lirë, në Kosovën tonë të dashur. Dhe mbajtja e këtij Kuvendi koincidon pikërisht me 12 qershorin, kur po mbushen tri vjet të lirisë së Kosovës, ditën kur trupat e NATO-s hynë në Kosovë. Këtë ditë që tri vjet populli i Kosovës e feston si ditë nacionale të lirisë.

Sot, tri vjet në liri, mund të themi se Kosova ka pasur një progres të madh në të gjitha segmentet e jetës. Ky progres është bërë së bashku me UNMIK-un, KFOR-in dhe OSBE-në si dhe me shumë organizata qeveritare e joqeveritare që janë të pranishme në Kosovë. LDK-ja mund të themi me mburrje është kapitulli qendror i këtij progresi të popullit të Kosovës.

LDK-ja thuajse për dhjetë vjet veproi si parti-lëvizje në organizimin dhe mbajtjen e jetës së Kosovës. Ajo, së bashku me partitë e tjera politike i vuri themelet e shtetit të Kosovës përmes veprave të mëdha siç janë Deklarata e Pavarësisë më 1990, Kushtetuta e Republikës së Kosovës më 1990, pastaj organizimi i Referendumit për Pavarësinë e Kosovës më 1991, kur për herë të parë në historinë e Kosovës u shpreh dhe u vërtetua vullneti politik i popullit në formë plebishitare. Po ashtu akt madhor ishte organizimi i zgjedhjeve nacionale presidenciale e parlamentare më 1992 dhe më 1998 që mbanin në veprim shoqërinë dhe shtetin e Kosovës.

Do përkujtuar me këtë rast se LDK-ja bashkë me partitë e tjera u angazhua për koordinimin e veprimeve. Kështu më 1991 u themelua Këshilli Koordinues i partive politike shqiptare të Kosovës, në Maqedoni, në Preshevë dhe Mal të Zi. Nga ky koordinim ka dalë dokumenti i rëndësishëm për zgjidhjen e çështjes shqiptare në rajonin tonë, që njihet si "dokument i tri opcioneve", që edhe sot shërben si bazë e veprimeve tona.

Në përgjithësi LDK-ja organizoi jetën në Kosovë në të gjitha fushat duke ndërtuar shtetin e Kosovës. Në vitin 1998, kur pushtuesi vendosi të sulmojë Kosovën duke bërë masakra e shkatërrime LDK-ja përkrahu dhe mori pjesë në rezistencën e armatosur në mbrojtje të Kosovës, që me ndërhyrjen e NATO-s dhe të miqve tanë u kurorëzua me lirinë e Kosovës, pikërisht para tri vjetëve.

Në Kosovën e lirë, LDK-ja u konsolidua më shumë, sepse sot ka mundësi të veprojë si parti e lirë e qytetarëve të lirë. Në zgjedhjet lokale të vitit 2001 LDK-ja doli fituese dhe po ashtu në zgjedhjet nacionale të vitit 2001 fitoi shumicën e vendeve në Kuvendin e Kosovës. Qytetarët e Kosovës, edhe tash votuan për LDK-në, sepse i besojnë filozofisë së saj politike dhe veprimit praktik të saj në jetën e përditshme të Kosovës. 

Po ashtu u prit mirë nga qytetarët e Kosovës kompromisi demokratik i LDK-së me partitë e tjera për ndërtimin e institucioneve të Kosovës. Gjithë këtë e bëri për të mirën e Kosovës. Kjo ndikoi pozitivisht ne stabilitetin politik të vendit. Dhe të gjithë ne nxorëm një mësim se në jetën demokratike kompromiset janë produktive, e sidomos kur janë në të mirë të Kosovës.

LDK-ja ka një organizim të gjerë e të qëndrueshëm në gjithë Kosovën si dhe në diasporë. Pra kjo parti vazhdon të jetë parti qendrore në jetën politike të Kosovës. Këtë e treguan edhe zgjedhjet brenda LDK-së, që u mbajtën gjatë marsit dhe prillit të këtij viti, ku morën pjesë me mijëra aktivistë të devotshëm të saj. Mund të themi se me këto zgjedhje LDK-ja u përtri më shumë me njerëz të rinj dhe vuri në lëvizje potencialin e vet të madh të brendshëm. Pra reflektoi me energji pozitive. Po ashtu me këto zgjedhje LDK-ja do të jetë më funksionale që t'u përgjigjet detyrave të ardhshme. Gjithsesi LDK-ja po profilizohet gjithnjë e më shumë si parti e tipit perëndimor. Ky ishte përcaktimi i vazhdueshëm i saj. Besojmë se ky Kuvend zgjedhor do të forcojë e modernizojë më shumë LDK-në duke respektuar traditën e saj trembëdhjetëvjeçare, duke ruajtur masivitetin e saj dhe duke u funksionalizuar.

Objektivat kryesorë të LDK-së në të ardhmen do të jenë: profilizimi i LDK-së, zhvillimi i strukturave të LDK-së që të jenë më afër qytetarëve-votuesve dhe kërkesave të tyre.

LDK-ja do të punojë në zhvillimin ekonomik të Kosovës, që të krijohen më shumë vende të punës për të rinjtë. Përkrah procesin e privatizimit dhe forcimin e mirëqenies së qytetarëve. Po ashtu do tu japë përkrahje institucioneve të Kosovës: Presidencës, Kuvendit dhe Qeverisë. Do të ndikojë te këto institucione si dhe te institucionet e pushtetit lokal që të realizohen objektivat e saj. Po ashtu LDK-ja do të ndërmarrë iniciativa të ndryshme në zhvillimin e përgjithshëm të Kosovës.

LDK-ja do t'i kushtojë kujdes të duhur mbrojtjes dhe integrimit të grupeve etnike-minoriteteve në shoqërinë dhe shtetin e Kosovës. LDK-ja do të punojë intensivisht në njohjen sa më të shpejtë të Pavarësisë së Kosovës, si element kyç për të tashmen dhe të ardhmen e qytetarëve të saj. Po ashtu LDK-ja do të vazhdojë të bashkëpunojë me KFOR-in, UNMIK-un dhe OSBE-në për më shumë siguri, zhvillim dhe stabilitet në Kosovë për të gjithë.

Sot kur po i zgjedhim organet e reja të LDK-së, i kujtojmë me krenari ata që nuk janë sot me ne për t'u zgjedhur prapë e që me vite e rritën veprën e LDK-së dhe madhështinë e saj. Pra e kujtojmë me nderim Prof. Aganin me energji të pashterrshme për LDK-në dhe Kosovën, Prof. Latif Berishën, Enver Malokun, Xhemajl Mustafën, Shaban Manajn e shumë e shumë aktivistë të tjerë të devotshëm.

Sot në këtë Kuvend dëshiroj t'i shpreh mirënjohje Presidentit Bush - pra Bushit Plak për Kërcënimin e Kërshëndellave me ç'rast vendosi "Vijën e kuqe" në mbrojtje të Kosovës më 1992. Kjo ishte një ngjarje me rëndësi në fillim të mbrojtjes së Kosovës që u realizua më vonë nga SHBA dhe aleatët evropianë.
Me këtë rast nga ky Kuvend përshëndesim Presidentin Bush, Kryeministrin Bler, Presidentin Shirac, Kancelarin Shrëder dhe Kryeministrin Berluskoni për përkrahjen që po i japin Kosovës në zhvillimin e saj në liri.
Si gjithmonë në mënyrë të veçantë përshëndesim Papa Gjon Pali II për kujdesin e tij të vazhdueshëm për Kosovën, për Dardaninë antike.
Paçim punë të mbarë.
Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën.


*Dr.Ibrahim Rugova me aklamacion u rizgjodh kryetar i LDK-së në Kuvendin IV*  

Kuvendi IV i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës rizgjodhi me aklamacion kryetar të LDK-së për mandatin dyvjeçar Dr. Ibrahim Rugovën. Kështu kishin vendosur delegatët e Kuvendit IV të zgjedhur nga degët e LDK-së në Kosovë dhe në Diasporë.

Pastaj Ibrahim Rugova falënderoi delegatët për besimin e dhënë edhe për një mandat të ri duke thënë së bashku me anëtarët e LDK-së dhe popullin e Kosovës do të punojë për realizimin e pavarësisë së Kosovës.


*Kuvendin IV të LDK-së e përshëndetën shumë mysafirë*

Në vazhdim punimet e Kuvendit IV të LDK-së i përshëndetën mysafirë të shumtë vendorë e ndërkombëtarë. Fjalën e mori i pari Majkëll Klein, përfaqësues i Zyrës amerikane në Prishtinë, i cili pasi përshendeti delegatët, kryetarin Ibrahim Rugova dhe mysafirët e tjerë, tha se LDK-ja e ka transformuar Kosovën, duke e theksuar se LDK-ja i ka dhënë Kosovës gati gjysmën e deputetëve për Parlamentin të Kosovës, ka dhënë kryetarin e Parlamentit dhe Presidentin e Kosovës. Ai i uroi punë të mbarë Kuvendin dhe suksese të mëtejshme LDK-së.  

Ndërkaq, në emër të Partisë Demokratike të Shqipërisë, Kuvendin dhe kryetarin Ibrahim Rugova i përshendeti Besnik Mustafaj, sekretar për marrëdhënie me jashtë i kësaj partie. Ai tha se PD-ja i ka dha këtë nder që ta përfaqësojë dhe ta përshendesë Kuvendin IV të LDK-së, Presidentin Rugova dhe popullin e Kosovës. Z. Mustafaj tha se LDK-ja ishte e para parti antikomuniste që ia hapi rrugën partive politike në Shqipëri dhe më gjerë. Zoti Mustafaj pastaj dha vlerësime të larta për LDK-në, rrugën e saj të vështirë dhe të mundimshme, por që diti dhe arriti të krijojë miq e aleatë për Kosovën dhe  që e solli lirinë e pavarësinë. 

Pastaj, akademik Mark Krasniqi përshëndeti në emër të Partisë Shqiptare Demokristiane, duke theksuar meritat e LDK-së për lirinë e Kosovës dhe meritat e kryetarit Rugova, për siç tha ai, "lirinë që gëzojmë sot në Kosovë me ndihmën e aleatëve tanë SHBA-të, Evropën Perëndimore dhe NATO-n, por edhe me partitë alete të LDK-së". Mehmet Bardhi foli në emër të LDK- së Malit të Zi. Ai tha se shqiptarët e këtyre territoreve etnike falendrojnë Kosovën për ndihmën që u dhanë, sidomos në arsimimin e tyre. Behlul Nasufi përshendeti në emër të Partisë për Veprim Demokratik në Preshevë, kurse Fuad Nimani nga Unioni Dekratik Shqiptar. 

Ndërkaq, Gjergj Dedaj, kryetar i PLK-së  tha se Dr. Ibrahim Rugova është për Kosovën, ai që është për SHBA-të Abraham Linkolni dhe Uinston Çerçili për britanikët. Në vazhdim Kuvendin e përshendeti Kaqusha Jashari kryetare e Partisë Socialdemokratike të Kosovës, Gani Xhafolli në emër të Lidhjes së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës dhe përfaqësuesi i Sindikatave të Pavarura të Kosovës.

Kuvendi i vazhdon punimet e pasditës me zgjedhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm nga delegatët e Kuvendit të degëve të LDK-së nga Kosova dhe diaspora.


*Pjesë nga Programi i LDK-së i miratuar në Kuvendin e Katërt*

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, si lëvizje dhe parti demokratike moderne mbështetet në traditën e përpjekjeve të shqiptarëve për pavarësi dhe liri të Kosovës. Menjëherë pas formimit të saj në dhjetor të vitit 1989, nga një grup intelektualësh në krye me Dr. Ibrahim Rugovën, mori në gjiun e vet njerëz të shtresave të ndryshme që mbështesin vlerat morale e qytetëruese të shqiptarëve se liria dhe pavarësia janë parakushte të ekzistencës së një populli. Ajo u bë integruese dhe harmonizuese e energjive të kombit, që shpien në një bashkim mendor e shpirtëror, për të mbrojtur të drejtat e popullit të vet pa prekur të drejtat e të tjerëve.

Duke u bërë artikuluese e vullnetit për pavarësi të Kosovës, LDK u bë promotore e demokracisë dhe kundërshtare e madhe e totalitarizmit, duke bërë një përqëndrim politik e një organizim të gjithanshëm, ku konkurrenca e ideve ka vlerë e kuptim deri në nivelin e marrëveshjes dhe atëherë merr formën e veprimit të pahamendje. Si forca më e madhe bashkuese politike e shqiptarëve ajo u priu veprimeve politike shtetformuese të Kosovës.
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, drejt qëllimit madhor historik  pavarësisë së Kosovës, kërkoi harmonizimin e energjive të brendshme të shqiptarëve dhe ndihmën e miqve që njohin të drejtat e kombeve për vetëvendosje. Si artikuluese autentike e vullnetit politik të popullit të Kosovës, kjo lidhje këtë vullnet e ngriti në vullnet institucional: me organizimin e shpalljes së Deklaratës Kushtetuese 1990, nxjerrjes së Kushtetutës së Kaçanikut 1990, organizimit të Referendumit për Pavarësinë e Kosovës 1991 dhe Zgjedhjet parlamentare e presidenciale të Republikës së Kosovës 1992 e 1998. Në të dy zgjedhjet Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës e ka fituar shumicën absolute në Parlamentin e Republikës së Kosovës dhe Dr. Ibrahim Rugova është zgjedhur Kryetar i Kosovës.

Duke u përcaktuar për tolerancë dhe dialog, LDK thuajse një decenie bëri përpjekje që çështja e Kosovës të zgjidhet me mjete politike e demokratike. Ajo organizoi një rezistencë të fuqishme të gjithë popullit të mbështetur në marrëveshje e solidaritet duke ndërtuar jetën institucionale që sot njihet në botë si shtet paralel i pavarur".

Në vitet 1998 e 1999, kur Beogradi vendosi të shkatërrojë me luftë shtetin e Kosovës duke bërë masakra e shkatërrime me përmasa të gjenocidit mbi shqiptarët, LDK  ja përkrahu, ndihmoi dhe mori pjesë në rezistencën e armatosur. Si rezultat i rezistencës së organizuar të Kosovës dhe i mbrojtjes së një populli, pasoi intervenimi ajror i NATOs. Kështu më 12 qershor të vitit 1999, forcat e NATOs dhe të KFORit hynë në Kosovë, që sot konsiderohet nga populli si ditë e lirisë së Kosovës.

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës gjatë veprimit të saj gjithmonë ka vlerësuar se pavarësia e Kosovës, si çështje ekzistenciale për Kosovën dhe popullin e saj, është çështje e madhe politike edhe për rajonin dhe nuk mund të zgjidhet pa ndihmën ndërkombëtare, në rend të parë të SHBA-ve dhe Bashkimit Evropian.

 Tash që kjo ndihmë është bërë vepër, LDKja bashkëpunon ngushtë me KFORin, UNMIKun dhe OSBEnë për ta rindërtuar Kosovën në fazën kalimtare drejt qëllimit përfundimtar të lirisë, të pavarësisë dhe të demokracisë së saj.
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës këtë Program e ka vënë në zbatim në zgjedhjet për pushtetin lokal të organizuara në vitin 2000 si dhe në ato nacionale për pushtetin qendror, respektivisht, për institucionet e Kosovës të organizuara më 2001, në të cilat ka fituar shumicën e vendeve. 

Kuvendi i Katërt zgjedhor i LDK  së Programin për zgjedhjet nacionale 2001, që është program operativ e shpall platformë të tashme, afatmesme dhe afatgjate të veprimit të vet në ndërtimin e shoqërisë dhe shtetit demokratik e prosperues të Kosovës (...).


*Deklarata e Kuvendit IV të LDK-së e miratuar më 8 qershor 2002*

I. - LDK-ja vlerëson se tri vjet pas lufte, Kosova e lirë ka pasur një progres të madh në të gjitha fushat e jetës.
II. - Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës do të punojë intensivisht në njohjen formale sa më të shpejtë të Pavarësisë së Kosovës. Kjo do të qetësonte rajonin tonë, këtë pjesë të Evropës e të botës, do të hiqte frikën e qytetarëve për të ardhmen e tyre dhe do të shpejtonte proceset demokratike e ekonomike të Kosovës.
III. - LDK-ja do t'i përkrahë institucionet e Kosovës Presidencën, Kuvendin dhe Qeverinë.
IV.- LDK-ja do të angazhohet për një zhvillim ekonomik të Kosovës, për privatizimin, investimet dhe krijimin e vendeve të punës për të rinjtë. Këtë do ta bëjë në kuadër të institucioneve të Kosovës dhe do të japë iniciativa si parti në bazë të Programit të saj operativ.
V. - LDK-ja do të punojë së bashku me institucionet e Kosovës, KFOR-in dhe UNMIK-un në forcimin e sigurisë dhe të stabilitetit politik.
VI. - LDK-ja do të angazhohet për mbrojtjen dhe integrimin e grupeve etnike, minoriteteve, në shoqërinë dhe në shtetin e Kosovës.
VII. - LDK-ja do të punojë për një qarkullim të lirë në gjithë territorin e Kosovës dhe në integrimin e qytetit të Mitrovicës.
VIII. - LDK-ja do të forcojë edhe më shumë bashkëpunimin me UNMIK-un, KFOR-in, OSBE-në dhe me shoqatat joqeveritare e qeveritare që veprojnë në Kosovë.
IX. - LDK-ja do të punojë në integrimin më të shpejtë të Kosovës në BE, në NATO dhe do të forcojë lidhjet miqësore me SHBA.
X. - LDK-ja do të punojë që Kosova të ndërtojë marrëdhënie të mira me fqinjët e saj.
XI. - LDK-ja do të punojë në ruajtjen dhe ngritjen e imixhit pozitiv të Kosovës në planin ndërkombëtar.
XII. - Të shënohet 12 qershori si ditë nacionale e Kosovës. 


*Këshilli i Përgjithshëm i zgjedhur në Kuvendin IV*

Kuvendi IV i LDK-së përmbylli punimet me zgjedhjen e Këshillit të Përgjithshëm prej 75 anëtarësh, ndërsa Komisioni përkatës mori vendim që edhe 25 anëtarë të tjerë, sa ishin në listën e propozuar, të inkorporohen në Këshillin e Përgjihshëm të zgjeruar. Pas komunikimit të rezultateve të votimit për zgjedhjen e Këshillit, kryetari i LDK-së Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, duke i shpallur të mbyllura punimet e Kuvendit IV, falenderoi delegatët, organizatorët, shërbimet teknike dhe nikoqirin e këtij tubimi, hotelin Grand të Prishtinës. 

Poashtu u vendos që Këshilli i Përgjithshëm në një mbledhje të ardhshme të zgjedhë kryesinë e re të LDK-së. 
Anëtarët e rinj të Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së: 
Nexhat Daci 256, Fatmir Sejdiu 235, Nekibe Kelmendi 234, Kolë Berisha 225, Idriz Ajeti 219, Ali Lajçi 216, Sabri Hamiti 214, Alush Gashi 210, Eqrem Kryeziu 210, Halil Geci 209, Ali Sadria 208, Lutfi Haziri 199, Hysen Gërvalla 197, Shefki Ukaj 194, Ukë Bytyçi 194, Adem Salihaj 193, Behxhet Brajshori 187, Agim Veliu 174, Edita Tahiri 173, Faruk Spahija 172, Muharrem Shabani 171, Skënder Zogaj 171, Rexhep Gjergji 170, Rexhep Osmani 170, Blerim Grainca 163, Fadil Kryeziu 163, Fatmir Rexhepi 163, Anita Morina 161, Adem Hajdaraj 157, Gjylshene Berisha 157, Sanie Aliaj 157, Zejnullah Rrahmani 154, Agim Krasniqi 154, Berim Ramosaj 154, Fadil Ferati 153, Fetah Rudi 149,Salal Ahmetxhekaj 157, Gani Azemi 146, Sabit Rrustemi 146, Shaip Surdulli 144, Jakup Kastrati 142, Salih Gashi 142, Naser Osmani 139, Nimon Alimusaj 139, Sadudin Berisha 139, Fehmi Rexhepi 138, Haki Shatri 136, Naim Jerliu 136, Tomë Hajdari 132, Muhamet Shatri 129, Nurishahe Hulaj 129, Samet Dalipi 129, Naim Dedushaj 125, Rexhep Kelani 123, Skënder Hyseni 121, Ibush Jonuzi 118, Enver Rakovica 113, Prenk Gjetaj 113, Nexhmie Kallaba 112, Samie Zeqiraj 112, Aqif Shehu 111, Remzie Thaqi 111, Mehdi Bardhi 110, Ymer Muhaxheri 109, Hajzer Krasniqi 108, Izet Sadiku 108, Marjan Cubi 108, Ismet Beqiri 106, Ibish Rugova 105, Ilir Salihu 105, Basri Demiri 104, Hyrjete Isufi 100, Rrustem Buzhala 100, Bedredin Shehu 96, Halim Shemsedini 92, Shukrie Deliu 92, Shefki Gashi 90, Nazmi Bytyçi 89, Sali Cacaj 87, Viktor Markaj 87, Ismet Hashani 84, Kamber Kamberi 81, Nazmi Peci 79, Ferat Hajzeraj 73, Hazir Krasniqi 73, Gjergj Gjetja 72, Nikë Krasniqi 72, Fadil Jashari 67, Ndue Shabani 67, Muhamet Hamiti 66, Hajrush Bajraliu 59, Astrit Haraqia 56, Lutfi Zharku 51, Hamdi Haliti 50, Ali Rexhepi 49, Ilaz Kadriu 46, Shasivar Sadiku 46, Daut Haxha 45, Mursel Ibrahimi 43, Xhemail Syla 40, Ismet Mjaku 39.

----------


## Arb

*Kuvendi i Pestë Zgjedhor i LDK-së*  

Në mjediset e hotelit "Grand" në Prishtinë më 19 qershor të 2004 i zhvilloi punimet Kuvendi i Pestë i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK). Kryetari i LDK-së Dr.Ibrahim Rugova paraqiti referatin për punën dyvjeçare të LDK-së midis dy kuvendeve të punës. Në vazhdim të punimeve u zgjodh kryesia e punës si dhe komisionet përkatëse.


*Raporti i punës midis dy kuvendeve: LDK forca kryesore politike në Kosovë*

Në raportin shumë të gjerë të punës së LDK-së të prezentuar para delegatëve midis dy kuvendeve që është shpërndarë paraprakisht, flitet për aktivitetin e gjithanshëm dyvjeçar, në të cilin janë përshkruar hollësisht (në 35 faqe) veprimtaritë e strukturave organizative të partisë. 

Njëherit është dhënë edhe një pasqyrë e plotë e aktiviteteve në punët me degët e LDK-së, anëtarësinë, bashkëpunimin ndërkombëtar dhe me partitë e tjera, por edhe veprimtaria e Forumit të Rinisë dhe të Forumit të Gruas që veprojnë në kuadër të LDK-së dhe aktivitetet dhe veprimtaritë e tjera. Një kaptinë e veçantë në raportin e LDK-së ka zënë realizimi i politikave programore nëpërmjet institucioneve që nga Presidenca, Qeveria e ministritë e deri te pushteti lokal.

Në hyrje të raportit thuhet se Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës (LDK) vlerëson se Kosova e lirë për këto pesë vjet pas luftës ka pasur një progres të madh në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Si forca kryesore politike e vendit, LDK-ja e konsideron veten kapitull qendror të këtij progresi.

Që nga themelimi i institucioneve të Kosovës, të dala nga zgjedhjet e vitit 2001 - Presidencës, Kuvendit dhe Qeverisë - LDK-ja i ka përkrahur fuqimisht ato, duke u angazhuar për një zhvillim ekonomik të Kosovës, për privatizimin, investimet, krijimin e vendeve të punës për të rinjtë dhe për krijimin e një perspektive të përgjithshme të zhvillimit modern të vendit. 

Kjo është bërë në kuadër të institucioneve duke dhënë iniciativa në bazë të Programit të LDK-së.
Më tutje në raport thuhet se LDK-ja ka punuar intensivisht në njohjen formale sa më të shpejtë të pavarësisë së Kosovës, duke argumentuar se kjo do të qetësonte rajonin, këtë pjesë të Evropës e të botës, dhe se kjo do të hiqte frikën e qytetarëve për të ardhmen e tyre, si dhe do të përshpejtonte proceset demokratike e ekonomike të vendit.

LDK-ja ka punuar së bashku me institucionet e Kosovës, KFOR-in dhe UNMIK-un në forcimin e sigurisë dhe të stabilitetit politik.

Poashtu theksohet angazhimi i LDK-së për mbrojtjen dhe integrimin e grupeve etnike, minoriteteve, në shoqërinë dhe në shtetin e Kosovës, si dhe angazhimi për një qarkullim të lirë të të gjithë qytetarëve në gjithë territorin e Kosovës dhe për integrimin administrativ, politik e ekonomik të qytetit të Mitrovicës.

Gjatë kësaj periudhe dyvjeçare, thuhet në raport, LDK-ja ka vepruar në forcimin e mëtejmë të bashkëpunimit me UNMIK-un, KFOR-in, OSBE-në dhe me shoqatat joqeveritare e qeveritare që veprojnë në Kosovë, në të mirë të realizimit të synimeve të popullit të Kosovës.

LDK-ja gjithashtu, është angazhuar dhe ka punuar me UNMIK-un për bartjen e kompetencave tek institucionet nacionale të Kosovës, duke e konsideruar këtë çështje esenciale për të vazhduar progresin e vendit tonë. 

LDK-ja ka zhvilluar aktivitet të madh në ruajtjen dhe ngritjen e imazhit pozitiv të Kosovës në planin ndërkombëtar, me qëllim të integrimit më të shpejtë euroatlantik të Kosovës, si dhe ndërtimit të marrëdhënieve të mira me fqinjtë e saj.

Ndërkaq, në pjesën e raportit ku flitet për strukturat organizative të parisë, fillimisht vlerësohet puna dhe aktiviteti i Kryesisë së LDK-së.

Aktiviteti i Kryesisë së LDK-së, thuhet më tutje në raport, është zhvilluar në mënyrë të gjithanshme dhe në pajtim me rrethanat që e kanë përshkuar periudhën kohore që nga Kuvendi IV Zgjedhor i mbajtur më 8 qershor 2002.

Kryesia, si organ politik ekzekutiv, i ka zhvilluar takimet e rregullta të punës në të cilat ka ndërmarrë veprimet për realizimin e politikave programore të LDK-së, si dhe ka përcaktuar qëndrimet lidhur me zhvillimet e caktuara në Kosovë dhe për Kosovën, ndërkaq sektorët e saj përkatës kanë hartuar planet operative të punës. Sektorët e kryesisë kanë punuar posaçërisht në përgatitjen e programeve sektoriale për Platformën Zgjedhore të LDK-së për Zgjedhjet lokale 2002.

Kryesia ka punuar në vazhdimësi në koordinimin, organizimin dhe përcjelljen e mbarëvajtjes së veprimtarisë së strukturave partiake.

Në raport më tutje thuhet se Kryesia ka pasur bashkëpunim intensiv të vazhdueshëm me Grupin Parlamentar më Kuvendin e Kosovës me qëllim të të nxitjes së nismave të ndryshme dhe të prezentimit sa më efektiv të qëndrimeve dhe politikave të LDK-së në parlament. 

Gjithashtu, është përcjellë funksionimi dhe puna e Qeverisë, përkatësisht e ministrive me të cilat udhëheqë LDK-ja, por nëpërmjet strukturave të degëve, është përcjellë edhe funksionimi dhe veprimtaria e pushtetit komunal, sidomos në komunat që i drejton LDK-ja.

Në pjesën e raportit ku flitet për punën me degët e partisë, thuhet se takimet e rregullta të Kryesisë së LDK-së me kryetarët e degëve janë mbajtur për çdo javë dhe varësisht nga rrethanat e zhvillimit të aktivitetit, është përcaktuar edhe tematika për shqyrtim. Poashtu janë mbajtur takime të drejtpërdrejta në terren, takime me kryesi të degëve, takime të zgjeruara me nëndegët e aktivet, si dhe me anëtarësinë e gjerë. 

Këto takime, thuhet në raport, krahas mbështetjes së funksionimit dhe të veprimtarisë së këtyre strukturave,  kanë pasur për qëllim edhe hulumtimin dhe njohjen me gjendjen e organizimit, forcimin dhe mobilizimin e strukturave partiake në mënyrë të vazhdueshme. Njëherit ka pasur angazhim më të drejtpërdrejtë për të ndihmuar në sanimin e gjendjes dhe zgjidhjen e problemeve në ato degë, të cilat i kanë përcjellë një varg vështirësish dhe problemesh organizative.

Janë mbajtur kontakte të rregullta me kryetarët, zëvendëskryetarët dhe kryeshefat ekzekutivë të atyre komunave ku LDK-ja e ka shumicën dhe qeveris, si dhe nëpërmjet strukturave të degëve është bërë përcjellja dhe shqyrtimi periodik i punës së grupeve të këshilltarëve  të LDK-së dhe i qeverive lokale. 

Poashtu në raport thuhet se janë realizuar takime me degët jashtë Kosovës me qëllim të përkrahjes për funksionimin sa më të mirë dhe më të plotë të veprimtarisë së tyre në mbështetje të realizimit të objektivave programore të LDK-së.

Nga gjysma e vitit të kaluar, thuhet në raport, është zhvilluar një aktivitet i mirë, në rregullimin e çështjeve që kanë të bëjnë me funksionimin e zyrave të degëve të LDK-së.  

Në raport theksohet se nga Kuvendi IV Zgjedhor e gjer më tani, janë mbajtur dy palë zgjedhje të rëndësishme në kuadër të LDK-së - zgjedhjet në Forumin e Rinisë të LDK-së dhe Forumin e Gruas të LDK-së, ku kontributin dhe ndihmën e nevojshme e kanë dhënë edhe degët e LDK-së.

Një pjesë e raportit flet edhe për bashkëpunimin ndërkombëtar të LDK-së, ku konstatohet një bashkëpunim shumë i suksesshëm i udhëheqjes së kësaj partie në të gjitha nivelet e saj të organizimit me strukturat ndërkombëtare në Kosovë, me  UNMIK-un, KFOR-in, OSBE-në, zyrat e ndërlidhjes të shteteve anëtare të Grupit të Kontaktit, si dhe të shteteve të tjera, si dhe me organizatat e ndryshme qeveritare dhe  joqeveritare.

Me këtë rast theksohet një aktivitet i dendur i Kryetarit dhe përfaqësuesve tjerë të partisë me pjesëmarrje në shumë takime dhe konferenca jashtë Kosovës. Theksohet aplikimi për anëtarësim të plotë të LDK-së në EPP (organizatë e partive popullore të Evropës), si dhe angazhimi për anëtarësim të plotë të Forumit të Rinisë dhe Forumit të Gruas në organizatat përkatëse ndërkombëtare. 

Në raport thuhet se është punuar në vazhdimësi në rritjen e numrit të anëtarësisë së LDK-së dhe në këtë plan degët e partisë kanë punuar në azhurimin e evidencës së anëtarëve, regjistrimin e anëtarëve të rinj dhe në shpërndarjen e librezave të reja. Ndërkaq është në përfundim e sipër kompletimi i evidencës së anëtarësisë (databazë elektronike në nivel qendror dhe nëpër degë).

Një pjesë e raportit i kushtohet edhe veprimtarisë së Forumit të Rinisë, e cila konsiderohet si komponentë e rëndësishme e LDK-së. Kjo organizatë rinore gjatë kësaj periudhe është angazhuar në organizimin dhe mobilizimin e brezit të ri në realizimin e programit të LDK-së, si dhe në mbrojtjen dhe përfaqësimin e interesave të këtij brezi, si kategori e veçantë shoqërore, që në Kosovë përbën shumicën e popullsisë. FR u angazhua në veçanti në drejtim të përfaqësimit të suksesshëm të interesave dhe të potencialeve pozitive të brezit të ri të Kosovës, duke synuar integrimin sa më të madh të  të rinjve në proceset politike dhe shoqërore.

Në vazhdim paraqiten disa nga aktivitetet dhe projektet më të rëndësishme të Forumit të Rinisë të LDK-së në periudhën midis dy kuvendeve.

Poashtu raporti pasqyron edhe veprimtarinë e Forumit të  Gruas së LDK-së, për të cilin thuhet se ka zhvilluar shumë aktivitete, të cilat lidhen në radhë të parë me përpjekjet për ndërtimin dhe forcimin e institucioneve të Kosovës. 

Duke qenë organizata më masive e grave, më e konsoliduar dhe më e fuqishme, theksohet në raport, Forumi i Gruas ka kultivuar një frymë demokratike të zhvillimeve të përgjithshme në Kosovë, duke i dhënë kështu një ritëm dhe një formë edhe institucionalizimit të pozitës së gruas.
Pjesëmarrja masive e FG të LDK-së në zgjedhjet nacionale dhe lokale, si në organizim, ashtu edhe në fuqizimin e rolit të gruas në institucione, ka rezultuar me një ngritje kualitative dhe pjesëmarrje shumë më të madhe të gruas në institucione të të gjitha niveleve dhe një ngritje në sferat të tjera. FG ka marrë pjesë aktive në organizimin dhe mbajtjen e zgjedhjeve nacionale dhe të dy palë zgjedhjeve lokale. 

Në raport gjithashtu theksohet se gjatë vitit 2002 është inicuar themelimi i Unionit të Ndërmarrësve të Vegjël dhe të Mesëm, një asociacion pranë LDK-së që është zë i fuqishëm për ndërmarrjet e vogla dhe të mesme. Unioni është pranuar anëtar me të drejta të plota i SME Union të Europës.

Një pjesë e raportit flet edhe për zjedhjet lokale 2002, në të cilat LDK-ja ka arritur të shënojë një sukses solid, duke fituar shumicën në zgjedhje dhe tani LDK-ja qeverisë në nivelin lokal në 18 komuna të Kosovës. Pas përfundimit të zgjedhjeve, Kryesia e LDK-së ka ndihmuar dhe përkrahur në mënyra të ndryshme konsolidimin e pushtetit lokal.

Një kapitull i veçantë i raportit i kushtohet realizmit të politikave programore nëpërmjet institucioneve, duke filluar nga Presidenca, grupi parlamenter i LDK-së në Kuvendin e Kosovës, ministritë që i udhëheqin nga LDK-ja e deri te pushteti komunal përkatësisht çdo komunë veç e veç.

Në raport vlerësohet se komunat ku pushtetin e udhëheq LDK-ja dallohen dukshëm nga komunat tjera, si në aspektin e funksionimit të pushtetit lokal institucional, ashtu edhe në planin e zhvillimit dhe të realizimit të projekteve.
Në raport gjithashtu flitet për përgatitjet që po bën LDK-së për Zgjedhjet Nacionale 2004, duke synuar fitoren e shumicës  absolute në këto zgjedhje që do të mbahen muajin tetor. 


*Fjala e kryetarit të LDK-së dr.Ibrahim Rugova*

Presidenti i Kosovës dhe kryetari i LDK-së Dr. Ibrahim Rugova paraqiti referatin për aktivitetin dhe veprimtarinë e kësaj partie midis dy kuvendeve. Në vazhdim po japim në tërësi fjalën e Ibrahim Rugovës të paraqitur para delegatëve të Kuvendit të pestë të LDK-së.

- Kuvendi i Pestë i LDK-së, është Kuvend jubilar, sepse po mbahet në 15-vjetorin e themelimit dhe të veprimit madhor, që është vit jubilar i partisë.
Me këtë rast do theksuar se LDK-ja për pesëmbëdhjetë vjet me radhë ishte dhe mbeti forca kryesore politike e Kosovës, sepse ndërmori akte madhore për mbrojtjen dhe krijimin e shtetit tonë. 

Me filozofinë e saj të përgjithshme dhe me shpirtin e saj integrues, arriti të gëzojë përkrahjen e popullit të Kosovës brenda dhe jashtë vendit. Nga aktet madhore po përmendim vetëm Referendumin për pavarësinë e Republikës së Kosovës të vitit 1991, ku u dëshmua vullneti politik i popullit për liri e pavarësi. Gjatë këtyre 15 vjetëve LDK-ja krijoi solidaritetin midis njerëzve dhe mirëkuptimin si dhe tregoi fuqinë e organizimit duke ngritur kulturën politike dhe kulturën shtetërore të qytetarëve.

Gjatë këtyre pesë vjetëve të lirisë, Kosova ka pasur një progres të gjithanshëm në të gjitha segmentet e jetës. Po ashtu edhe LDK-ja ka përjetuar progresin e vet në fuqizimin e saj si parti stabile politike. Do thënë se LDK-ja ka qenë një nga shtyllat më të rëndësishme të progresit të vendit tonë.

Në periudhën midis dy kuvendeve, LDK-ja ka punuar me ngulm në objektivin madhor  në njohjen formale të pavarësisë së Kosovës. Do theksuar se LDK-ja midis dy kuvendeve ka punuar që objektivat e vet t'i realizojë përmes dhe në institucionet e Kosovës. 

Pra, kryesisht LDK-ja është përqëndruar në konsolidimin dhe përkrahjen e institucioneve në të mirë të Kosovës. LDK-ja ka treguar forcën e saj që për problemet me rëndësi për interesat kombëtare shtetërore të gjejë zgjidhje të qëlluara përmes veprimit në institucione si në Kuvend të Kosovës, në Qeveri dhe në Presidencën e Kosovës. Po ashtu do theksuar se midis dy kuvendeve LDK-ja ka fituar shumicën e votave në pushtetin lokal komunal. Kjo e tregoi fuqinë e LDK-së dhe besimin e votuesve pas zgjedhjeve të para lokale në vitin 2000 dhe atyre nacionale në vitin 2001 ku doli fituese. Kjo do të thotë se LDK-ja gëzon besimin e qytetarëve të Kosovës. Është me vend të thuhet se LDK-ja është kujdesur që institucionet të funksionojnë dhe të jenë në të mirë të qytetarëve dhe në të mirë të shtetit të Kosovës.
Midis dy kuvendeve LDK-ja ka punuar që në vend të funksionojë rendi demokratik dhe të sundojë ligji për të gjithë qytetarët.

Midis dy kuvendeve LDK-ja ka punuar në forcimin e strukturave të partisë dhe në profilizimin e saj si parti perëndimore moderne. Kështu janë forcuar degët e LDK-së dhe jemi në process të krijimit të një administrate të vogël efikase brenda strukturave tona, që do të ndihmojë zhvillimin e partisë. Po ashtu do theksuar se në LDK është kultivuar fryma e tolerancës e debatit dhe e mirëkuptimit.

Kuvendet e punës që u mbajtën në maj dhe në qershor, që kishin edhe karakter zgjedhor, treguan aftësinë e LDK-së për përtëritje të vazhdueshme. Po ashtu edhe degët e LDK-së në diasporë kanë forcuar vitalitetin dhe veprimin e tyre. 

Degët e LDK-së në SHBA dhe në Evropë ishin dhe janë ambasadorë të Kosovës dhe kanë krijuar miqësi në të mirë të vendit tonë.
Në të ardhmen pas Kuvendit të pestë, objektiva qendrorë të LDK-së do të jenë në planin partiak: vazhdimi i profilizimit dhe forcimi i saj si dhe kultivimi i masivitetit dhe krijimi i efikasitetit. Do të forcohet edhe më shumë fryma e LDK-së për të qenë më afër njerëzve dhe aktivistëve të vet të devotshëm dhe inkuadrimi i të rinjve brenda saj. Në planin shtetëror LDK-ja do t'i përkrahë institucionet dhe do të realizojë objektivat e saj përmes tyre.

LDK-ja do të punojë më shumë në stimulimin e zhvillimit ekonomik të Kosovës përmes vazhdimit të privatizimit, koncesioneve dhe sigurimit të investimeve.
LDK-ja do të angazhohet për mbrojtjen dhe sigurinë e minoriteteve si dhe integrimin e tyre në shoqërinë e shtetin e Kosovës. Do të punojë për ndërtimin e mirëbesimit dhe komunikimit të shumicës së popullit me pakicat.
Në fushën e sigurisë LDK-ja do të bashkëpunojë me UNMIK-un, OSBE-në dhe KFOR-in për të pasur një Kosovë stabile e të fuqishme ku do të sundojë ligji dhe e drejta për të gjithë.

Një çështje me shumë rëndësi në këtë fazë të zhvillimit është bartja e kompetencave te autoritetet e Kosovës. LDK-ja do të punojë që pas zgjedhjeve të dyta nacionale të tetorit të sivjetëm kompetencat të barten në tërësi dhe UNMIK-u të ketë rolin e monitoringut. Në ndërkohë mund të fillohet me bartjen e kompetencave. Do thënë se me bartjen e kompetencave, objektivat që i përmendëm mund të realizohen më lehtë. 

Sa i përket çështjes së standardeve LDK-ja konsideron se një pjesë të tyre Kosova e ka përmbushur dhe ato duhet të jenë norma për integrim në struktura euroatlantike si për vendet e tjera që aspirojnë këto sturktura, e jo masa shtesë për vendin tonë.

Do thënë se çështje kyçe është njohja formale e pavarësisë së Kosovës. Kjo do të qetësonte popullin e Kosovës, këtë pjesë të Evropës e të botës dhe do të hapte dyert për një zhvillim më të shpejtë të proceseve të brendshme ekonomike e demokratike dhe të proceseve të jashtme. Pra, një Kosovë e pavarur demokratike, paqësore e integruar në BE, në NATO dhe në miqësi permanente me SHBA. Ky është vullneti politik i popullit të vendit tonë. LDK-ja do të punojë që Kosova të ketë marrëdhënie të mira me fqinjtë.

Mbajtja e Kuvendit të pestë ka për qëllim forcimin e LDK-së. Me ndryshimet që do ti bëjmë në statut, LDK-ja do të ketë fleksibilitet më të madh veprimi. Është me rëndësi edhe zgjërimi i numrit të delegatëve, çfarë kjo e përfaqëson fuqinë e LDK-së. Shpresoj se në Kuvendin VI do të ketë më shumë delegatë. Po ashtu edhe përtëritja e Këshillit të përgjithshëm dhe e Kryesisë janë në shërbim të profilizimit dhe të modernizimit të partisë. Njëherësh do thënë se me këtë kuvend LDK-ja në gjirin e saj do t'i legalizojë grupet e ndryshme të interesit siç janë veteranët e luftës, pensionistët, invalidët si dhe grupin ad hoc për të zhdukurit, unionin e biznisit të ndërmarrësve të vegjël e të mesëm NVM (SME). 

Ndërsa deri tash si pjesë integrative me specifikat e tyre kanë vepruar dhe veprojnë Forumi i Gruas dhe Forumi i Rinisë dhe LDK-ja në diasporë, që janë elemente të fuqishme të LDK-së. Këto procese të modernizimit të LDK-së do të vazhdojnë më shumë në vitin e ardhshëm.
Mbajtja e Kuvendit të pestë të LDK-së është moment me rëndësi në forcimin e partisë dhe shënon përgatitjet për fushatën parazgjedhore për zgjedhjet nacionale të tetorit 2004. 

LDK-ja do të punojë që të fitojë shumicën absolute, në mënyrë që të ketë mundësi të udhëheqë vendin. Gjithashtu LDK-ja do të angazhohet që që zgjedhjet nacionale të zhvillohen të qeta dhe të jenë të lira e fer. Këtë pas luftës në liri LDK-ja e ka dëshmuar gjatë tri palë zgjedhjeve dhe është krijuar një eksperiencë pozitive demokratike. Këtë e ka dëshmuar Kosova. LDK-ja gëzon besimin e votuesve e të popullit dhe këtë e ka arsyetuar me punën e vet në udhëheqje partiake dhe në udhëheqje shtetërore.

Nga ky Kuvend solemn përshëndesim Presidentin Bush, Kryeministrin Blair, Presidentin Chirac, Kancelarin Schröder dhe Kryeministrin Berlusconi që po e përkrahin Kosovën.

Përshëndetje të veçantë i dërgojmë Atit të Shenjtë Papa Gjon Pali II, që gjithmonë kujdeset për vendin tonë.

Në fund të kësaj fjale dëshiroj të theksoj se Kryesia e LDK-së ka vendosur të themelojë Fondacionin Fehmi Agani, që do të merret me hulumtime e studime politike, me çështje të paqes dhe të kujdeset për të rinjtë dhe do të ketë karakter ndërkombëtar. Ky Fondacion do ta pasurojë veprimin e LDK-së dhe Kosovën.

Një nderim të përjetshëm për të gjithë ata që ranë për lirinë, pavarësinë dhe demokracinë e vendit tonë.

Kuvendi i pestë i LDK-së do të jetë një moment kapital për LDK-në dhe për Kosovën. Do të jetë shtytës i madh në përgatitjet për zgjedhjet nacionale 2004 dhe për avancimin e shoqërisë dhe të shtetit të Kosovës, në zemrën e të cilit qëndron LDK-ja. 

Paçim punë të mbarë! Zoti e bekoftë Kuvendin V të LDK-së!
Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën.


*Mysafirët përshëndetën Kuvendin e Pestë*

Kuvendin e Pestë të LDK-së e përshëndetën edhe shumë mysafirë.
Ali Ahmeti, kryetar i BDI, pasi përshëndeti Presidentin Ibrahim Rugova dhe mysafirët e tjerë, tha se ndiehet i nderuar për ftesën që i është bërë të prezantojë në hapjen solemne të Kuvendit të pestë të LDK-së, duke uruar punë të mbarë dhe suksese.

"Shpresoj dhe jam i bundur se zhvillimet e fundit në rajon garantojnë fillim të mbarë të proceseve integruese, ku do të ketë tregti të lirë dhe respektim reciprok", tha Ali Ahmeti.

"BDI dhe unë personalisht angazhohemi shumë dhe te ne do të keni krah të fortë në realizimin edhe de jure të pavarësisë së Kosovës", tha Ali Ahmeti, duke i uruar sukses kuvendit të LDK-së, i cili duartrokit frenetikisht nga të pranishmit.

Ferhat Dinosha, në emër të Unonit Demokratik të Shqiptarëve në Mal të Zi, duke përshëndetur Kuvendin e pestë të LDK-së tha:
"Sa dimë ne rruga për pavërsinë e Kosovës ka filluar me ju", tha Donosha. "Sa presim ne kjo rrugë të çohet deri në fund, poashtu me ju. Jemi të vetëdijshëm se në këtë rrugë keni patur dhe do të keni ndihmën e pakursyer të subjekteve të tjera politike, dhe keni patur ndihmën e pazëvendësueshme të UÇK-së", tha Dinosha.

Shqiptarët e Malit të Zi, tha ai, kaherë i kanë thënë opinionit ndërkombëtar se "vuajtjet e Kosovës, janë edhe tonat dhe se fitoret e saj janë edhe tonat". 
Dinosha theksoi se kauzë kryesore e shqiptarëve në Ballkan për momentin është pavarësia e Kosovës, duke shtuara se shqiptarët e Malit të Zi janë përpjekur që këtë projekt ta ndihmojnë maksimalisht, tha ai.

Këtë kuvend e përshëndetën edhe Kaqusha Jashari, kryetare e PSDK-së dhe Zef Morina, nënkryetar i PSHDK-së, si dhe kryetarët e degëve të LDK-së në diasporë, Hysen Gërvalla, kryetar i Degës së LDK-së në Zvicër, Agim Rexha, kryetar i Degës së LDK-së në Nju Jork, Hysen Ibrahimi, kryetar i degës në Suedi, Gani Azemi, kryetar i degës së Beneluksit, Shaqir Sadiku nga Franca.


*Dr.Ibrahim Rugova zgjedhet kryetar i LDK-së*

Në vazhdim të punimeve delegatët e Kuvendit të Pestë rizgjodhën me aklamacion Ibrahim Rugovën kryetar të LDK-së edhe për mandatin e ardhshëm dyvjeçar.

Fillimisht nënkryetari aktual i LDK-së Kolë Berisha, para delegatëve paraqiti arsyetimin për ta rizgjedhur edhe për një mandat kryetarin aktual të LDK-së Ibrahim Rugova. Në arsyetimin e zotit Berisha thuhej:
"Ndjehem tepër i nderuar dhe i privilegjuar që m'u dha rasti që në emër të 1476 aktiveve, të 498 nëndegëve dhe të 36 degëve të LDK-së që veprojnë në Kosovë dhe të 12 degëve nga diaspora; në emër të Këshillit aktual të Përgjithshëm dhe të Kryesisë, poashtu aktuale të LDK-së, që për kryetar të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës për mandatin e ardhshëm dyvjeçar, t'ua propozoj: intelektualin e shquar shqiptar me orientime proevropiane dhe properëndimore; themeluesin dhe kryetarin e të parës dhe më të madhës Parti politike Demokratike në të tërë hapësirat shqiptare dhe ndër të parat në vendet e ish-bllokut socialist  Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës; iniciatorin e Deklaratës Kushtetuese  të njohur si Deklarata e 2 Korrikut të vitit 1990; të Kushtetutës së Kaçanikut; të Referendumit për pavarësinë e Kosovës; shpallësin e zgjedhjeve të para nacionale dhe presidenciale shumëpartiake  akte këto që vunë bazën formalo-juridike për ndërtimin e institucioneve të para të pavarura në Kosovë dhe shënuan fillimin e fundit të një regjimi satrap të fundshekullit XX si dhe fillimin e proceseve për realizimin e aspiratave shekullore të kësaj pjese të Atdheut dhe të kombit shqiptar; themeluesin dhe promovuesin e Lëvizjes Paqësore Aktive në këtë pjesë të Ballkanit dhe të Evropës Juglindore; fituesin e pakontestueshëm të tri palë zgjedhjeve të lira parlamentare dhe presidenciale për postin e Presidentit të Kosovës (...); njeriun dhe udhëheqësin e guximshëm historik me emrin e të cilit lidhet jo vetëm formimi, zhvillimi, profilizimi dhe rezistenca paqësore aktive e forcës së parë dhe më të madhe politike  Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës - por edhe kjo pjesë e historisë mbipesëmbëdhjetvjeçare të shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe më gjerë; artikuluesin e denjë të kërkesave për lirinë, pavarësinë dhe demokracinë e Kosovës  njeriut që ndërkombëtarizoj çështjen shqiptare në përgjithsi, dhe atë të Kosovës, në veçanti; njeriun dhe intelektualin e mirëfilltë të kalibrit europian i cili me politikën e tij të urtë, me përcaktimet e tij të sinqerta proeuropiane dhe properëndimore, e solli bashkësinë ndëerkombëtare në Kosovë; udhëheqësin e parë të madh shqiptar, i cili, me urtinë e fjalës dhe me madhështinë e vprës së tij jetësore, e miqësoi popullin shqiptar me shumë popuj dhe kombe të vendeve të ndryshme të botës, sidomos të asaj perëndimore; simbolin e unitetit dhe të bashkëpunimit ndërshqiptar në Kosovë dhe më gjerë; njeriun i cili popullin shqiptar e rirreshtoi aty ku historikisht e kishte vendin:
E, ky është Presidenti i Kosovës dhe i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, Dr. Ibrahim Rugova", - tha në arsyetimin e lexuar nga Kolë Berisha.
Presidenti Ibrahim Rugova, duke u falenderuar për besimin e dhënë edhe për një mandat në krye të LDK-së, tha: "Ju betohem se do të vazhdojmë programin tonë për zhvillimin e Kosovës, për prospertetin e Kosovës, për një Kosovë tolerante, demokratike, paqësore, me dëshirën që punën tonë të palodhshme do ta vazhdojmë për njohjen sa më shpejt formale të pavarësisë së Kosovës", duke shtuar se në këtë drejtim do të punohet së bashku.


*Deklarata e Kuvendit të Pestë të LDK-së*  

LDK-ja vlerëson se pesë vjet pas lufte, Kosova e lirë ka pasur një progres të madh në të gjitha fushat e jetës. Ky proces është forcuar midis dy kuvendeve.
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës do të punojë intensivisht në njohjen formale sa më të shpejtë të Pavarësisë së Kosovës. Kjo do të qetësonte rajonin tonë, këtë pjesë të Evropës e të botës, do të heqte frikën e qytetarëve për të ardhmen e tyre dhe do të shpejtonte proceset demokratike e ekonomike të Kosovës.
LDK-ja do t'i përkrahë institucionet e Kosovës Presidencën, Kuvendin dhe Qeverinë.
LDK-ja do të angazhohet për një zhvillim ekonomik të Kosovës, për privatizimin, investimet dhe krijimin e vendeve të punës për të rinjtë. Këtë do ta bëjë në kuadër të institucioneve të Kosovës dhe do të japë iniciativa si parti në bazë të Programit të saj operativ.
LDK-ja do të punojë së bashku me institucionet e Kosovës, KFOR-in dhe UNMIK-un në forcimin e sigurisë dhe të stabilitetit politik.
LDK-ja do të angazhohet për mbrojtjen dhe integrimin e grupeve etnike, minoriteteve, në shoqërinë dhe në shtetin e Kosovës.
LDK-ja do të punojë për një qarkullim të lirë në gjithë territorin e Kosovës dhe në integrimin e qytetit të Mitrovicës.
LDK-ja do të forcojë bashkëpunimin me UNMIK-un, KFOR-in, OSBE-në dhe me shoqatat joqeveritare e qeveritare që veprojnë në Kosovë.
LDK-ja do të punojë me UNMIK-un për bartjen e kompetencave te institucionet nacionale të Kosovës. Këtë e konsideron çështje esenciale për të vazhduar progresin e vendit tonë.
LDK-ja do të punojë në integrimin më të shpejtë të Kosovës në BE, në NATO dhe do të forcojë lidhjet miqësore me SHBA.
LDK-ja do të punojë që Kosova të ndërtojë marrëdhënie të mira me fqinjët e saj.
LDK-ja konsideron se një pjesë e standardeve për integrime euroatlantike janë përmbushur dhe do të angazhohet për realizimin e standardeve të tjera.
LDK-ja konsideron se pas zgjedhjeve të dyta nacionale të tetorit bartja e kompetencave duhet të përshpejtohet dhe të kryhet plotësisht.   
LDK-ja do të vazhdojë profilizimin dhe modernizimin e saj si parti politike perëndimore.
LDK-ja do të kujdeset edhe më shumë për veteranët e luftës, për familjet e dëshmorëve, për invalidët e pensionistët.
LDK-ja do të kujdeset sidomos për të rinjtë e Kosovës.
LDK-ja do të angazhohet për avancimin e mëtejmë të pozitës së gruas në shoqërinë dhe institucionet e Kosovës.
LDK-ja kërkon urgjentisht vazhdimin e privatizimit.
LDK-ja do të punojë që sa më shpejt të zbardhet fati i të zhdukurve.
LDK-ja do të punojë në ruajtjen dhe ngritjen e imixhit pozitiv të Kosovës në planin ndërkombëtar.

Më 19 qershor 2004, Prishtinë


*Kuvendi i Pestë i LDK-së zgjedh organet më të larta partiake*

Kuvendi i Pestë i LDK-së i përmbylli punimet me zgjedhjen e organeve më të larta partiake - Këshillin e Përgjithshëm dhe Kryesinë e saj si dhe miratoi Deklaratën e Kuvendit të pestë. Gjithashtu Kuvendi i Pestë bëri edhe disa ndryshime në statutin e partisë, si dhe miratoi raportin e punës dhe raportin financiar për periudhën 2002 -2004.

Kuvendi sot zgjodhi 151 anëtarë të Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së. 
Ndërkaq Këshilli i Përgjithshëm zgjodhi Kryesinë e re, e cila tani e tutje do të ketë 23 nga 15 sa kishte deri më tani.

Në Kryesinë e re janë zgjedhur:
Eqrem Kryeziu, Kolë Berisha, Naim Jerliu, Hajzer Krasniqi, Nimon Alimusaj, Alush Gashi, Lulzim Zeneli, Melihate Termkolli, Fatmir Rexhepi, Agim Krasniqi, Sanije Aliaj, Haqif Shehu, Faruk Spahiu, Fatmir Sejdiu, Adem Salihaj, Astrit Haraqia, Sali Cacaj, Agim Veliu, Ramë Manaj, Fadil Ferati, Lutfi Haziri, Shefki Gashi.
Paraprakisht Kuvendi i sotëm rizgjodhi me aklamacion kryetarin e LDK-së, Ibrahim Rugova.

----------


## Arb

*Referendumi për Kosovën shtet sovran dhe të pavarur më 1991*  

Në vitin 1991, prej 26 deri më 30 shtator u mbajt Referenduni për Kosovën shtet të pavarur dhe sovran. Pasi që mblodhi të gjitha raportet nga këshillat komunalë të Kosovës, nga këshillat në republikat e ish-Jugosllavisë ku ka qytetarë të Kosovës me punë të përkohshme, si dhe nga këshillat për mbajtjen e refernedumit për qytetarët e Republikës së Kosovës që janë me punë e qëndrim në vendet evropiane, në Australi, Amerikë dhe gjetiu, Këshilli Qendror i Republikës së Kosovës për mbajtjen e Referendumit paraqeti një raport.  

Nga numri i përgjithshëm i qytetarëve të Kosovës me të drejtë vote (vlerësohet të jetë 1.051.3257 qytetarë), në Referendum dolën 914.802 veta, dmth. 87.01 për qind. Prej tyre PËR votuan 913.705 zgjedhës, dmth. 99.87 për qind, ndërsa KUNDËR 1657 qytetarë; 933 fletëvotime ishin të PAVLEFSHME.  

Për arsye a shkaqe të ndryshme, 136.555 qytetarë, dmth. 12.99 përqind të qytetarëve të Kosovës me të drejtë vote nuk dolën në Referendum.  
Këshilli Qendror i Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës për mbajtjen e Referendumit konkludoi se Referendumi për Republikën e Kosovës B shtet sovran dhe të pavarur, që u mbajt më 26-30 shtator 1991, ishte i suksesshëm. 

Sipas dispozitave ligjore të Republikës së Kosovës Referendumi konsiderohej i suksesshëm po qe se dy të tretat e numrit të përgjithshëm të qytetarëve me të drejtë vote dalin në referendum dhe, po qe se më shumë se gjysma e qytetarëve që marrin pjesë në referendum deklarohen "për". 

Nga numri i përgjithshëm i votuesve 87.01 përqind dolën në Referendum për Republikën e Kosovës - shtet sovran dhe të pavarur, 99.87 përqind e të cilëve u deklaruan "për".

----------


## Arb

*Këshilli Koordinues*  

*Më 1991 formohet Këshilli Koordinues i Partive Politike Shqiptare të Kosovë*  

Më 22 korrik 1991, Partitë Politike shqiptare të Kosovës u pajtuan dhe morën vendim që të themelojnë Këshillin Koordinues të Partive Politike Koordinues të Partive Politike shqiptare të Kosovës, me qëllim të zhvillimit, bashkëpunimit dhe të koordinimit të aktivitetit ndërmjet tyre, si subjekte politike të popullit shqiptar, të konstituimit të ndërsjellë të tyre dhe ndërtimit të platformës dhe të strategjisë së përbashkët për të realizuar synimet e shqiptarëve dhe për t'iu kundërvënë me sukses masave që po ndërmerr pushtuesi për thyerjen e qenies kombëtare dhe për rrënimin e çdo subjektiviteti e sovraniteti të shqiptarëve në Jugosllavi.

Këshillin Koordinues, si subjekte të mëvetësishme dhe të barabarta, e përbëjnë këto parti politike: Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, Partia Parlamentare e Kosovës, Partia Fshatare e Kosovës, Partia Shqiptare Demokristiane, Partia Socialdemokrate e Kosovës dhe Partia Republikane e Kosovës.

Formimi i këtij Këshilli le të hapura mundësi për forma të reja të organizimit dhe të koordinimit ndërmjet të gjitha partive politike shqiptare dhe të asociacioneve të tjera. 
Këshilli koordinues vendos në pajtueshmëri të plotë të subjekteve politike që e përbëjnë. 

Kryetar i Këshillit Koordinues të Partive Politike Shqiptare të Kosovës u zgjodh dr.Ibrahim Rugova. 


*Deklarata politike për tri opcionet e zgjidhjes së çështjes shqiptare më 1991*  

Njëmbëdhjetë partitë politike shqiptare, anëtare të Këshillit Koordinues të Partive Politike Shqiptare në Jugosllavi, duke shprehur vullnetin politik të popullit shqiptar për zgjidhjen e çështjes shqiptare dhe për gjendjen aktuale në Jugosllavi japin këtë:  

*Deklaratë politike*  

 A)     Çështja e pazgjidhur kombëtare shqiptare në Jugosllavi është pasojë e copëtimit të trojeve etnike shqiptare, kur me krijimin e shtetit të Shqipërisë më 1913 jashtë tij, në territore kompakte etnike, mbeten më shumë se gjysma e popullit shqiptar, të cilët asnjëherë nuk i gëzuan të drejtat legjitime kombëtare, as në Jugosllavinë mbretërore, as në Jugosllavinë socialiste;  
  B)     Copëtimi i territoreve të popullit shqiptar, që u bë pa përfillur parimin etnik në caktimin e kufijve shtetërorë dhe pa përfillur vullnetin e popullit shqiptar, vazhdoi edhe në Jugosllavi, duke e ndarë popullin shqiptar në kufij politiko-administrativë të Kosovës, të Serbisë, të Maqedonisë dhe të Malit të Zi. Një autonomi të caktuar politike populli shqiptar e pati vetëm në Kosovë, të garantuar me Kushtetutën e vitit 1974, që është ende në fuqi dhe sipas së cilës Kosova është emement konstituiv i Federatës Jugosllave;  
 C)     Serbia, në kundërshtim me Kushtetutën e Jugosllavisë, më 1989 hoqi autonominë e Kosovës, suprimoi të gjitha të drejtat kombëtare të shqiptarëve, u mori shqiptarëve çdo të drejtë për sovranitet dhe subjektivitet, i largoi nga të gjitha institucionet shtetërore, suspendoi Kuvendin e Kosovës, Qeverinë e Kosovës dhe të gjitha kuvendet e komunave, ndaloi mësimin në gjuhën shqipe në të gjitha nivelet, mbylli mjetet e informimit në gjuhën shqipe, aplikoi gjuhën serbe dhe alfabetin qirilik si gjuhë dhe shkrim zyrtar në komunikimin publik, largoi nga puna mbi tetëdhjetë mijë shqiptarë;  
D)     Si shprehje e mospajtimit me një gjendje të tillë, populli shqiptar organizoi protesta të qeta, në të cilat morën pjesë mbi gjysëm milioni njerëz, u mbajtën grevat e punëtorëve, si dhe greva gjenerale. Pushteti serb reagoi me dhunë: u vranë mbi 100 shqiptarë, u plagosën mbi 300, u burgosën dhe u dënuan me burg shumëvjeçar mbi 12 mijë veta, mbi 600 mijë veta kaluan nëpër procedurë policore.  
E)      Duke parë se Jugosllavia u tregua model i pasuksesshëm për zgjidhjen e çështjes kombëtare në Ballkan, deputetët e Kuvendit të Kosovës më 2 korrik 1990 shpallën Deklaratën për Pavarësi dhe më 7 shtator 1990 Kosovën e Shpallën Republikë. Kjo ishte zgjidhje logjike e organizimit shtetëror të Kosovës, si njësi politiko-territoriale, në të cilën jetojnë 90% shqiptarë dhe vetëm 10% të tjerë.  

Partitë politike shqiptare në Jugosllavi, si zëdhënëse legjitime të vullnetit politik të popullit shqiptar, duke u përcaktuar për rrugën paqesore dhe demokratike të zgjidhjes së të gjitha çështjeve në bazë të së drejtës së popujve për vetvendosje, sipas parimeve të KESB-së, të Konferencës së Parisit, u përcaktuan për këto variante të zgjidhjes së çështjes shqiptare në Jugosllavi:  

1.    Nëse nuk ndryshohen kufijtë e jashtëm e as ata të brendshëm të Jugosllavisë, duhet të ekzistojë Republika e Kosovës si shtet sovran dhe i pavarur, me të drejtë bashkimi në lidhjen e shteteve sovrane në Jugosllavi. Pjesët e popullit shqiptar që mbesin të jetojnë në Maqedoni, në Mal të Zi dhe në Serbi do të kenë statusin e popullit shtetformues dhe të gjitha të drejtat që dalin nga kjo.  
2.    Nëse kufijtë e jashtëm të Jugosllavisë nuk ndryshojnë, por ndryshojnë kufijtë e brendshëm ndërmjet republikave, atëherë kërkesë është Republika Shqiptare në Jugosllavi, e ndërtuar mbi bazën e parimit etnik dhe të parimeve të tjera që vlejnë për serbët, sllovenët dhe popujt e tjerë të Jugosllavisë.  
3.    Nëse ndryshojnë kufijtë e jashtëm të Jugosllavisë, atëherë populli shqiptar në Jugosllavi, përmes deklarimit të përgjithshëm me plebishit, do të vendosë për bashkimin e territoreve në të cilat jeton Shqipëria dhe kështu do të krijohet shteti integral shqiptar në Ballkan në kufijtë e tij etnikë.  

Partitë politike shqiptare deklarojnë se vullneti politik i popullit shqiptar, i shprehur edhe në Referendumin e organizuar në Kosovë më 26-30 shtator 1991, me ç'rast Kosova u shpall Republikë sovrane dhe e pavarur, është forcë reale që nuk mund të injorohet nga askush. Kriza në Jugosllavi filloi në Kosovë, me pakënaqësinë e shprehur të popullit shqiptar me pozitën e tij dhe kurrsesi nuk mund të përfundojë pa pjesëmarrjen e më se tre milionë shqiptarëve në Jugosllav. Populli shqiptar rreth shtatë milionësh, si popull autokton e me traditë evropiane, ishte, është dhe do të jetë faktor tejet i rëndësishëm i stabilitetit në Ballkan dhe në Evropë.  

Prishtinë, 11 tetor 1991  

Këshilli Koordinues i Partive Politike Shqiptare në Jugosllavi 

Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, kryetar 

1.     Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës  
2.     Partia e Prosperitetit Demokratik  
3.     Lidhja Demokratike në Mal të Zi  
4.     Partia për Veprim Demokratik  
5.     Partia Fshatare e Kosovës  
6.     Partia Shqiptare Demokristiane  
7.     Partia Parlamentare e Kosovës  
8.     Partia Socialdemokratike e Kosovës  
9.     Partia e Unitetit Kombëtar Shqiptar  
10.     Partia Popullore Shqiptare  
11.     Partia Demokratike Shqiptare

----------


## Arb

*Formimi i Qeverisë së Koalicionit të Republikës së Kosovës më 1991*  

Pas shpalljes së Kosovës - shtet sovran dhe i pavarur, që Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës e bëri në bazë të rezultateve të Referendumit gjithëpopullor, më 19 tetor 1991, Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës zgjodhi Qeverinë e përkohshme të koalicionit, kryetar, dr.Bujar Bukoshi.

Formimi i Qeverisë së Republikës së Kosovës ishte një hap i rëndësishëm në jetën tonë konstitucionale dhe politike.  


*Zgjedhjet e para shumëpartiake presidenciale e parlamentare në Kosovë më 1992* 

*Konkluzione të Këshillit Qendror të LDK-së për zgjedhjet shumëpartiake më 1992*  

Këshilli Lendror i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, pasi shqyrtoi edhe njëherë çështjen e zgjedhjeve shumëpartiake në Kosovë, të shpallura nga Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës, nevojën, mundësitë, implikacionet dhe detyrat e LDK-së në zgjedhje, nxori këto konkluzione:  

1.   Në Kosovë janë rrënuar të gjitha institucionet legale. |
Zgjedhjet shumëpartiake, të parat zgjedhje në Kosovë që nga        aneksimi i Kosovës nga ana e Serbisë, si shprehje e vullnetit       politik dhe si konstituim i organeve të reja përfaqësuese dhe ekzekutive të Kosovës, janë të domosdoshme për përtërirjen dhe të institucioneve legale.
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës përkrah vendimin e Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës për shpalljen e zgjedhjeve shumëpartiake dhe do të angazhohet plotësisht në organizimin dhe me realizimin e tyre. 

2. Këshilli Qendror i Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës vendosi që LDK-ja, si parti politike vetë ose në bashkëpunim me partitë e tjera, të paraqesë kandidatët për deputetë në të 100 njësitë zgjedhore, kurse kryetarin e LDK-së dhe të Këshillit Koordinues të Partive Politike Shqiptare, dr.Ibrahim rugova, ta kandidojë për kryetar të Republikës së Kosovës.  
3.     Serbia nuk ka të drejtë të caktojë dhe të organizojë zgjedhje në Kosovë dhe nuk është në gjendje të organizojë zgjedhje sado pak të lira e demokratike. Ajo do të donte zgjedhje si formë të integrimit të Kosovës në apo nën Serbi, si dëshmi të nënshtrimit tonë dhe të pajtimit me regjimin e terrorit e të diskriminimit që na u imponua. Prandaj, s'është e rastit që zgjedhjet e paralajmëruara për 31 maj nga ana e saj do të duhej të mbaheshin nën kushtet e gjendjes së jashtëzakonshme, të suspendimit të të gjitha organeve legale, të dëbimeve masive nga puna dhe të bllokimit të të gjitha institucioneve arsimore e kulturore. Dhe, s'është e rastit që, krahas votimeve për organe lokale dhe premtimeve mashtruese mbi gjoja mundësitë e marrjes së pushtetit lokal nga shqiptarët në komunat ku ata përbëjnë shumicën, shqiptarët ftohen të votojnë edhe për të ashtuquajturin kuvend të "republikës federale të Jugosllavisë", për parlamentin e një shteti që don t'u imponohet edhe shqiptarëve, ndonëse shqiptarët, si u deklaruan qartë në Referendum, nuk duan dhe nuk do të donë kurrsesi të inkuadrohen në një shtet, i cili nuk është dhe nuk mund të jetë i tyre.
LDK nuk do të marrë pjesë në këto zgjedhje të Serbisë të 31 majit dhe i fton anëtarët dhe simpatizuesit e vet që gjithashtu të mos marrin pjesë në këto votime.  
4.    Duke qenë se zgjedhjet e 24 majit, të shpallura nga Kuvendi i Republikës së Kosovës i konsideron jo si luftë të partive politike të Kosovës për pushtet, por si përpjekje e organizuar e masive për të mos pranuar strukturat e pushtetit dhe statusit që po përpiqet të na imponojë Serbia, LDK-ja do të përpiqet që fushata parazgjedhore, organizimi dhe realizimi i zgjedhjeve të zhvillohen në frymë të bashkëpunimit të plotë, në mënyra e forma të ndryshme, në mes të të gjitha partive politike e të subjekteve të tjera politike.  
5.     Serbia, për të mbajtur regjimin e pushtimit në Kosovë, është e interesuar të pengojë dhe të mos lejojë shprehjen e vullnetit politik dhe konstituimin demokratik të institucioneve legale në Kosovë, prandaj mund të ndërmarrë masa për të penguar zgjedhjet e 24 majit. 

Këshilli Qendror i LDK-së mendon se përkundër kërcënimeve dhe masave që mund të ndërmirren, zgjedhjet duhet të mbahen. Pa provokuar ndonjë konflikt, madje duke evituar sa të jetë e mundur provokacione e konflikte eventuale që mund të orgnaizohen nga ana e pushtetit serb, LDK-ja është e orientuar që votimet të jenë plotësisht legale. Natyrisht, në rast se pushteti okupues serb do të arrijë të pengojë votimin legal në ndonjë pjesë të Kosovës, duhet të organizohen forma të tjera të përshtatshme të votimit.  

Prishtinë, më 8 maj 1992  


*Zgjedhjet e para shumëpartiake presidenciale e parlamentare në Kosovë më 1992*  

Në mbledhjen e vet të mbajtur më 2 maj 1992, Parlamenti i Republikës së Kosovës shpalli zgjedhjet e lira shumëpartiake për deputetë në Parlament dhe për Kryetarin e Republikës për datën 24 maj 1992.

Kuvendi poashtu vendosi që materiali i zgjedhjeve të shtypet në tri gjuhë: në gjuhën shqipe, serbokroate dhe turke. 

Fushata zgjedhore duhet të bëhej në revistat në gjuhën shqipe dhe përmes programit në gjuhën shqipe të Radio-Zagrebit, si dhe përmes tubimeve parazgjedhore. 


*Raporti i Komisionit Qendror për Zgjedhjet*  

Zgjedhjet janë mbajtur sipas sistemit të kombinuar zgjedhor. Nga së paku 130 vende për Parlament, 100 janë zgjedhur përmes votimit të drejtpërdrejtë, pra, në bazë të sistemit të shumicës, ndërsa 30 vende janë zgjedhur përmes sistemit proporcional.
Zgjedhjet u mbajtën më 24 maj të vitit 1992. Vendvotimet ishin të hapura prej orës 7 deri në 19. Kandidatët për deputetë në Parlamentin e Kosovës i paraqitën 22 subjekte politike, të cilat kandiduan 490 kandidatë. 

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës paraqiti kandidaturën e dr.Ibrahim rugovës për Kryetar. Kandidimi i tij është përkrahur edhe nga partitë e tjera politike shqiptare si dhe nga Partia për Aksion Demokratik dhe nga Partia Popullore Turke. 

Regjistrin zgjedhor të Kosovës e përbënin 853.432 votues, prej të cilëve 762.257 kanë dalë në vendvotime, pra 89.32 përqind të votuesve të regjistruar. Nuk kanë dalë në votime 80.791 votues, ndërsa 10.384 fletëvotime ishin të pavlefshme. 

Në zgjedhjet e drejtpërdrejta kandidatët e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës fituan 574.755 vota, që do të thotë 76.44 përqind; kandidatët e Partisë Parlamentare të Kosovës morën 36.594 vota, ose 4.86 përqind; kandidatët e Partisë Fshatare të Kosovës 23.682 vota, ose 3.15 përqind; kandidatët e Partisë Shqiptare Demokristiane 23.303 vota ose 3.10 përqind; kandidatët e pavarur (jopartiakë) fituan 24.702 vota ose 3.29 përqind. 

Subjektet e tjera zgjedhore që morën pjesë në këto votime fituan më pak se 1.87 përqind të votave, andaj ata nuk fituan të drejtën për të marrë pjesë në shpërndarjen proporcionale të vendeve në Parlament. 

Shqiptarët, muslimanët, turqit, romët, kroatët dhe një numër i vogël serbësh dhe malazezësh poashtu morën pjesë në zgjedhjet e 24 majit.  

Pasqyra e vendeve në Parlament është si vijon: 

Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës         96 deputetë  
Partia Parlamentare e Kosovës         13 deputetë  
Partia Fshatare e Kosovës        7 deputetë  
Partia Shqiptare Demokristiane   7 deputetë  
Kandidatët e Pavarur               2 deputetë  

Pjesëtarët e etnitetit musliman, në bazë të përqindjes së popullsisë dhe shpërndarjes proporcionale kanë katër deputetë, ndërsa një kandidat i këtij etniteti fitoi me votimet e drejtpërsëdrejta.

Në përbërjen e re të Parlamentit të Kosovës janë dy deputetë të etnitetit turk, të cilët u zgjodhën si kandidatë të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës. 

Në Parlamentin e Kosovës kanë mbetur 14 vende të zbrazëta, të cilat sipas përqindjes së popullsisë së Kosovës dhe shpërndarjes proporcionale të vendeve në Parlament u takojnë pjesëtarëve të etnitetit serb dhe malazez. 

Zgjedhjet për Kryetarin e Kosovës janë mbajtur në Kosovë dhe jashtë saj, në vendet ku shqiptarët nga Kosova janë të punësuar. Në Kosovë për dr.Ibrahim Rugovën për Kryetar të Kosovës votuan 762.257 votues, (fletëvotime të pavlefshme dhe kundër ishin 3.812), ndërsa jashtë Kosovës votuan 105.300 votues. Gjithsej 867.557 votuan për Kryetarin e Republikës së Kosovës. 

Në disa vendvotime policia serbe ndërhyri për të ndërprerë procesin zgjedhor. Në dy sosh policia konsifkoi një pjesë të materialit zgjedhor. 

I tërë materiali zgjedhor i zgjedhjeve të 24 majit i është dorëzuar Parlamentit të Republikës së Kosovës.

Zgjedhjet në Kosovë u mbikëqyrën nga 8 grupe vëzhguesish nga SHBA dhe nga shtetet evropiane. Këto zgjedhje i përcollën 82 ekipe gazetarësh apo të agjencive të lajmeve nga mbarë bota. 

Subjektet politike që morën pjesë në zgjedhje, Komisioni Republikan për Zgjedhje (kryetar Tadej Rodiqi), grupet e huaja vëzhguese, si dhe shumë raporte dhe artikuj të gazetarëve të huaj dhe të Kosovës, të cilët përcollën në tërësi procesin e zgjedhjeve, kanë raportuar për korrektësinë e votimeve. 

Kosova ishte vendi i fundit në Evropë ku janë mbajtur zgjedhjet shumëpartiake, në të cilat populli i Kosovës dëshmoi përcaktimin e tij për liri dhe demokraci.  

(Raporti i Komisionit Qendror për Zgjedhjet Shumëpartiake Presidenciale dhe Parlamentare në Republikën e Kosovës, Prishtinç, 15 qershor 1992).  


*Dr.Ibrahim Rugova - kryetar i parë i Republikës së Kosovës*  

Dr.Ibrahim Rugova, në zgjedhjet parlamentare dhe në zgjedhjet e drejtpërdrejta presidenciale të 24 majit, u zgjodh kryetar i parë i Republikës së Kosovës.

Zgjedhjet për Kryetarin e Republikës së Kosovës u mbajtën në Kosovë dhe jashtë saj, ku qytetarë të saj janë me punë dhe qëndrim. 

Në Kosovë 762.257 votues dhanë votën për dr.Ibrahim Rugovën për kryetar të Republikës së Kosovës (fletëvotime të pavlefshme dhe "kundër" ishin 3.812). Jashtë Kosovës votuan 105.300 votues. 
Për Kryetarin e Republikës së Kosovës gjithsej votuan 867.557. 


*Qeveria e Kosovës për zgjedhjet e majit 1992*  

Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës, respektivisht kryetari i saj, dr.Bujar Bukoshi, me rastin e zgjedhjeve të 24 majit në Kosovë lëshoi kumtesë:
Zgjedhjet shumëpartiake në Republikën e Kosovës të mbajtura më 24 maj 1992 ishin plotësisht të suksesshme.

Zgjedhja e Parlamentit të Republikës së Kosovës dhe e Presidentit të Republikës së Kosovës është një fitore historike për mbarë popullin shqiptar dhe qytetarët e Kosovës. 

(Pjesë nga kumtesa, nënshkruar nga kryetari i Qeverisë dr.Bujar Bukoshi, marrë nga Informatori nr.120)  


*Vëzhguesit e huaj për zgjedhjet e 1992*  

Në lokalet e Shoqatës së Shkrimtarëve të Kosovës, vëzhguesit e huaj mbajtën një konferencë me gazetarë, në të cilën shfaqën përshtypjet e tyre rreth zgjedhjeve të 24 majit në Kosovë.

Dr.Majkëll van Vajt Prag, sekretar i përgjithshëm i UNPO-s (Organizata e Kombeve të Papërfaqësuara në OKB) vlerësoi se zgjedhjet ishin organizuar në mënyrë korrekte dhe me rregullsi. Gjatë këtyre vëzhgimeve, që bëri ai, nuk ka hasur në ndonjë parregullsi. Veçanërisht e ka impresionuar organizimi i vendvotimeve rezerv. 

Delegacioni i Fondacionit të Kongresit Amerikan për të Drejtat e Njeriut, i përbërë nga Konrad Hubers, Pol Berens, Çarls Braun, Debora Xehkobs, Rom Pameir, Maks Primorac, Karl Roads dhe Kevin Tin, para gazetarëve shfaqën përshtypjet dhe vlerësimet e tyre rreth zgjedhjeve. 

Ata thanë se ishte madhështore pjesëmarrja e votuesve dhe dëshira e tyre për të shfaqur vullnetin politik përmes votimit. Zgjedhjet, thanë ata, janë mbajtur me efikasitet të madh, kurse edhe ata i ka i mpresionuar fakti se gjithkund ishin organizuar edhe vendvotimet rezerv, që viheshin në veprim kur policia ndërprente votimin në vendvotimet e para. 

Policia i ka penguar mjaft votimet, duke i kontrolluar ato dhe duke arrestuar njerëz. Kështu, bie fjala, grupi që vëzhgoi zgjedhjet në Prizren, gjatë kohës që u mor në polici, kishte parë në stacion të arrestuar dhe material votues e flamuj të konfiskuar. Konrad Hubers, që i printe këtij delegacioni, vlerësoi se këto zgjedhje janë një moment historik për Kosovën. 

Debora Xehkobs tha se katër anëtarët e delegacionit amerikan që vizituan Pejën, kanë fituar një përvojë të shkëlqyeshme nga vëzhgimi i këtyre zgjedhjeve. - U mrekulluam, - tha ajo - nga mjeshtria e shqiptarëve për organizimin e zgjedhjeve, duke mashtruar edhe policinë. Ajo falenderoi për këtë përvojë. 

Një anëtar tjetër i këtij delegacioni theksoi se ajo që nga interesoi dhe mahniti ishte vetorganizimi i njerëzve. Çdo gjë u bë në mënyrë vullnetare, duke u nisur nga shërbimet dhe punët që janë bërë këtu, e deri te njerëzit që kanë organizuar zgjedhjet në çdo pjesë të Kosovës. 

Prandaj, vlerësimi më i mirë është se zgjedhjet ishin të rregullta dhe fer. Vëzhguesit dhe gazetarët e huaj i çmojnë shumë edhe mënyrat alternative të organizimit të zgjedhjeve, ngase bota di se çka do të thotë okupim, prandaj edhe këtu ata e shohin aftësinë e këtij populli që dëshiron të fitojë dhe të jetë i lirë. Ky popull nuk kërkon asgjë tjetër pos shansit për tu realizuar si popull, e të cilën nuk e ka pasur kurrë.  

(Informatori ditor i Qendrës për Informim të LDK-së, nr.117).  


*Sër Rasel Xhonston: Më impresionoi organizimi i zgjedhjeve*  

Anëtari i Parlamentit Britanik, zëdhënës i demokratëve liberalë për Evropë dhe për marrëdhënie Lindje-Perëndim, pasi u kthye nga Prishtina, ku ishte në cilësinë e vëzhguesit të zgjedhjeve të 24 majit, deklaroi:  
 - Jam shumë i impresionuar me durimin dhe vetëdisiplinën, me të cilën shqiptarët organizuan zgjedhjet e tyre të dielën. I vizitova dhjetë vendvotime në terren dhe dy në kryeqytetin e Kosovës, në Prishtinë. Prania e policisë ishte shumë e dukshme, sa kisha ndjenjën e fortë se gjendeshe në një shtet policor. 

Kur arrita në Prishtinë të dielën në orën 12:30, i shoqëruar nga një vëzhgues holandez, menjëherë na morën dy policë të armatosur me kalashnjikovë. Mirëpo, nuk pashë në ndonjë rast tjetërfare dhune të ndërmarrë nga policia, edhe pse ajo të dielën i nxirrte nga shkollat, të cilat për këtë rast ishin shndërruar në vendvotime, kështu që populli duhej të kishte vendvotime rezerv në shtëpi private dhe në një rast në xhami.  
(Rasel Xhonston që nga viti 2000 është kryetar i Asamblesë Parlamentare të Evropës)  


*Raporti i delegacionit danez: Zgjedhjet u mbajtën në mënyrë shembullore*  

Kryetari i Komitetit Danez të Helsinkit, dr.Jur Erik Sizbi, ishte për të vëzhguar zgjedhjet e 24 majit në Republikën e Kosovës. I autorizuar edhe nga Ministria e Jashtme të Danimarkës, ai me t'u kthyer në Kopenhagë, i paraqiti një raport Qeverisë daneze dhe Ministrisë së Jashtme lidhur me zgjedhjet e 24 majit. 

Në raport thuhet  
 -     Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, si partia më e madhe, që mund të quhet edhe organizatë kombëtare shqiptare, në zgjedhje fitoi shumicën absolute të votave.  
Ligji mbi zgjedhjet, që ishte i përkthyer edhe në anglisht, plotësonte të gjitha kërkesat elementare për zgjedhje demokratike, ndërsa pakicave kombëtare u siguronte pjesëmarrje proporcionale. 

Një ditë para zgjedhjeve, zgjedhësit u orientuan në vendvotime. Në rastet kur policët serbë të armatosur kishin okupuar vendvotimet, u hapën vendvotimet plotësuese, me qëllim që të sigurohej përfshirja e të gjithëve. 

Në saje të organizimit të mirë, në rastet më të shumta qe e mundur që të ruheshin fletëvotimet dhe materialet e tjera. 
Zgjedhësit tregonin letërnjoftimin, merrnin fletëvotimet dhe shkonin në vend të mbyllur. Sipas dëshmive, votoi edhe një numër i vogël nga pakica serbe. 

Të gjitha palët që kishin paraqitur kandidatë, kishin edhe vëzhguesit e vet nëpër vendvotime.

Për mua nuk ka aspak dyshim se rezultatet e zgjedhjeve si dhe zgjedhja president e Ibrahim Rugovës, ishte shprehje e lirë e vullnetit të popullit. Për kushte që mbretëronin, zgjedhjet u mbajtën në mënyrë shembullore, sa që duket gati e pabesueshme, kur kihet parasysh ndërhyrja e shpeshtë e policisë serbe. 

(Informatori ditor i Qendrës për Informim të LDK-së nr.121).

----------


## Arb

*Zgjedhjet e para shumëpartiake presidenciale e parlamentare në Kosovë më 1998*  

*Kudo u dha vota për dr. Ibrahim Rugovën kryetar i Republikës së Kosovës *  

Zgjedhësit në Kosovë ia dhanë sot votën e tyre për Kryetar të Republikës së Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugovës. Në të gjitha raportet që arrijnë në QIK nga komisionet zgjedhore komunale dhe nga Degët e LDK-së thuhet se për dr. Rugovën kanë votuar rreth 99% e zgjedhësve që morën pjesë në votime.

Pjesëmarrja masive e qytetarëve në votime dhe vota e lirë që iu dha sot dr. Rugovës, konfirmojnë mbështetjen e madhe të elektoratit të Kosovës për liri, pavarësi dhe për politikën paqësore të Kryetarit Rugova. 

Prishtinë, 22 mars (QIK)  


*Konferencë për gazetarë e Komisonit Republikan Zgjedhor*  

Komisoni Republikan i Zgjedhjeve mbajti në orën 19.30 një konferencë për gazetarë në të cilën u dhanë të dhënat për përqindjen e zgjedhësve që morën pjesë në zgjdhjet e sotme parlamentare e presidenciale në Kosovë.

Ai tha se në orën 19 të gjitha vendvotimet në Republikën e Kosovës u mbyllën, ndërsa shënimet për pjesëmarrjen e qytetarëve në zgjedhje sipas komunave është si vijon: në Prishtinë 80 për qind, në Fushë-Kosovë 80 për qind, në Lipjan 80, në Ferizaj 90, në Kamenicë 90, në Viti 90, në Prizren 80, në Pejë 82, në Istog 90, në Shtërpcë 60, në Gjakovë 90, në Vushtrri 90, në Suharekë 65, në Malishevë 95, në Zubin Potok 97.42, në Shtime 80, në Mitrovicë 95, në Deçan 97.5, në Kaçanik 70 për qind, në Gjilan 90, në Rahovec 90, në Podujevë 90, në Obiliq 80, në Novobërdë 99.9 dhe në Dragash 85 për qind. 

Bazuar në këto të dhëna, në zgjedhje sot dolën 85.4 për qind e zgjedhësve. 
Z. Rodiqi edhe njëherë përkujtoi se në zgjedhjet e sotme dolën 10 parti politike, tri shoqata dhe tre kandidatë të pavarur dhe shtoi se, kjo përqindje, abstenimin e disa partive nga zgjedhjet e bën të pavlefshëm. Madje, Rodiqi theksoi se në zgjedhje morën pjesë edhe anëtarë të PPK-së dhe të PSDK-së (krahu i Luljeta Pula-Beqirit). 
Në zgjedhje gjithashtu morën pjesë edhe pjesëtarë të nacinalitetit boshnjak, romë e turk. 

Populli i Kosovës ka pasur nevojë dhe dëshirë ta tregojë përcaktimin e vet për liri dhe pavarësi. Me një dalje të tillë në zgjedhje, populli i Kosovës dha sot një sprovë të vërtetë, tha Rodiqi. 

Në fund, ai falënderoi edhe njëherë gazetarët e huaj, duke thënë se përmes tyre e vërteta për Kosovën po depërton në botë. 

Në konferencë u theksua se deri tash nuk kanë arritur rezultatet nga Leposaviqi, për shkak të vështirësive të komunikimit, ndërsa u prezentua edhe rezultati i parë preliminar nga votimet në komunën e Novo Bërdos, ku nga 508 zgjedhës, në votime dolën 506 qytetarë dhe ku kryetari Rugova mori maksimumin e votave, 100 për qind. 

Prishtinë, 22 mars (QIK)


*Konferencë për shtyp e Shtabit Zgjedhor të LDK-së*  

Kryetari i Shtabit Zgjedhor të LDK-së, Milazim Krasniqi, në një konferencë për gazetarë në orën 18 paraqiti shkallën e pjesëmarrjes së qytetarëve në zgjedhjet e sotme parlamentare e presidenciale në Kosovë.

Fillimisht ai falënderoi gazetarët e shumtë që përcollën zgjedhjet. 
Më pas Antonio Dell=olio (Pax Cristi International), që kishte vëzhguar zgjedhjet në Ferizaj dhe në Binçë, paraqiti përshtypjet e tij për rrjedhën e zgjedhjeve. 
Ai tha se qëllimi i tij dhe i përfaqësuesve të tjerë të kësaj organizate ishte vëzhgimi i situatës më të re në Kosovë, për edhe vëzhgimi i rrjedhës së zgjedhjeve. 

Dua të them se në vendvotimet ku kam qenë nuk kam vërejtur kurrfarë parregullësie, ndërsa mbajtja e këtyre zgjedhjeve është edhe një hap i rëndësishëm për të mbëhstetur politikën paqësore në Kosovë, tha ai, duke shtuar se mbajtja në këto kushte e zgjedhjeve normale në Kosovë është shumë e vështirë, por rrjedha e tyre ishte normale dhe mendoj se ato paraqesin një test të mirë për demokracinë. 
Në vazhdim, Milazim Krasniqi paraqiti të dhënat për numrin e votuesve që kryen obligimin e tyre qytetar deri në orën 17. 

Sipas shënimeve të Shtabit Zgjedhor të LDK-së, në Prishtinë deri në orën 17 kishin votuar 80 për qind, në Fushë-Kosovë 80 për qind, në Lipjan 80, në Ferizaj 80, në Kamenicë 90, në Viti 90, në Prizren 90, në Pejë 82, në Istog 90 për qind, në Gjakovë 90, në Vushtrri 90, në Suharekë 74, në Malishevë 95, në Zubin Potok 88, në Shtime 90, në Mitrovicë 95, në Deçan 80, në Kaçanik (sipas shënimeve të orës 11), 70 për qind, në Gjilan 90, në Rahovec 80, në Podujevë 90, në Obiliq 80, në Dragash 85 dhe në Çabër 97 për qind. 

Në vazhdim të kësaj konference u njoftuan edhe rastet e ndërhyrjes së policisë dhe pengimit të zgjedhjeve. Këshu, në Çabër policia nuk ka lejuar mbajtjen e votimeve në vendvotimin e caktuar, por kjo është bërë më vonë në një vendvotim tjetër, ndërsa policia ua ka marrë lejet e drejtimit disa shoferëve. në Obiliq policia ka ndërhyrë në tri vendvotime, ndërsa në Prizren policia ka rrahur një të ri që s=ka pranuar t=i shoqëroj policët deri në vendvotim. Edhe në Ajvali policia ka shkuar deri afër një vendvotimi dhe ua ka marrë tre vetave letënjofitmet, si dhe i ka urdhëruar ata që të paraqiten në polici. 

I pyetur sa ka ndikuar bojkoti i zgjedhjeve nga disa parti e shoqata, z. Krasniqi tha se këtyu mund të bëhet fjalë për dy gjëra - ose ata i ka bojkotuar anëtarësia, ose ato nuk kanë anëtarësi. 

Duke u përgjigjur në një pyetje të po kësj natyre, ai tha mospjesëmarrja nuk e vë në pyetje legjitimitetin e zgjedhjeve, por për situatën aktuale në Kosovë akti i bojkotimit është i pandershëm. 

Prishtinë, 22 mars (QIK)  


*Kandidatët e LDK-së udhëheqin në të gjitha zonat zgjedhore*  

Gjilan: Sot prej orës 7:00 kur edhe zyrtarisht u hapën vendvotimet në pesë zona zgjedhore në komunën e Gjilanit, filloi votimi për deputetë të Kuvendit dhe për kryetar të Republikës së Kosovës. 

Pjesëmarrja e qytetarëve që gjenden në Gjilan ishte 95%, kurse pjesëmarrja e votuesve, duke marrë parasysh edhe gjilanasit në mërgim, ishte rreth 80%. 
Komunën e Gjilanit gjatë mbajtjes së votimit e vizituan edhe gazetarët francezë dhe Dufour Pierre Martine, përfaqësues i Shoqatës MAN . 

Ata deklaruan se në Kosovë kanë qenë të interesuar të vijnë edhe dy përfaqësues të shoqatës MAN, por nuk u është dhënë viza nga Beogradi. 

Nënkryetari i Degës së LDK-së në Gjilan i tha QIK-ut se kandidatët e LDK-së kanë fituar në të gjitha zonat. Ndërsa votën e tyre për Kryetar të Republikës së Kosovës dr. Ibrahim Rugovës ia kanë dhënë 99% e votuesve. 

Për punën me ndërgjegjje të anëtarëve të komisioneve zgjedhore dëshmojnë procesverbalet e dorëzuara deri më tash. 

Nga Gjilani bëhet me dije se në zgjedhje kanë dalë edhe anëtarët dhe udhëheëqsit vendorë të degëve të PSDK-së dhe të PPK-së, edhepse këto dy parti kishin bërë thirrje për bojkotimin e zgjedhjeve. 

Ferizaj: Sipas të dhënave që kanë arritur deri në orën 17:30 në Degën e LDK-së në Ferizaj, votuesit e kësaj njësie zgjedhore në mënyrë masovike i janë përgjigjur ftesës për të votuar. 

Në 16 vendvotime votimi ka përfunduar, ndërsa në të tjerat votimi është në përfundim e sipër. Rreth 90% të qytetarëve me të drejtë vote kanë votuar. 

Zgjedhjet në Njësinë Zgjedhore të Ferizajt e ka vëzhguar zonja Maria Carla Biavati përfaqësuese e Compagvia (For a non violent solution in Kosova) dhe Antonio Dell=olio përfaqësues i Pax Christi-t nga Italia. 

Këta përfaqësues u pritën në Kryesinë e Degës së LDK-së në Ferizaj, dhe u informuan lidhur me zgjedhjet nga kryetari Adem Salihaj, i cili u lirua këto ditë nga burgu. Këta vëzhgues u takuan edhe me Komisionin e njësisë zgjedhore të Ferizajt. 

Novo Bërdë:Në raportin e dorëzuar nga vendvotimi i Novo Bërdës thuhet se në zgjedhjet e sotme parlamentare e presidenciale kanë dalë 97 për qind e zgjedhësve me të drejtë votë në këtë lokalitet të Prishtinës. Zgjedhjet kaluan pa asnjë incident, njofton Këshilli Zgjedhor i Novo Bërdos. 

Prizren: Në orën 18:30, votimet përfunduan në 17 vendvotime në Prizren. Sipas njoftimeve të para udhëheqin kandidatët e LDK-së. 

Podujevë: Në zgjedhje kanë dalë mbi 90% të zgjedhësve. Zgjedhjet janë kryer pa incidente. Në këto zgjedhje kanë marrë pjesë një pjesë e madhe e anëtarëve të Partisë Parlamentare. Në Degën V të Prishtinës votuan 90 për qind e zgjedhësve 
Prishtinë: Në Degën V të LDK-së "Malësia e Gollakut" në votime dolën mbi 90 për qind e elektoratit.

Në Koznicë (Llabjan), deri pas orës 13 policia nuk lejoi hapjen e vendvotimit. 
Hani i Elezit: Sipas njoftimit të komisionit zgjedhor, në zgjedhje morën pjesë 82 për qind e votuesve. Nga 4927 votues gjithsej, në zgjedhje dolën 4028. 

Për kandidatin për kryetar, dr. Ibrahim Rugovën votuan 4014 votues (99.68 për qind), ndërsa 14 fletëvotime ishin të pavlefshme, ndërsa kandidati për deputet u LDK-së, Mazllum Çajani, fitoi 3953 vota ose 98.13 për qind të votave. 

Në njoftim theksohet se nga numri i votuesve që nuk dolën në zgjdhje 724 ose 14.7 për qind ndodhen në botën e jashtme, kështu që përqindja e atyre që nuk morën pjesë në zgjedhje është vetëm 3.3.

Duhet theksuar se në këtë komunë votuan edhe 18 qytetarë të nacionalitetit boshnjak.

----------


## Arb

*Zgjedhjet lokale (2000)*  

*LDK-ja në zgjedhjet lokale 2000 fitoi me 58 për qind apo shumicën shumicën absolute në 20 komuna të Kosovës*  

Në zgjedhjet e para të lira e demokratike  lokale të vitit 2000 LDK-ja fitoi shumicën absolute në 20 komuna, apo - 58.13% të numrit të përgjithshëm të votave.   

*Ndërkaq radhtija e partive të tjera duket kështu:* 
 PDK - 26.95%, AAK - 7.72%, PSHDK - 1.22%, PQLK -- 0.79%, BSDAK - 0.72%, PLK - 0.59%, SDA - 0.51%, KP0 - 42%, PSDK - 0.42%, PRK - 0.35%, DRSM - 0.32%, PNDK - 0.29%, GIG - 0.27%, PDASHK - 0.24%, PGJK - 0.18%, LNDSH - 0.09%, USD - 0.09%, KTHP - 0.09%, PBKD - 0.08%, PLDK - 0.07%, PRSH - 0.05%  

*Rezultatet e LDK-së nëpër komuna duken kështu:* 
Prishtinë 66.60%, Prizren 56.80%, Pejë 65.64%, Gjakovë 59.77%, Ferizaj 67.74%, Gjilan 62.06%, Mitrovicë 67.29%, Podujevë (Besianë) 65.16%, Suharekë (Therandë) 72.24%, Vushtrri 64.10%, Rahovec 61.32%, Istog (Burim) 70.15%, Viti 60.20%, Kamenicë (Dardanë) 59.23%, Deçan 61.59%, Malishevë 50.32%, Lipjan (Lypjan) 51.47%, Kaçanik 38.64%, Dragash (Sharr) 43.07%, Fushë Kosovë 60.21%, Klinë 53.01%, Shtime 43.50%, Obiliq (Kastriot) 57.65%, Skënderaj 13.43%, Gllogoc (Drenas) 12.12%, Novobërdë (Artanë) 41.79%, Shtërpcë 44.26%.


*Zgjedhjet nacionale (2001) 

LDK-ja i fiton zgjedhjet e para nacionale në Kosovë më 2001*

Në bazë të rezulatet përfundimtare të zgjedhjeve nacionale të mbajtura më 17 nëntor të vitit 2001 në Kosovë Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës ka fituar 45.65 për qind të votave, ose 359,851 vota, dhe ka gjithsej 47 deputetë në parlamentin e Kosovës. 

Më pas renditen: Partia Demokratike e Kosovës që ka fituar 25.70 për qind, ose 202.622 vota me 26 deputetë; Aleanca për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës 7.83 për qind ose 61.688 mijë vota dhe 8 deputetë; Koalicioni serb "Povratak" 11.34 për qind ose 89.388 vota dhe 22 deputetë; koalicioni "Vatan" ka fituar 1.15 për qind ose 9.030 vota dhe 4 deputetë; Partia Demokratike Turke ka fituar 1 për qind ose 7 mijë 878 vota, dhe 4 deputetë; Partia Demokratike Ashkalinj Shiptare 0.43 për qind ose 3.411 vota dhe ka 2 depuetetë; Iniciativa e Re Demokratike e Kosovës ka fituar 0,50 për qind ose 3,976 vota dhe 2 deputetë; Lëvizja Kombëtare për Çlirimin e Kosovës ka 1.11 për qind ose 8.725 vota dhe 1 deputet; Lëvizja Popullore e Kosovës ka fituar 0.56 për qind ose 4.404 vota dhe 1 vend; Partia Shqiptare Demokristiane e Kosovës ka fituar 0.98 për qind ose 7.701 vota dhe 1 deputet; Partia e Drejtësisë ka fituar 0.57 për qind ose 4.504 vota dhe 1 deputet; Partia Boshnjake e Aksionit Demokratik të Kosovës ka fituar 0.37 për qind ose 2.906 vota me 1 deputet; dhe Partia Rome e Bashkuar ka fituar 0.34 për qind ose 2. 717 vota dhe 1 deputet.


*Lista e kandidatëve të LDK-së për deputetë*  

Dr. Ibrahim RUGOVA, Kolë BERISHA, Nekibe KELMENDI, Akademik Nexhat DACI, Akademik Sabri HAMITI, Prof Dr. Edi SHUKRIU, Prof.Dr.Fatmir SEJDIU, Dr. Naim JERLIU, Fetije KËPUSKA, Behxhet BRAJSHORI, Ymer MUHAXHERI, Sanije ALIU, Fadil GECI, Aqif SHEHU,  Edita TAHIRI, Fadil KRYEZIU, Prof. Dr. Alush GASHI, Melihate TËRMKOLLI, Fatmir REXHEPI, Nimon ALIMUSAJ, Sofie HARXHI, Agim KRASNIQI, Ramadan KELMENDI, Nafie BERISHA, Ali SADRIA, Haki SHATRI, Sanije ZEQIRAJ, Ibush JONUZI, Sadudin BERISHA, Remzije NIMANI, Ukë BYTYQI, Lulzim ZENELI, Mevlude SARACI, Isuf SUTAJ, Gani PREKOPUCA, Gjulshene BERISHA, Ismajl HAJDARI, Ilmi AHMETI, Besa GAXHERRI, Tomë HAJDARI, Mehmet NEZIRI, Zyhrije MALOKU, Halil AHMETI, Sabit RRUSTEMI, Dr. Nurishahe HULAJ, Prof. Dr Esat DAUTI, Prof. dr Blerim BARUTI, Florie DURMISHI, Sahit KRASNIQI, Ilaz PIREVA, Nexhmije KALLABA, Qazim KABASHI, Mehdi BARDHI, Xhevahire DERVISHI, Prekë GJETAJ, Ferat HAJZERAJ, Mevlide DULAHI, Shemsedin HOROSANI, Hebib SHEHU, Nushe KRASNIQI, Fetah BERISHA, Prof. dr.Rashit MALIQI, Shukrije TAHIRAJ, Dëfrim GASHI, Naser OSMANI, Dr.Myrvete KRYEZIU, Jonuz KASTRATI, Ukshin VESELI, Hatixhe BERISHA, Milazim HALITI, Musa MISINI, Zymrije SALIHU, Zeqë SHEHU, Ismet BEQIRI, Prof.dr Rexhep GJERGJI, Hysnije JASIQI, Fadil JASHARI, Sejdë TOLAJ, Astrit HARAÇIA, Florije IBISHI, Agim IBËRDYNAJ, Fehmi VULA, Blerim GRAINCA,Shukri VEZAJ, Hamdi QERIMI, Arben MEHMETI, Havë SHAHINI, Mahir MORINA, Jetullah REXHA, Skender GASHI, Xhavit HAJDARI, Haziz HODAJ, Abdullah PREBREZA, Rifat OSMANAJ, Shaip SURDULLI, Enver HASANI, Musafer LUMA, Izet AVDYLI, Fadil GASHI, Jetullah BEHRAMI, Bedredin SHEHU, Gani MUSTAFA, Hilmi BYTYQI, Prof. Dr.Ismet HASHANI, Halit ELSHANI, Salih MORINA, Jahja REXHEPI, Qemajl AHMETI, Halil MUSLIU, Shefki UKAJ.

----------


## Arb

*Zgjedhjet e dyta lokale (2002)*  

*LDK-ja fiton në zgjedhjet e dyta lokale 2002*

Në zgjedhjet e dyta lokale të 26 tetorit 2002, Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës ka fituar në 19 komuna (nga 30 sa ka Kosova), kurse mbi 50 për qind të votave në 11 komuna: në Prishtinë, Gjilan, Mitrovicë, Ferizaj, Burim, Therandë, Podujevë, Vushtrri, Kastriot, Fushë-Kosovë dhe Viti. Ndërkaq, PDK-ja në 4 komuna: Drenas, Skënderaj, Malishevë dhe në Shtime. Asnjëri nga subjektet politike serbe nuk ka fituar shumicën në katër komuna të banuara me shumicë serbe.

LDK-ja ka fituar më shumë se partitë e tjera edhe në Pejë, Deçan, Gjakovë, Prizren, Rahovec, Dragash, Klinë dhe Dardanë. Në katër komuna të dominuara me popullësi serbe: Albanik, Zubin Potok, Zveçan dhe Shtërpcë, asnjë parti politike serbe nuk ka fituar shumicën e votuesve serbë. Partitë e tjera shqiptare nuk kanë fituar vota të mjaftueshme që të bëhen anëtarë me ndikim në asambletë komunale me përjashtim të PSHDK-së e cila ka fitur 13 këshilltarë në shtatë komuna të Kosovës dhe Partia e Drejtësisë nga një këshilltar në shtatë komuna.   

Kryeadministratori i Kosovë Mihael Shtajner ka nënshkuruar  procesverbalin e Komisionit Qendror Zgjedhor duke certifikuar në këtë mënyrë zgjedhjet e 26 tetorit 2OO2. Ai vlerësoi se këto zgjedhje u zhvilluan sipas standardave ndërkombëtare. 


*Zgjedhjet nacionale (2004)* 

*LDK-ja me 45,42 është fituese edhe e zgjedhjeve të dyta nacionale në Kosovë më 2004*


Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës është fituese e zgjedhjeve të dyta nacionale në Kosovë, të zhvilluara më 23 tetor 2004, me 45.42 të vota të fituara, apo 47 ulëse në parlamentin e ri të Kosovës.

Në vendin e dytë është PDK-ja me 28.85 për qind të votave të fituara dhe ka siguruar 30 vende në kuvendin e ri. AAK-ja është treta me 8.39%, dhe ka 9 deputetë; iniciativa "Ora" ka marrë  6.23 % të votave dhe ka siguruar 7 vende; PSHDK-ja 1.80 për qind dhe ka siguruar 2 vende. Partia turke KDTP ka marrë 1.21 % dhe ka siguruar 1 vend në kuvendin e ri. Po ashtu nga një vend në kuvendin e ri të Kosovës e kanë fituar edhe PD-ja, koalicioni boshnjak Vakat, LPK-ja dhe PLK-ja.

Nga numri i përgjitshëm i votuesve të regjistruar prej 1.3 milion, kanë votuar 699.519 votues apo 53.57 për qind. 

Siç dihet, 20 vende janë të rezervuara në Kuvendin e Kosovës për minoritetet: 10 vende do t'i takojnë komunitetit serb dhe do të ndahen në mes dy subjekteve politike. Lista për "Kosovën dhe Metohinë", së cilës do t'i takojnë 8 vende, dhe lista qytetare "Serbia" 2 vende. 

Ndërkaq 10 vende të tjera do të ndahen për komunitetet dhe grupet e tjera etnike, për boshnjakët, turqit, hashkalitë, romët: KDTP 2 vende, IRDK 2 vende, PDAK 1 vend, Vakat 2 vende, PRB-ja 1 vend, SDA 1 vend dhe GIG 1 vend. 


*Lista e kandidatëve të LDK-së për deputetë *  

Ibrahim Rugova, Kolë Berisha, Nekibe Kelmendi,  Nexhat Daci, Sabri Hamiti, Melihate Tërmkolli, Fatmir Sejdiu, Alush Gashi, Sanije Aliaj, Naim Jerliu, Ymer Muhaxheri, Samije Zeqiraj, Fadil Kryeziu, Fadil Geci, Remzije Nimani, Fehmi Vula, Fatmir Rexhepi, Zyhrie Maloku, Nimon Alimusaj, Ramadan Kelmendi, Nurishahe Hulaj, Agim Krasniqi, Ilaz Pireva, Gjulshen Berisha, Haki Shatri, Ibush Jonuzi, Nafije Berisha, Lulzim Zeneli, Behxhet Brajshori, Brikenda Kryeziu, Milazim Haliti, Ramadan Musliu, Besa Gaxheri, Nexhat Rexha, Naser Osmani, Naxhije Doçi, .Ragip Zekolli, Fetah Berisha, Rudina Bukoshi, Lutfi Zharku, Shaban Halimi, Qibrije Hoxha, Januz Kastrati, Fadil Gashi, Lumnie Hyseni, Kamber Kamberi, Jusuf Sutaj, Sinavere Rysha, Sadudin Berisha, Ilmi Ahmeti, Sofije Hargji, Ali Sadriu, Mehdi Bardhi, Mevlyde Saraqi, Qazim Kabashi, Sabit Rrustemi, Afërdita Strellci, Faruk Guri, Tomë Hajdari, Sofije Janova, Esad Dauti, Gani Prekopuca, Hatixhe Berisha, Blerim Baruti, Shemsidin Horosani, Teuta Musa, Mahir Morina, Mehmet Neziri, Kadrie Ramadani, Sadri Ferati, Malush Tullumi, Mevlide Dulahu, Qemajl Ahmeti, Haki Sinani, Haki Imeri, Fahrush Rexhepi, Tahir Isufaj, Nebih Zariqi, Skender Gashi, Shefki Ukaj, Shkëlzen Hyseni, Bernard Oroshi, Ismet Mjaku, Sylejman Morina, Hebib Shehu, Zylbehar Hasallari, Fadil Jashari, Xhemajli Shala, Lulije Buzhala, Bahri Thaçi, Bardhyl Syla, Rifat Osmanaj, Qerkin Veseli,  Musafer Luma, Fetah Rudi, Izet Abdyli, Jetulla Behrami, Florim Grajçevci, Ganimete Shala, Rexhep Kelani, Kujtim Popaj, Bajrush Ymeri, Kemail Hashani, Galdim Krasniqi, Shukri Vezaj, Sejdë Tolaj, Shaban Berisha, Bajram Mustafa

----------


## Arb

*Figura të rëndësishme të LDK-së që sjanë më gjallë*  

*Dr. Fehmi Agani* (1934  1999), njëri nga themeluesit e LDK-së, për shumë vjet njëri nga nënkryetarët e LDK-së.

Dr. Agani, dijetar e profesor i njohur për më shumë se 30 vjet, ishte në vitet nëntëdhjetë njeriu i dytë i LDK-së,  bashkëpunëtor i ngushtë i Dr. Ibrahim Rugovës,. I njohur si negociator i shkathët në bisedat me palën serbe/jugosllave dhe në Konferencën e Rambujesë.

U zgjodh deputet i Parlamentit të Republikës së Kosovës në zgjedhjet e vitit 1998.
 U vra nga forcat serbe në maj të vitit 1999, në kohën e kulmit të luftës e të eksodit të shqiptarëve nga Kosova,  teksa përpiqej të shkonte me tren në Maqedoni.  

*Latif Berisha* (1930  1999), disa vjet anëtar i Kryesisë së LDK-së dhe kryetar i degës së LDK-së në Mitrovicë. Poet dhe profesor universiteti në pension.U vra nga forcat serbe në shtëpinë e tij në Mitrovicë në fillim të fushatës ajrore të NATO-s., më 24 mars 1999.  

*Dr.Xhavit Ahmeti* (1952  1996). Profesor në Universitetin e Prishtinës. Anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së. U zgjodh deputet i Parlamentit të Republikës së Kosovës në zgjedhjet e vitit 1992. Këshilltar për arsim i Kryetarit Rugova deri kur vdiq tragjikisht në një aksident trafiku më 21 nëntor 1996  

*Xhemail Mustafa* (1953  2000),  këshilltar për Informim i Kryetarit Rugova nga viti 1992. Kritik dhe letrar, gazetar i njohur i kulturës dhe bashkëpunëtor i QIK-ut. U vra në një atentat nga dora kriminale (nga persona të panjohur, sepse nuk janë idenitifikuar vrasësit) në hyrje të banesës së vet në Prishtinë më 23 nëntor 2000, më pak se një muaj pas zgjedhjeve lokale të vitit 2000, të cilat i fitoi LDK-ja.  

*Enver Maloku* (1954  1999), anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së, drejtor i Qendrës për Informim të Kosovës në vitet 1993-1999, deri në ditën kur u vra, më 11 janar 1999, para banesës së vet në një atentat nga dora kriminale (person të panjohur për sa kohë që nuk janë identifikuar vrasësit). Gazetar i njohur i kulturës në televizion, më vonë komentator kulminant politik në Kosovë.

----------


## Arb

*Krerët e shoqatave, organizatave dhe degëve të partive festuan në Nju Jork 15-vjetorin e LDK-së*  

Nju Jork, 2O dhjetor - Në selinë e degës së Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, për Nju Jork, me rrethe, dje u shënua me kremtua 15- vjetori i themelimit të LDK-së. Në një mjedis të përbashkët u mblodhën krerët e disa shoqatave, organizatave dhe degëve të partive, miq dhe dashamirë të LDK-së në Amerikë, për t'i transmetuar njëri tjetrit nëpërmjet kësaj feste, urimet dhe përgëzimet më të sinqerta, në këtë përvjetor suksesesh dhe arritjesh.

Ata me këtë rast përkujtuan atë periudhë të vitit 1989, kur një grup shkrimtarësh dhe intelektualësh, në kohën e shqetësimeve më të mëdha, politike dhe shoqërore në Kosovë, u pajtuan që të themelonin një parti politike, e cila, më pas do t'i artikulonte kërkesat politike të shqiptarëve dhe do të bëhej nismëtare e proceseve të pluralizmit, që ishin në nismë në vendet e bllokut të atëhershëm socialist. Iniciativa për themelimin e një partie që do të pagëzohej me emrin Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës. 

Bashkatdhetarët tanë u mblodhën dje, për të përkujtuar edhe disa nga figurat më të rëndësishme, të LDK-së, që s'janë më gjallë. Dr. Fehmi Agani (1934  1999), njëri nga themeluesit e LDK-së, për shumë vjet njëri nga nënkryetarët e LDK-së; Latif Berisha (1930  1999), disa vjet anëtar i Kryesisë së LDK-së dhe kryetar i degës së LDK-së në Mitrovicë, poet dhe profesor universiteti në pension; Dr.Xhavit Ahmeti (1952  1996). 

Profesor në Universitetin e Prishtinës, anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së; Xhemail Mustafa (1953  2000), këshilltar për Informim i Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova nga viti 1992, kritik dhe letrar, gazetar i njohur i kulturës dhe bashkëpunëtor i QIK-ut; Enver Maloku (1954  1999), anëtar i Këshillit të Përgjithshëm të LDK-së, drejtor i Qendrës për Informim të Kosovës në vitet 1993-1999, deri në ditën kur u vra, më 11 janar 1999, në Kosovë. 
Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova me një mesazh urimi përshendeti këtë kremtë të LDK-së në SHBA. 

Festa e demokratëve kosovarë filloi kur kryetari i degës së LDK-së për Nju Jork me rrethe, Agim Rexhaj, ua uroi festat bashkatdhetarëve me fjalët: "Mirë se keni ardhur në 'shtëpinë' e Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, 'shtëpinë' e lirisë, demokracisë dhe pavarësisë së Kosovës". 

Rexhaj fillimisht ua përcolli pjesëmarrësve edhe një përshëndetje të ngrohtë që Presidenti i Kosovës, njëhereshit dhe kryetar i LDK-së Ibrahim Rugova ka dërguar për të uruar edhe të gjithë shqiptarët e Amerikës, në këtë 15 vjetor të krijimit të Lidhjes Demokratike së Kosovës. "Me dëshirën që këto festa të përbashkëta, vitin e ardhëshëm t'i festojm sëbashku edhe në Kosovën e pavarur. Në një Shqipëri demokratike dhe të prosperuar. Në një çështje shqiptare të zgjidhur në të gjitha viset".

Rexhaj bëri thirrje në fjalën e tij që "të forcohet në të gjitha aspektet dhe uniteti kombëtar, dhe të rrritet efektiviteti i aktiviteteve në dobi të kauzës, për të cilën ne po punojmë dhe së cilës ne i përkasim". "Të na karakterizojë besimi, toleranca dhe vullneti i mirë, për të kryer të gjitha obligemet tona në diasporë", tha Rexhaj. 

Hakik Mena, kryetar i Organizatës Kombëtare Lëvizja e Legalitetit-(PLL), duke marrë fjalën, shprehu kënaqësinë e legalistëve për të marrë pjesë në këtë festë, për t'ua uruar 15- vjetorin e krijimit të LDK-së. Ai tha se kjo është festa e të parës lëvizje për liri, pavarësi, e demokraci në Kosovë. LDK me krijoi të parën lëvizje masive antikomuniste në të gjitha trojet shqiptare. Ishte pikërishtë ajo lëvizje, e udhëhequr nga lragpamësia e dr Rugovës, që i bashkoi shqiptarët dhe ndezi dritën jeshile. 

Biznesmeni i suksesshëm dhe njëherit anëtar i KKSHA, Hajdar Bajraktari iu drejtua pjesëmarrësve, duke medituar për të kaluarën dhe për të ardhmen. Ai tha se të gjithë shqiptarët në këtë përvjetor të LDK-së kanë shumë arsye të jenë me të vërtetë të gëzueshem. "Sot për të gjithë shqiptarët në Ballkan, edhe në diasporë është vënë në jetë ëndrra e tyre më se 500 vjeçare. Dhe për këtë ditë, ashtu siç duhet t'i faleminderohemi Zotit, duhet t' faleminderohemi edhe popullit shqiptar, mikut tonë të përjetëshëm Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, dhe NATO-s".

Shkrimtari Naum Prifti, duke uruar festën e LDK-së, vuri në pah punën dhe veprën kolosale të kësaj lëvizjeje kombëtare, dhe të atyre që udhëhoqën atë. Kosova kaloi për 15 vjet nga Kosova e lirë, dhe tani po shkon në Kosovën e pavarur. Me në krye Ibrahim Rugovën Kosova ka një fat të madh, tha ai.
Dr. Gjon Buçaj solli urimet më të përzemërta të vatranëve në këtë festë. "Në emër të Vatrës dhe personalishtë të kryetarit të saj Agim Kragjozi, kam nderin t'ju uroj juve të gjithve, 15-vjetorin e themelimit të LDK-së". 

Ish i persektuari nga regjimi enverian, Niko Kirka, pinjolli i një familjeje patriote, hodhi si alternativë dhe Lëvizjen për Zhvillim Kombëtar në Shqipëri, të udhëhequr prej N.M.T Mbretit të gjithë shqiptarve, Leka Zogu I.

Ndërkaq, drejtori ekzekutiv i Këshillit Kombëtar Shqiptaro Amerikan, Martin Vulaj u shpreh: "Megjithëse kemi pasur edhe më parë klube, shoqata, organizata e parti politike, mund të them se organizimi i mirëfilltë i shqiptarëve në diasporë fillon me Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës. 

Me krijimin e degës së LDK-së në Amerikë, diaspora shqiptare, pati fatin të organizohet më mirë, të përqëndrojë energjitë e shqiptarëve, duke e bërë kështu edhe aktivitetin e tyre më efikas", tha ai. "Me krijimin e degës e LDK-së, në Amerikë, besoj se ka ndikuar edhe ndërhyrja e SHBA-s, me NATO-n, në çlirimin e Kosovës". 

Dervish Jahjaga, redaktor përgjegjës i gazetës "Bota sot" në SHBA solli urimet dhe përshëndetjet më të perzemërta, prej gazetës kombëtares "Bota sot", në 15-vjetorin e krjimit të LDK-së. Jahjaga tha se Kosova sot, në sajë të punës dhe veprës madhështore të LDK-së, për 15 vjet ka edhe arrritje të mëdha, të cilat edhe ia kanë rritur emrin e madh Kosovës.

Fatbardh Kupi, ish i burgosur politik, dhe vujatës gjysmë shekullore nga regjimi enverian, i biri i simbolit të rezistencës kombëtare kundra fashizmit dhe nazizmit, Abaz Kupit, tha se "kjo ishte edhe ëndrra e tim eti, që ta shihte Kosovën një ditë lirë". 

Veterani legalist Musli Mulosmani vlerësoi lart rolin e LDK-së, duke thënë se "është ajo që më në fund ia zbardhi edhe faqen shqiptarizmës në diasporë". 

Ish-gazetari, i "Zërit të Amerikës" Idriz Lamaj, tha se është kënaqësi e madhe të marrësh pjesë në ktë festë të 15-vjetorit të LDK-së, duke i uruar suksese kryetarit të saj për degën këtu, Agim Rexhaj. 

Poeti Mëhill Velaj me banim të përherëshëm në Amerikë, foli me patos për shqiptarët e shqiptarizmën. Ai i frymëzuar nga idealet kombëtare dhe veprat e patritove të mëdhenj, tha se "duhet të prihemi nga fjalët e poetit të madh kombëtar, Naim Frashërit, kur në disa vargje, Naimi, thotë që ne duhet të udhëhiqemi nga - dituria dhe mençuria. 

Folën dhe përshëndetën, duke evokuar edhe momenete më të rëndësishme të plejadës histroike të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, edhe kryetari i grupimit politik, "Shqiptaro-Amerikanët për Demokraci", Muhamet Omari. 

Aktivisti i dalluar dhe biznesmeni i suksesëshëm, Sabit Bytyçi, ish-skeretari i përgjithëshëm i OKLL, Dr.Fuad Myftia, Shaban Arif Gashi nga Akademia e Arteve Shqiptaro - Amerikane dhe nënkryetar i shoqatës atdhetare "Peja", ish-kryetari i shoqatës atdhetare "Dibra" Lavderim Cami e Sylë Arifi. (B.Sina)

----------


## Arb

*Në Prishtinë sot u festua 15-vjetori i themelimit të LDK-së*

 

*Dr. Ibrahim Rugova: LDK-ja ishte shpresë dhe besë për Kosovën dhe për të gjithë shqiptarët*

Prishitnë, 23 dhjetor - Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës me një solemnitet të organiziuar sot në mjediset e hotelit "Grand" në Prishtinë, festoi 15-vjetorin e themelimit. 

Merrnin pjesë Presidenti i Kosovës Dr. Ibrahim Rugova, Kryeparlamentari Nexhat Daci, ministra, deputetë, kryetarë të komunave, kryetarë të degëve të LDK-së dhe shumë aktivistë të saj nga Kosova dhe diaspora. 

Ky përvejetor ishte i denjë për t'u festuar, ngase LDK-ja, si partia më e madhe në Kosovë dhe hapësirat shqiptare, ka udhëhequr me organizimin politik dhe shtetformues në Kosovë dhe ka qenë sinonim i aspiratave shekullore të shqiptarëve për liri, pavarësi e demokraci, duke përmbushur synimet për një Kosovë të lirë dhe së shpejti edhe të pavarur.

Presidenti i Kosovës dhe njëherit edhe kryetar i LDK-së, Ibrahim Rugova, që këtë përvjetor të rëndësishëm e quajti të artë, mbajti një fjalim solemn, ku foli për hostorikun e saj prej themelimit e deri më tash.

Presidenti Rugova tha se "sot në krye të pesëmbëdhjetë vjetëve të veprimit mund të themi se këto janë 15 vjet të arta të LDK-së dhe se sot po shënojmë dhe po festojmë një jubile të madh për LDK-në dhe për Kosovën, si dhe për botën shqiptare". 

"Po ashtu sot do thënë se 23 dhjetori i vitit 1989 ka hyrë në historinë e Kosovës si njëra nga datat më të rëndësishme dhe kruciale për vendin tonë, për fatin e mirë të vendit tonë", duke theksuar se "themelimi i LDK-së u bë në prag të Krishtlindjeve dhe të Vitit të Ri, që ka simbolikën e vet që do të thotë se po lindte një qenësi e re për vendin tonë, pra LDK-ja, që për 15 vjet do t'i dalë Zot popullit të vet". 

"Pra, LDK-ja lindi në kohën kur po binte një sistem tragjik për Kosovën dhe për popullin shqiptar. Po binte Muri i Berlinit dhe LDK-ja filloi t'i rrënojë muret ndërshqiptare në këtë pjesë të Europës e të botës, duke krijuar pavarësinë e Kosovës. LDK-ja ishte shpresë dhe besë për Kosovën dhe për të gjithë shqiptarët. Këtë e mbrojti dhe e realizoi dhe e zhvilloi për 15 vjet me radhë dhe për plot 15 vjet", nënvizoi Presidenti Rugova.

Dr. Rugova vlerësoi se LDK-ja menjëherë pas themelimit u bë forca politike kombëtare kryesore e Kosovës dhe së bashku me popullin dhe me forcat e tjera politike krijoi dhe i vuri themelet e shtetit modern të Kosovës dhe përmes akteve madhore, siç janë: Deklarata e Pavarësisë e 2 Korrikut të vitit 1990, Kushtetuta e Republikës së Kosovës 7 shtator '90, Referendumi për Pavarësi, në shtator 1991 dhe zgjedhjet presidenciale e parlamentare më 1992 dhe 1998. 

"Këto akte madhore LDK-ja i vuri në jetë dhe krijoi një shtet funksional në të mirë të popullit të Kosovës. LDK-ja krijoi vizionin dhe realitetin e funksionimit të shtetit. Kështu funksionoi Presidenti, Qeveria dhe Kuvendi i Republikës duke e bërë të njohur shtetin e Kosovës në botë, mbi bazat e filozofisë së pavarësisë të LDK-së dhe të popullit të vendit tonë".

Ndërkaq, duke folur për periudhën e pasluftës, Presidenti Rugova tha se LDK-ja në Kosovën e lirë u konsolidua më shumë, u profilizua si parti politike në rrethanat e një vendi të lirë.

Në këtë kohë LDK-ja u angazhua me të gjitha fuqitë për ndërtimin e vendit dhe duke zbatuar filozofinë e vet në praktikë, në bashkëpunim të ngushtë e produktiv me UNMIK-un, KFOR-in, NATO-n dhe me OSBE-në për ndërtimin e një shoqërie demokratike e prosperuese të shtetit të Kosovës. 

"Pas zgjedhjeve të para lokale 2000 dhe po ashtu pas zgjedhjeve të para nacionale më 2001, LDK-ja u verifikua si forca kryesore qendrore nacionale për të udhëhequr vendin. Njëherësh këtë vërtetim LDK-ja e mori edhe në zgjedhjet e dyta lokale më 2002 dhe në zgjedhjet nacionale të këtij viti. 

LDK-ja edhe në Kosovën e lirë punoi dhe u angazhua për forcimin e kulturës shtetërore e politike. Pas zgjedhjeve të para nacionale formoi institucionet në bazë të marrëveshjes së gjerë me forcat e tjera politike, me çfarë u vunë themelet qeverisëse qendrore të vendit. 

Ndërsa këto ditë pas zgjedhjeve të dyta nacionale LDK-ja formoi koalicion me AAK-në, PSHDK-në dhe me forcat e tjera partnere për të ndërtuar institucione të reja nacionale më efikase, me pozitë dhe opozitë, çfarë do të jetë më frytdhënëse për popullin dhe qytetarët e vendit. LDK-ja gjithmonë punoi dhe punon në të mirë të Kosovës në rrugë demokratike".

Në vazhdim Presidenti Rugova tha se "LDK-ja sot është në rrugë të konsolidimit dhe të zhvillimit si parti moderne duke e aktivizuar gjithnjë e më shumë brezin e ri brenda vetes dhe në nivel të Kosovës".

"LDK-ja angazhohet për një njohje të drejtpërdrejtë të pavarësisë nga SHBA dhe BE, çfarë do të qetësonte këtë pjesë të Europës e të botës. Pra, sa më shpejt një Kosovë e pavarur, demokratike, tolerante e prosperuese për popullin dhe qytetarët e saj e integruar në BE, në NATO dhe në miqësi permanente me SHBA. 

Ky është vullneti politik i popullit të Kosovës", nënvizoi Presidenti Rugova dhe premtoi se LDK-ja në rrugën e tashme ndërkombëtare të ndërtimit të shtetit dhe të shoqërisë do t'i përmbushë normat euroatlantike për mbrojtjen dhe sigurinë e grupeve etnike, apo minoriteteve si dhe do të zhvillojë një sistem efikas administrativ e të reformuar për të gjithë qytetarët". 

Në fund të fjalimit të tij, President Ruogva tha se "në këtë përvjetor të artë të LDK-së, i përkujtojmë me pijetet të lartë disa nga themeluesit dhe aktivistët e njohur të LDK-së që ranë për lirinë, pavarësinë e Kosovës siç janë Prof. Fehmi Agani, Prof. Latif Berisha, Agim Hajrizi, Sali Çeku e Enver Maloku, pastaj Shaban Manaj, Xhemail Mustafa, Ismet Rraci, Ismajl Hajdaraj e Ukë Bytyçi që ishin figura qendrore të LDK-së e të Kosovës. Dhe kur i kujtojmë në raste solemne si sot në këtë përvjetor të artë, ata bëhen më të mëdhenj, më të ndritshëm dhe ne ndihemi më të plotë e më krenarë.

Zonja dhe Zotërinj,

Me këtë rast përshëndesim UNMIK-un, KFOR-in dhe OSBE-në, Zotin Petersen, Gjeneralin Kermabon dhe Ambasadorin Fieschi.

Njëherësh i përshëndesim përfaqësuesit diplomatikë në Prishtinë.

Miq të dashur,

Nga ky solemnitet jubilar i LDK-së, më lejoni të përshëndes Presidentin Bush, Kryeministrin Blair, Presidentin Chirac, Kancelarin Schröder dhe Kryeministrin Berlusconi për përkrahjen që po i japin Kosovës.

Si gjithmonë e përshëndesim Atin e Shenjtë Papa Gjon Pali II, që gjithmonë kujdeset për Kosovën.

Zonja dhe Zotërinj,

Dëshiroj t'Ju njoftoj se shënimi i 15-vjetorit të LDK-së do të vazhdojë gjatë vitit 2005 simbas kalendarit të themelimit të degëve në Kosovë, në Europë dhe në SHBA.

Miq të dashur,

Në përmbylljë të kësaj fjale në 15-vjetorin e artë të LDK-së, e theksojmë se LDK-ja do të punojë për të mirën e vendit tonë dhe për njohjen sa më të shpejtë të pavarësisë, çfarë do të qetësonte popullin e Kosovës dhe këtë pjesë të Europës e të botës.

Me fat 15-vjetori i LDK-së.

Me fat Krishtlindjet dhe Gëzuar Viti i Ri 2005.
Zoti Ju bekoftë.
Zoti i bekoftë miqtë e Kosovës.
Zoti e bekoftë LDK-në.
Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën.

Dr. Ibrahim Rugova
President i LDK-së dhe President i Kosovës

----------


## Arb

*Presidenti Rugova dekoroi LDK-në dhe disa veprimtarë të saj të shquar me Medaljen Artë të Pavarësisë*

Prishtinë, 23 dhjetor - Në cilësinë e Presidentit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova bëri të ditur në solemnitetin e sotëm të LDK-së se në këtë përvjetor ka vendosur që me një dekret të veçantë të dekorojë me Medaljen e Artë të Pavarësisë, për meritën dhe kontributin e LDK-së në ndërtimin e shtetit të Kosovës dhe në përpjekjet dhe me punën e saj për pavarësinë e vendit tonë. 

Poashtu me Medaljen e Artë të Pavarësisë nga Presidenti Rugova dekorohen: Prof. Fehmi Agani, Latif Berisha, komandat Sali Çeku, Agim Hajrizi, Enver Maloku, Xhemail Mustafa, Shaban Manaj, Ismet Rraci, Ismail Hajdaraj, Ukë Bytyçi dhe Haki Ymeri. Ceremonia e dekorimit do të bëhet në një rast të veçantë.

----------


## Arb

*LDK në Beneluks është në shërbim të Kosovës së pavarur dhe demokracisë*

Bruksel, 29 dhjetor (QIK-u) - Kryesia e degës së LDK-së për shtetet e Beneluksit në takimin e fundit për këtë vit diskutoi për angazhimet e saj gjatë vitit 2004. Mes tjerash u theksuan sukseset e këtij viti jubilar, në rend të parë fitoren në zgjedhjet nacionale në Kosovë të LDK-së dhe formimi i shpejtë, pa ndërmjetësime, të koalicionit qeverisës LDK-AAK-PSHDK.

Duke folur për aktivitetet e Degës së LDK-së për Beneluks, kryetari i saj Gani Azemi, veçoi vizitën në Bruksel (shkurt 2004) të Presidentit të Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova dhe takimet e nivelit të lartë me autoritetet belge, të Bashkimit Evropian dhe të OKB-së. Pastaj i numroi vizitat në Parlamentin Evropian dhe në Senatin belg të deputetëve Sabri Hamiti, Alush Gashi etj.

Diskutuesit veçuan pjesmarrjen njëmujore në fushatën zgjedhore të kryetarit të Degës, Gani Azemi, në cilësinë e anëtarit të Shtabit Qendror Zgjedhor të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës.

Poashtu, gjatë diskutimeve u përmenden angazhimet e anëtarëve të LDK-së në shtetet e Beneluksit, në zgjedhjet evropiane 2004 dhe bashkëpunimi me partitë belge dhe evropiane për njohjen ndërkombëtare të pavarësisë së Kosovës.

Në mbledhje u vendos që në muajin shkurt një delegacion i Degës së LDK-së për Beneluks të bëjë një vizitë pune në nëndegën e LDK-së në Luksemburg, vend ky i cili që nga 1 janari do të marrë presidencën e radhës së Bashkimit Evropian.

Kryesia e Degës së LDK-së për Beneluks gjatë vitit 2005 do të përgatisë një botim të veçantë për aktivitetet e LDK-së në shtetet e Beneluksit, me rastin e 15-vjetorit të themelimit, që do të kremtohet në vitin e ardhshëm në Bruksel.

----------


## Arb

*Presidenti Rugova dekoroi FHK për kontribut për shtetësinë e Kosovës*



Prishtinë, 28 dhjetor - Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova priti sot një delegacion të Federatës së Hendbollit të Kosovës, e cila ditë më parë është anëtarësuar në asociacionin e Federatës Evropiane të Hendbollit. 

Presidenti Rugova me këtë rast e dekoroi Federatën e Hendbollit të Kosovës me çmimin "Trofeu i Presidentit" me motivacion për merita në avancimin e sportit të Kosovës dhe të shtetësisë së Kosovës.
Pasi vlerësoi lart këtë të arritje si kontribut për shtetësinë e Kosovës, dhe si një lajm të gëzuar për festat e fundvitit, Presidenti Rugova tha:
"Kam vendosur që për rezultatet e larta në fushën e hendbollit dhe me rastin e antarësimit në Federatën Evropiane të Hendbollit, si kontribut për shtetësinë e Kosovës dhe për njohjen e pavarësisë, e dekoroj me Çmimin "Trofeu i Presidentit" Federatën e Hendbollit të Kosovës".

Ceremonia e dorëzimit të dekoratës do të bëhet në një moment të veçantë, tha Presidenti. 

Ndërkaq, kryetari i Federatës së Hendbollit Mexhid Devaja e njoftoi Presidentin me rrugën e ndërkombëtarizimit të hendbollit të Kosovës.

----------


## Arb

*LDK kremtoi 16-vjetorin e vet, duke qenë afër finalizimit të njohjes së pavarësisë së Kosovës*



*Prishtinë, 23 dhjetor  Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës ka shënuar 16-vjetorin e themelimit të saj, ndërsa në këtë përvjetor të pranishmit i ka përshëndetur Presidenti i Kosovës Ibrahim Rugova dhe nënkryetari Kolë Berisha. 
Presidenti Rugova, në një urim të lexuar nga Fatmir Sejdiu, vlerëson gjatë 16 vjetëve të saj se LDK-ja është udhëhequr nga çështja e lirisë, pavarësisë dhe demokracisë. Presidentir Rugova e vlerëson këtë përvjetor si një ditë të rëndësishme për Kosovën, pasi kjo parti nuk pushoi së vepruari fuqishëm në realizimin e synimeve madhore.* 

"LDK-ja, për këto 16 vjet, u tregua si parti e veprimit të gjerë, me një strategji efikase dhe të urtë për Kosovën dhe të gjithë shqiptarët. Për këto 16 vjet, LDK-ja u tregua parti e fuqishme, më vitale në Kosovë dhe në botën shqiptare, parti e tolerancës e mirëkuptimit dhe parti shtetformuese. Për këto 16 vjet, LDK-ja veprim udhëheqës e pati lirinë, pavarësinë dhe demokracinë e Kosovës", theksoi në urimin e tij Presidenti Rugova. 

Presidenti Rugova thekson se edhe në këtë 16 vjetor LDK-ja objektiv qendror ka njohjen sa më të shpejtë të shetit të Kosovës. "Në këtë 16 vjetor, mund të themi se LDK-ja objektiv qendror e ka njohjen e pavarësisë më të shpejtë të Kosovës nga miqt tanë", thuhet në fund të urimit, i cili përmbyllet me urimin për bekimin e LDK-së dhe të Kosovës, i cili është përcjellë me duartrokitje në shenjë përkrahjeje nga anëtarët dhe simpatizantët e LDK-së për Presidentin e tyre dhe të Kosovës. 

Ndërkaq, nënkryetari i LDK-së Kolë Berisha pasi përshëndeti kryekuvendarin Nexhat Daci, kryeministrin Kosumi, përfaqësuesit e korit diplomatik dhe anëtarët dhe simpatizantët e LDK-së, tha se ua përcjell me kënaqësi, përshëndetjet më të ngrohta dhe urimet më të sinqerta të Presidentit të Kosovës, Ibrahim Rugova. 

Ai tha se të shënosh dhe të kremtosh përvjetorin e krijimit, të rritës, të zhvillimit, të punës dhe të sakrificës së cilësdo nga partitë politike shqiptare në këtë pjesë të Ballkanit, në përgjithësi, e atë të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës, në veçanti, do të thotë, "në radhë të parë, t'i kujtosh për pak çaste ato vite të stuhishme dhe të shënosh një datë, jo thjeshtë partiake; ta kujtosh me respekt një ngjarje që shënon fillimin e një epoke të re, të pashembullt deri atëherë në historinë tonë kombëtare; do të thotë, të flasësh apo të shkruash për fillimin e një epoke, e cila, i ndryshoi rrjedhat e historisë në këtë pjesë të Evropës".



Z.Berisha tha se popullin shqiptar para 16 vjetëve po e priste fati që e përjetuan popujt tjerë të ish-jugosllavisë, duke rrezikuar që Kosova "të shndërrohej e tëra në një varrezë masive, ose në një park nacional serb, ku do të mbillej një barë i ri". "Do të ngatërroheshin shekujt. Do të përsëritej viti 1878. Do të përgjysmohej atdheu, edhe ashtu i përgjysmuar. Kosova do të shndërrohej në një Toplicë të dytë serbe. E, ata që do të arrinin të mbijetonin - do të shndërroheshin në shërbëtorë të engjëjve të luftës, të zotërinjve serbë", tha ai.

"Dhe, pikërisht në atë kryqëzim fatesh e fatkeqësish, 16 vjet më parë, një grup intelektualësh shqiptarë nga Prishtina, të tubuar rreth një programi, më shumë kombëtar - se sa partiak, dhe të prirë nga intelektuali Ibrahim Rugova urtia e fjalës, madhështia e veprës dhe vizioni i qartë i të cilit, edhe sot e kësaj dite, i tejkalojnë përmasat kombëtare, në këto hapësira të stërkequra nga Mortaja e Kuqe pesëdhjetëvjeçare, formoi Lëvizjen e parë legale demokratike shqiptare  Lidhjen Demokratike të Kosovës", tha ai. 

Berisha përkujtoi më pas suksesin e rrufeshëm të LDK-së që kishte të arritur të shndërrohej përnjëherë në lëvizje kombëtare, duke artikuluar kërkesat e ligjshme kombëtare; aplikoi metodën e rebelimit kolektiv, të injorimit dhe të mosnjohjes totale të pushtetit aktual serb; pastaj organizoi jetën krejtësisht të pavarur shoqërore, politike, juridike, ekonomike etj dhe, ndërtoi mekanizmat e para të një shteti të ardhshëm të Kosovës; iu shmang, për aq sa ishte e mundur, konfliktit të hapur, me qëllim të ruajtjes së faktorit demografik, si armën më të fortë që kishte, për ta mbrojtur karakterin përherë shqiptar të Kosovës; krijoi dhe zgjeroi rrjetin e miqve, përmes të cilëve, ndërkombëtarizoi çështjen e Kosovës, dhe duke e promovuar, kështu, për herë të parë, një frymë të re filozofike në politikën e kësaj pjese të Ballkanit dhe të Evropës, dëshmoi së, më në fund, ne ishim përcaktuar të rirreshtoheshim aty ku duhej, aty ku përherë e kishim vendin, por, aksidentalisht, në një moment të caktuar historik, e kishim devijuar rrugën, dhe pastaj, për disa shekuj me radhë, u gjendëm aty ku, në fakt, nuk e kishim vendin; u gjendem në anën tjetër të historisë". 

Z.Berisha përkujtoi se si rezultat i kësaj pune, Bushi plak, përmes të ashtuquajturit "kërcënimi i Kërshëndellave", e tërhoqi "vijën e kuqe". 
"Dhe, mu atëherë kur lakorja e fatit tonë arriti buzë zhbërjes tonë totale, kur kjo pjesë e atdheut dhe e kombit u gjend në prag të përmbytjes apokaliptike, falë Zotit, kësaj fryme të re filozofike, gjakut tonë të derdhur, dhe mbrojtësve të vlerave të civilizimit kudo në botë - pra, miqve tanë të shumtë, ndodhi, ... kthimi i shpejtë, dhe ngritja jonë, pothuajse biblike", tha ai. 
Lidhja Demokratike e Kosovës, po i finalizon objektivat e saj të profilizuara edhe për këtë fazë, tha mes tjerash Kolë Berisha.

----------


## cod3r

shume material voluminoz dhe material prekes pasi qe ngjall emocion te paparashkueshem te rrjedhshem pasi qe  krijohen ato emocionet te cilat njerzetit e till i kane patur n momentet me te duhura per vendin.E jo siq bejne disa tani qe mendojne qe shesin trimeri pasi qe ka kaluar periudha pasi qe keta njerez kane sjell ne drite ate qe me shekuj e kmi kerkuar.
Faleminderit per kete material. Pershendetje

----------

